# "Should You Heat Train?" Video



## natura87 (May 19, 2011)

I found this video on youtube about heat training.Ok, first of all her hair is INSANE!!! I dont know if she is a member here or not  but WHOA!!  I am in no way shape or form interested in heat training and I agree with what she said but I just wanted to know what LHCF thinks.

http://youtu.be/7vqAJq235HY

For some reason comments have been disabled. I wonder why?


----------



## Etherealsmile (May 19, 2011)

My hair wishes to be like hers when it grows up


----------



## ladyviper (May 19, 2011)

If you really want to be inspired .. checkout her fotk: http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/

She's one of my hair idols!


----------



## natura87 (May 19, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> If you really want to be inspired .. checkout her fotk: http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/
> 
> She's one of my hair idols!



 OMG.


----------



## prettypithy (May 19, 2011)

She really is fabulous!


----------



## DritaDavanzo (May 19, 2011)

Anyone know her hair type?


----------



## natura87 (May 19, 2011)

TiffyNikki said:


> Anyone know her hair type?



 She said 4a/4b in a YT comment.


----------



## DritaDavanzo (May 19, 2011)

natura87 said:


> She said 4a/4b in a YT comment.


 

I don't agree with that at all


----------



## geejay (May 19, 2011)

Her hair is amazing and beautiful. But...uhm...I don't think her opinions are very informed. I think she knows very well what is best for her hair. But I don't think she really appreciates the variety of natural hair experiences that are out there. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Etherealsmile (May 19, 2011)

geejay said:


> Her hair is amazing and beautiful. But...uhm...I don't think her opinions are very informed. I think she knows very well what is best for her hair. But I don't think she really appreciates the variety of natural hair experiences that are out there. Different strokes for different folks.




is she against heat training? I can't listen as i'm at work


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 19, 2011)

She should have worn a scarf. How am I supposed to pay attention to the video when all that hair is just flowing!


----------



## bride91501 (May 19, 2011)

@ her opinion in the video: ummm....ma'am? *taps computer screen* that's easy for you to say when you have hair that looks like that 

 _ I kid, I kid_

Seriously tho, I actually agree with her. I know alot of folks heat-train, and more power to them.  If someone was struggling with their texture and was considering returning to a relaxer for that reason, I'd actually suggest heat-training as a last alternative.  But I think it does kinda defeat the purpose of "going natural" to then "artificial-ize" your texture.  JMO


----------



## lana (May 19, 2011)

TiffyNikki said:


> I don't agree with that at all


 
I love her hair, but if her hair IS 4a/b then I'm going to have to retype MY hair....

I do not have the same head of hair as her (lol). Not complaining, but I'm a 4a/b and my hair does not look like that at the root. (lol) Her roots look very nice but more of a 3b/c maybe.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 19, 2011)

Isn't she wearing a twistout or something in that video?


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 19, 2011)

TiffyNikki said:


> I don't agree with that at all



I've always thought she was a 3b. She just doesn't have curl definition.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 19, 2011)

geejay said:


> Her hair is amazing and beautiful. But...uhm...I don't think her opinions are very informed. I think she knows very well what is best for her hair. But I don't think she really appreciates the variety of natural hair experiences that are out there. Different strokes for different folks.



I agree.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 19, 2011)

lana said:


> I love her hair, but if her hair IS 4a/b then I'm going to have to retype MY hair....
> 
> I do not have the same head of hair as her (lol). Not complaining, but I'm a 4a/b and my hair does not look like that at the root. (lol) Her roots look very nice but more of a 3b/c maybe.


 
With the weight of all of that hair, I'm sure her roots will "appear" looser. 




bride91501 said:


> @ her opinion in the video: ummm....ma'am? *taps computer screen* that's easy for you to say when you have hair that looks like that
> 
> _ I kid, I kid_
> 
> Seriously tho, I actually agree with her. I know alot of folks heat-train, and more power to them. If someone was struggling with their texture and was considering returning to a relaxer for that reason, I'd actually suggest heat-training as a last alternative. *But I think it does kinda defeat the purpose of "going natural" to then "artificial-ize" your texture.* JMO


 
I understand that point, but I think a point that is missed is that not everyone wishes to wear their natural texture as their primary hair style. There are people out there who wish to be chemical-free due to scalp issues, excessive tangles, chemical burns, etc. and who may also still prefer to wear their hair straight.


----------



## DritaDavanzo (May 19, 2011)

lana said:


> I love her hair, but if her hair IS 4a/b then I'm going to have to retype MY hair....
> 
> I do not have the same head of hair as her (lol). Not complaining, but I'm a 4a/b and my hair does not look like that at the root. (lol) Her roots look very nice but more of a 3b/c maybe.


 
Exactly....she has a beautiful head of hair no doubt about it, but I think she gives a sense of false hope to those who are actually 4a/b.....I definitely think she's more 3C.

In her relaxed pics she had waist length hair....she's always had long hair it seems...so while I can acknowledge her hair is gorgeous. I'm not as awe struck because it's not like she started with a TWA and grew it out to her current length (to me that's far more inspirational/impressive) This is a chick who had crazy long relaxed hair, transitioned and ended up with crazy long natural hair......I enjoy seeing the stages/growth and the dramatic differences....in her case she went from long to long LOL

I think it's nice to draw inspiration from everywhere, but me personally, I can't draw inspiration from someone whose hair I know I'll never have


----------



## bride91501 (May 19, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> I understand that point, but I think a point that is missed is that not everyone wishes to wear their natural texture as their primary hair style. There are people out there who wish to be chemical-free and still wear straight hair due to scalp issues, excessive tangles, chemical burns, etc.


 
I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you on this one girl  The decision to be a straight-hair natural is a _preference. _Rarely (if ever, as far as I know) is it one born out of some medical necessity.

Mind you, I'm not saying folks can't do what they wanna do with their hair- hell, I've even passed along some of the information in the heat training thread to my sister, who is addicted to relaxers and straight hair, even though she has an _extremely_ sensitive scalp. 

I'm just saying that we shouldn't pretend that heat-training is something that it's not- people making a decision that their natural hair is too _nappy/kinky/tangled/radical looking/dry/unusual/different/fill-in-the-blank_, and they want something different.


----------



## Napp (May 19, 2011)

heat training is not real?


her hair is beautiful but the more YT videos she makes the more she is loosing me....


----------



## bride91501 (May 19, 2011)

Etherealsmile said:


> is she against heat training? I can't listen as i'm at work


 
Etherealsmile - yeah, she is.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2011)

Well, for the first 5 years of my natural journey, I was a straight-haired natural...I wasn't heat training per se, but I also wasn't interested in wearing my hair curly...Honestly, I just continued wearing it as I had always worn it (when I was relaxed)...Her hair is gorgeous though...and for those interested...do what you do!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 19, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you on this one girl  The decision to be a straight-hair natural is a _preference. _Rarely (if ever, as far as I know) is it one born out of some medical necessity.
> 
> Mind you, I'm not saying folks can't do what they wanna do with their hair- hell, I've even passed along some of the information in the heat training thread to my sister, who is addicted to relaxers and straight hair, even though she has an _extremely_ sensitive scalp.
> 
> I'm just saying that we shouldn't pretend that heat-training is something that it's not- people making a decision that their natural hair is too _nappy/kinky/tangled/radical looking/dry/unusual/different/fill-in-the-blank_, and they want something different.


 
Ok, now that we have disagreed, go apply your Megatek!  (Before anybody gets up in arms, me and bride are e-cool.)

ETA: I just re-read your response. I meant to say that people may choose to go without relaxers (regardless of hairstyle) because of chemical burns, etc. and the decision to wear it straight can still be their preference. So, to that degree, I agree with you. I just typed it wrong initially.

**Back to the Ateyaa thread


----------



## geejay (May 19, 2011)

Etherealsmile said:


> is she against heat training? I can't listen as i'm at work



Etherealsmile, Yes she is most definitely against heat training. It's pretty black and white, in her view. 

I watched again and jotted down some of the things that stood out to me from her video:

- There is no such thing as heat training. It's just damage.

- Heat training is not an option for naturals

- Naturals should not want to change their hair

- If you are natural, you should not be concerned with straight hair

She's entitled to her opinions. I just don't think they are founded on anything other than her own experiences with her own hair. Which leaves out a considerable amount of other information, experiences and opinions that are available on this board, youtube and elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 19, 2011)

I disagree with her, she knows what is right for *her* hair, and in all honesty, I don't think she's a 4-anything so she doesn't have these same experiences as some of us (me!), just my 2cents on the matter...

beautiful head of hair though, but I do think she's spreading false hope with all this "I'm type 4" nonsense...like I said, just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

Heat "training" is a topic that there will always be debate on. She offered her opinion and I don't see anything wrong with that. If you feel some kinda way about it, oh well...

I also don't disagree with her when she says she is a 4a/4b. She wears a lot of twist outs and if you use the right moisturizer and scarf (on her edges she uses a scarf to smooth them down when she does twist outs) you can definitely make your roots look like that. I don't know what hair type I have now but the back of my hair used to be a clear 4a and I can easy straighten my roots or they'll be wavy when I do a braid/twist out from sleeping in my scarf and smoothing the hair before twisting/braiding.


----------



## bride91501 (May 19, 2011)

geejay said:


> @Etherealsmile, Yes she is most definitely against heat training. It's pretty black and white, in her view.
> 
> I watched again and jotted down some of the things that stood out to me from her video:
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I'm not sure where I was at when she said all that, but I clearly missed iterplexed. Can't say I agree _completely_ with her then 

Ok @Your Cheeziness....I'm outa this thread. off to pop a garlic pill....


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 19, 2011)

Hmm the "naturals should just be happy wit their naps and shut up POV" whatev. The only thing I do agree with is that heat training is essentially burning the curl out of your hair overtime. The heat trained naturals that I know (usually older women who have been pressing their hair from the beginning) end up not even having a curl pattern after a while. For all that you could have tex-laxed and saved yourself some time (and might still have a curl pattern)


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 19, 2011)

I'm heat training now and I love it, She has  hair I love it. She has big girl hair lol


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 19, 2011)

She can label her hair whatever she wants. Why people feel the need to "disagree" with something she identifies her hair as is kind of weird. You mad? Maybe it's not all that puzzling, but eh that's just how I feel about it. Curl pattern typing is all subjective anyway and it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. I think the owner of the hair has the authority on the matter but I know things don't work that way. 

Anyways, I agree with her general sentiments about heat training and that heat training is just...heat...damage . But I do think her delivery was a tad too dogmatic. What she says isn't law so if you don't agree then continue to do you.


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

CocoT said:


> She can label her hair whatever she wants. Why people feel the need to "disagree" with something she identifies her hair as is kind of weird. You mad? Maybe it's not all that puzzling, but eh that's just how I feel about it. Curl pattern typing is all subjective anyway and it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. I think the owner of the hair has the authority on the matter but I know things don't work that way.
> 
> Anyways, I agree with her general sentiments about heat training and that heat training is just...heat...damage . *But I do think her delivery was a tad too dogmatic. What she says isn't law so if you don't agree then continue to do you.*



I concur with everything you just said, especially the bolded. Her diction and manner were a bit strong for a public outlet, but I liken it to how a lot of us talk to our friends - more "matter of fact" and blunt.

And this is a 3b? Okay...I think it is a little sad that some people don't know what their hair could be capable of...but moving on.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 19, 2011)

No comment yet... but WOW her hair is gorgeous!!
Prettiest heat trained hair I've ever seen.  Normally its dry, fried and laid to side LOL


----------



## Glamourstruckk (May 19, 2011)

I'm subscribed to her and that video was a bit...eh. I'm not into hair typing, but isn't her hair ALWAYS set and stretched with either braids, twists, or pincurls? That style in the video is not her naked texture.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 19, 2011)

It kills me that every long haired natural gets shuffled up the hair type ladder. 

Yes her opinion is strong and blunt but it's just that an opinion. You have LongHairDon'tCare on the other end of the spectrum so take that it how you will.

I think heat training is damage but that's my opinion.


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

I've seen her a couple of times in person before she started wearing twist-outs. She is definitely not a 3A or 3B. That texture on the YT videos came from the "out" styles and she says that she ties down her roots. She has a similar texture to Keisha Knight Pullium when she was on the Cosby show.


----------



## me-T (May 19, 2011)

heat damaged ftw lol. i don't have breakage problems or dryness. nor do i have probs with my texture. i just don't wanna be kinky all the time. yet not straight all the time either. but i do understand why some people think its stupid. it technically _is_ damage.


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 19, 2011)

me-T said:


> heat damaged ftw lol. i don't have breakage problems or dryness. nor do i have probs with my texture. i just don't wanna be kinky all the time. yet not straight all the time either. but i do understand why some people think its stupid. it technically _is_ damage.



I'm with you on that I don't like being kinky headed walking around. Heat training has been good to me lol


----------



## Vshanell (May 19, 2011)

I love her hair but her shrinkage just confuses me.  She's a 4a/b and gets like a few inches of shrinkage (she says 4" or less) and I get like shrinkage up to my armpit (or shorter) when my hair is hip-length.....*facepalm*


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 19, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> No comment yet... but WOW her hair is gorgeous!!
> Prettiest heat trained hair I've ever seen.  Normally its dry, fried and laid to side LOL



I know this is changed the subject but you have beautiful hair. what is your type? and Hair Reggie?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

she's mostly 4a...... w/ hair that's hella fly


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 19, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> No comment yet... but WOW her hair is gorgeous!!
> Prettiest heat trained hair I've ever seen.  Normally its dry, fried and laid to side LOL


Her hair isn't heat trained...

And to those that are skeptical of her shrinkage, it could be that the weight of her hair pulls the curl looser so it hangs more. Her hair does appear to be very thick. Some people's hair shrinks up fiercely despite long lengths though.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 19, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I concur with everything you just said, especially the bolded. Her diction and manner were a bit strong for a public outlet, but I liken it to how a lot of us talk to our friends - more "matter of fact" and blunt.
> 
> And this is a 3b? Okay..*.I think it is a little sad that some people don't know what their hair could be capable of...but moving on.*



When my hair dries stretched it looks like hers. I didn't go all up in her fotki but from the pics it seems she doesn't allow it to shrink up (which makes sense to avoid massive tangles and ssk's).


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

> And this is a 3b? Okay...I think it is a little sad that some people don't know what their hair could be capable of...but moving on.




i completely agree


----------



## 30something (May 19, 2011)

I believe hair suppose to be fun and you are to wear it however you choose to regardless of the outcome, heat train or heat burnt. We are all grown we can accept what we are putting our hair through. I don't like how being natural and on a HHJ is turning into a exclusive club.

...and I'll have to say in her transitioning folder in her fotki, her new growth does look 4a/4b... but hey maybe it is.. I'm not her.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 19, 2011)

Yeah I feel like its most definitely heat damage to "train" your hair but what may be good for you aint good for me.  IMO I agree with a few of you ladies I think she is a thick 4a and that looks like a braid out or something in the video.  At that end of the day she has some awesome beautiful thick hair!  Long relaxed to long natural sounds like she just has a lot of hair knowledge.


----------



## Napp (May 19, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> And this is a 3b? Okay...I think it is a little sad that some people don't know what their hair could be capable of...but moving on.



her hair doesnt curl up like you would normally see...her ends dont even spiral up.





 its not a hard strech to see that it doesnt look like your average 4a curl pattern which looks like this


----------



## Embyra (May 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> heat training is not real?
> 
> 
> *her hair is beautiful but the more YT videos she makes the more she is loosing me*....





i loved her fotki way before her vids but her personality kinda to me 

im convinced type 4 is seen as true BLACK hair so some people who clearly dont have it dont want to be seen as 3 anything 
 they want to be IN with the STRUGGLE of growing type 4 hair you know cus type 3 hair easy to grow and all  i was being sarcastic by the way no need for pms


----------



## Embyra (May 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> her hair doesnt curl up like you would normally see...her ends dont even spiral up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i never thought she was 4a but that doesn't make her progress and hair health any-less of a achievement to me

the only thing that resembles type 4 is her hair texture not curl pattern IMO


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

Well for one, like I said before, she wears a lot of twist outs...when I wash my hair after I'm done with a twist out, my wet hair often still looks like the pattern of the twist out (similar to her picture above), but longer because it's been watered down - that's why I found a picture of her hair after it had dried - which is the "accurate" way to type hair.

But anyway, I'm not going sit in here and argue/discuss/etc with y'all about this chile's hair type - because I think hair typing is hogwash and a half. I just think it's slam hilarity that every SINGLE DARN TIME someone has long natural hair they get classified as above a 4. Hilarious, or sad. Depends on my mood. 

**Moonwalks out of thread**


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> Yeah I feel like its most definitely heat damage to "train" your hair but what may be good for you aint good for me.  IMO I agree with a few of you ladies I think she is a thick 4a and that looks like a braid out or something in the video.  At that end of the day she has some awesome beautiful thick hair!  Long relaxed to long natural sounds like she just has a lot of hair knowledge.


sho ya right.....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Well for one, like I said before, she wears a lot of twist outs...when I wash my hair after I'm done with a twist out, my wet hair often still looks like the pattern of the twist out (similar to her picture above), but longer because it's been watered down - that's why I found a picture of her hair after it had dried - which is the "accurate" way to type hair.
> 
> But anyway, I'm not going sit in here and argue/discuss/etc with y'all about this chile's hair type - because I think hair typing is hogwash and a half. I just think it's slam hilarity that every SINGLE DARN TIME someone has long natural hair they get classified as above a 4. Hilarious, or sad. Depends on my mood.
> 
> **Moonwalks out of thread**




despite the lhcf stats (polls) we did... the type 4 poll has the same trend length wise as the comprehensive lhcf poll


----------



## LongLeggedLife (May 19, 2011)

I agree for the most part that permanently burning your hair straighter is damage, but I dont think there's anything wrong with heat styling in general, which does not yield that result when one knows what they are doing.
There are also ladies who have nice heat trained hair which is breakage free and grows nicely, so do what works for you to get the results you are satisfied with.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 19, 2011)

Yep this is me...my bsl hair is a short neck length curly fro.  Lol.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## cmw45 (May 19, 2011)

She looks like a coarse 3c.

What it is, is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsHouston (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I was quoting this message.




CocoT said:


> Her hair isn't heat trained...
> 
> And to those that are skeptical of her shrinkage, it could be that the weight of her hair pulls the curl looser so it hangs more. Her hair does appear to be very thick. Some people's hair shrinks up fiercely despite long lengths though.





Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## levette (May 19, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> If you really want to be inspired .. checkout her fotk: http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/
> 
> She's one of my hair idols!



Thanks for posting- wow her hair is beautiful! I have prescribed to her youtube channel


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

Y'all know you can "wet-train" your hair too, right?  The top half of my hair has hardly any shrinkage now.


----------



## Embyra (May 19, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I just think it's slam hilarity that every SINGLE DARN TIME someone has long natural hair they get classified as above a 4. Hilarious, or sad. Depends on my mood.
> 
> **Moonwalks out of thread**




i see your point EllePixiebut i noticed your hair looking 3b anyway you wouldnt understand this a 4 thang....sorry i been at the red wine tonight


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

air snaps.......


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 19, 2011)

Chime's hair (and the debate around her pattern) just proves that hair typing is relative. "Her hair is curlier than mine, so she's (insert one level "up")." 

No one head is exactly the same and there are 50-11 bajillion people in the world and only ...what..16 hair types. It's just not an inclusive system.


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

Embyra said:


> i see your point EllePixiebut i noticed your hair looking 3b anyway you wouldnt understand this a 4 thang....sorry i been at the red wine tonight



Embrya Guh (girl) I know that wine has gotten to you because you are talking pure foolery now! But if you're serious that's why I think hair typing is weak sauce. Five different people can look at the same head of hair and call it three different types. I stopped trying to type my hair long ago because I got so many different answers...and I have most certainly been called a type 4.

*Breaks out white wine*


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> her hair doesnt curl up like you would normally see...her ends dont even spiral up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Yes, I think she is a 3b. I don't think anything is wrong with that. I just don't think she falls in that 4a/b category.  

I've have seen plenty 4A twistouts and braidouts on youtube and I have never seen it look like hers #imjustsaying


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 19, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Y'all know you can "wet-train" your hair too, right?  The top half of my hair has hardly any shrinkage now.



Whatchu mean? at nappystorm


----------



## Napp (May 19, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Y'all know you can "wet-train" your hair too, right?  The top half of my hair has hardly any shrinkage now.



now dont go saying that all willy nilly! you will get peeps scurred to wash their hair in fear of loosening their curls


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 19, 2011)

at some of these comments. I wipe my hands of this.lol


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> Thank you! Yes, she I think she is a 3b.
> 
> I've have seen plenty 4A twistouts and braidouts on youtube and I have never seen it look like hers #imjustsaying



Ain't a 3B no where in that child's family


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Whatchu mean? at @nappystorm





Napp said:


> now dont go saying that all willy nilly! you will get peeps scurred to wash their hair in fear of loosening their curls


 
When my shrunken hair reached my shoulders, I started wearing it in low wet buns 80-90% of the time. Now I can't get the perimeter of my hair to shrink for sh!t.  I got that Jaden Smith floppy fro action happening now  I ended up cutting layers in the top to get it back right.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 19, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Ain't a 3B no where in that child's family  Her brother and dad are fine 4Bs and her mom is either a coarse 3C/4A and she has similar hair to her mom's



But she's not a 3C/4A. She is a 4A/B.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 19, 2011)

I always thought 3b hair looked like this when it's dry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not seeing that in her dry hair pics.


----------



## Etherealsmile (May 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> now dont go saying that all willy nilly! you will get peeps scurred to wash their hair in fear of loosening their curls


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> But she's not a 3C/4A. She is a 4A/B.


But you said she was a 3B  But I'm telling you, that texture is due to those twist-outs. I came home a year or two ago and saw her on a local commercial and said, "Oh, she's rocking twist-outs now".

 I didn't know her personally but I come from a small town and "*****'s little sister" was infamous for that WL hair. I used to drool over that hair in the "backpack" days.


----------



## localhost (May 19, 2011)

And based on the pics, she's a natural 4a/4b with no chemicals or heat?

Or heat?

Or heat?

Call me ignant, but I have no clue on how to get my braid outs or twists outs to lay like that.  Not never.  My hair naturally grows out and up, not out and down.

I'm not trying to be funny --  someone please show a 4b the way cuz my shrinkage is out of control and all the scarves and braiding while wet in the world ain't 'gon get [ME] the results she has.

Imma need:  a list of products, tools, and techniques.

TIA!!


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> now dont go saying that all willy nilly! *you will get peeps scurred to wash their hair in fear of loosening their curls*



Don't blame me for that looney tunedness  I'm sure it will go back if I stop wet bunning for a while
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9S7yhD5M9A


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> I always thought 3b hair looked like this when it's dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree... this looks like 3b/3c


----------



## JayAnn0513 (May 19, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> I always thought 3b hair looked like this when it's dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would call that 3a, maybe even 2c


----------



## Embyra (May 19, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i agree... this looks like 3b/3c





JayAnn0513 said:


> I would call that 3a, maybe even 2c



and here is the typing confusion


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 19, 2011)

I completely disagree with her POV. I still am stunned on this idea that you aren't natural if you use heat to straiten your hair. When I was younger, I never wore my natural texture. My mom hot combed me weekly. My hair was long and healthy. Most of her deleted comments were mostly from people who said heat trained hair isn't natural.... I was under the impression that natural hair was hair with the absence of a relaxer/ texturizer.  This is really something I find very puzzling. When did this become a fact? If heat trained hair isn't natural, why do so many accept BKT as being natural when the chemicals in that is embalming fluid?  Yes, her hair is gorgeous, but people have heat trained forever. It doesn't make you less natural than someone who rocks their naps.


----------



## localhost (May 19, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

Hair typing is the devil.


----------



## 1QTPie (May 19, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> And based on the pics, she's a natural 4a/4b with no chemicals or heat?
> 
> Or heat?
> 
> ...




For me, the longer my hair got and the more and more that I wore twists and twist outs, the looser my hair became.  I think it's the same for her.  Twists and braids stretch your hair as much as blowdrying would over time.  Look at someone like Longhairdontcare on YouTube.  

She washes her hair once a month, blowdries once a month, but her hair is stretched out that way mostly because she keeps it braided.  She says that she's heat trained, in my humble opinion, she's braid trained if that makes sense. Using a blow dryer once a month doesn't do that unless it's on the heat level of hell.


----------



## localhost (May 19, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (May 19, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


>








I am so mad at this drawing.


----------



## Nayna (May 19, 2011)

@DDTexlaxed It depends.  I had called a heat trained lady natural once and she corrected me and told me that she was simply with out a relaxer.  

I get what Chime is saying.  I don't have to agree but I get what she is saying.  I like that she comes from a different perspective. I also believe that her hair type is in the 4 range like she says.  Maybe more A than B.


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I am so mad at this drawing.


I'm mad that gif


----------



## me-T (May 19, 2011)

wait, back up, back up. i thought this thread was about heat training? why does every thread turn into what texture the girl's hair is?


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 19, 2011)

me-T said:


> wait, back up, back up. i thought this thread was about heat training? why does every thread turn into what texture the girl's hair is?




Because her hair is awesome.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 19, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> But you said she was a 3B  But I'm telling you, that texture is due to those twist-outs. I came home a year or two ago and saw her on a local commercial and said, "Oh, she's rocking twist-outs now".
> 
> I didn't know her personally but I come from a small town and "*****'s little sister" was infamous for that WL hair. I used to drool over that hair in the "backpack" days.



Right. But the arguement is that she is a 4a/b. Either way (your type or mine) we are wrong (according to the calvary). Her hair actually reminds me of Teri's but is less curly. The main reason I think she is a 3B is because of the way her hair behaves. I think the ends are the telltale sign. Any curly nonsilky hair can look 4a/b-ish  if is not defined especially if it is thick. But, her ends remind me more of a 3B then a 3c. They don't curl wet or dry. I think it would be interesting to see her define her hair Teri style to see how it comes out. 

I am not saying to discount what she has to say. I just disagree.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

Embyra said:


> and here is the typing confusion


  coconut it's a game
throw a number out there and top if off with a letter...

AND U GOOD!


----------



## localhost (May 19, 2011)

1QTPie said:


> For me, the longer my hair got and the more and more that I wore twists and twist outs, the looser my hair became.  I think it's the same for her.  Twists and braids stretch your hair as much as blowdrying would over time.  Look at someone like Longhairdontcare on YouTube.
> 
> She washes her hair once a month, blowdries once a month, but her hair is stretched out that way mostly because she keeps it braided.  She says that she's heat trained, in my humble opinion, she's braid trained if that makes sense. Using a blow dryer once a month doesn't do that unless it's on the *heat level of hell*.



I hear you and I see how this could be, but I thought the hair was to revert back after being stretched unless it's unnecessarily tight over a very long time, therefore damaging the shaft.

General question - so if stretching the hair with water and twists/braids can cause the hair to permanently stretch and therefore have a similar effect has heat training, does stretching damage the hair since it won't revert back 100%?


----------



## localhost (May 19, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I am so mad at this drawing.



I wonder who drew it and why it ended up on shuttershock  4c is even accounted for.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2011)

20Something said:


> I believe hair suppose to be fun and you are to wear it however you choose to regardless of the outcome, heat train or heat burnt. We are all grown we can accept what we are putting our hair through. *I don't like how being natural and on a HHJ is turning into a exclusive club.*
> 
> ...and I'll have to say in her transitioning folder in her fotki, her new growth does look 4a/4b... but hey maybe it is.. I'm not her.[/QUOTE]
> 
> oke:


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> I hear you and I see how this could be, but I thought the hair was to revert back after being stretched unless it's unnecessarily tight over a very long time, therefore damaging the shaft.
> 
> General question - so if stretching the hair with water and twists/braids can cause the hair to permanently stretch and therefore have a similar effect has heat training, does stretching damage the hair since it won't revert back 100%?



LOL no...in my personal experience, what happens when I rinse my hair after a twist out is that the curl pattern stays looser (even with a shampoo + condition) for a couple a days as it takes my curls a bit to find each other once again and revert back to their natural state. It isn't a big deal, but taking a picture of your hair as soon as you rinse a twist out most likely (this is not true for everyone) is not going to resemble your true texture, as you have manipulated your hair and it's been in that state for a number of days. If you stopped doing twist outs, your hair would no longer take on this appearance.

Regardless, her hair is lovely and it should be left at that. All this type hoo-hah and gobbly gook is for the birds. IMO, of course.


----------



## naturallygoldie (May 19, 2011)

ay mi madre!

heat training vs wearing it "natural"
damage vs non damage

I co sign with her on the strength she said "frequently" used heat on the hair...aka occurring or done on many occasions, in many cases, or in quick succession. That's the only part I agree with. Doing anything too frequently will bring bad results.

I've known people who have used heat on their hair once every 5 or 7 days (with proper protection and temperature for their hair) with no problem. Their wet hair still resembles has lots of curls etc..just as i've seen folks lose their curl pattern completely  both their natural and straightened hair look a hot mess. 

At the end of the day, it's all about what works for YOUR hair. As long as your hair isn't breaking, dry or brittle whatever you're doing, keep doing it. If you can get away with flat ironing it everyday then hey, more power to ya. Even if you gotta hang upside down, while rubbing a sulfur mix on your scalp and drinking somebody's breast milk during the full moon then do youand then post pics of your luxurious results


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I completely disagree with her POV. I still am stunned on this idea that you aren't natural if you use heat to straiten your hair. When I was younger, I never wore my natural texture. My mom hot combed me weekly. My hair was long and healthy. Most of her deleted comments were mostly from people who said heat trained hair isn't natural.... I was under the impression that natural hair was hair with the absence of a relaxer/ texturizer.  This is really something I find very puzzling. *When did this become a fact?* If heat trained hair isn't natural, why do so many accept BKT as being natural when the chemicals in that is embalming fluid?  Yes, her hair is gorgeous, but people have heat trained forever. It doesn't make you less natural than someone who rocks their naps.



There are many OPINIONS about what it means to be natural, and this is ONE of them. Many people say you are not natural if you BKT. Many people say you are not natural if you color. Many people say you are not natural if you use heat even ONCE, and for some people there is a threshold (as long as the natural curl pattern is in tact, you are still natural). Blah blah blah, natural this, natural that. Some people call relaxed hair natural as long as it isn't weaved up. It is NOTHING more than a label. Your hair is your hair, period. Ain't no facts up in heyah.


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> Right. But the arguement is that she is a 4a/b. Either way (your type or mine) we are wrong (according to the calvary). Her hair actually reminds me of Teri's but is less curly. The main reason I think she is a 3B is because of the way her hair behaves. I think the ends are the telltale sign. Any curly nonsilky hair can look 4a/****  if is not defined especially if it is thick. But, her ends remind me more of a 3B then a 3c. They don't curl wet or dry. I think it would be interesting to see her define her hair Teri style to see how it comes out.
> 
> *I am not saying to discount what she has to say.* I just disagree.


My ends don't curl in a twist-out or a braid-out either (that's why I don't fool with them). I'm not heat-trained or 3B either.

You may not be guilty, I do think her texture was brought up to discredit what she is saying.


----------



## me-T (May 19, 2011)

^^^but how? what does her texture have to do with her opinion of how people style their hair? i'm just confused by this derailment


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

me-T said:


> ^^^but how? *what does her texture have to do with her opinion of how people style their hair?* i'm just confused by this derailment


  ITA so why was it brought up in the first place? I'm not in the business of calling folks out but go back and read the first couple of pages.


----------



## localhost (May 19, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> LOL no...in my personal experience, what happens when I rinse my hair after a twist out is that the *curl pattern stays looser (even with a shampoo + condition) for a couple a days as it takes my curls a bit to find each other once again and revert back to their natural state.* *It isn't a big deal, but taking a picture of your hair as soon as you rinse a twist out most likely (this is not true for everyone) is not going to resemble your true texture, as you have manipulated your hair and it's been in that state for a number of days. If you stopped doing twist outs, your hair would no longer take on this appearance.*
> 
> Regardless, her hair is lovely and it should be left at that. All this type hoo-hah and gobbly gook is for the birds. IMO, of course.



ah ha!   So if one wears their hair primarily in this state, it's possible for a 4b then to train her hair and have the outcome that the girl in OP does.

I'm really new to this and I'm just getting comfortable with working with my texture and heat training, so I'm appreciative of your breakdown.  I hate hate hate the drama that comes along with my shrunken fro because it becomes very tough to navigate.  My twist outs/braid outs are blah.

I see that you have a very tight pattern.  Can you provide some steps on how a type 4 could achieve this regimen successfully, and help me fill in the blanks?  I'm sure other type 4's are reading this and also didn't know that all that was possible   I sure didn't.

So...

Step 1:  Wash and deep condition

Step 2:  While hair is wet, detangle and apply _________  [Gels, oils, creams]

Step 3:  Braid/twist hair in _________ direction

Step 4:  Tie hair with scarf __________

Step 5:  _____________ [airdry, overnight]

Step 6:  Unbraid, untwist hair  and apply _________ moisturizer (this step right here messes with my spirit.  What can one use to moisturize without shrinking the hair?  I usually end up with an oily mess )


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 19, 2011)

^^ I don't think there is anything you can specifically do. My wet hair looks like hers because I mostly wear some form of twist out. I thought I had damaged my hair somehow but it was just my hair continuing to hold the twist pattern after washing especially because I keep my hair in twisted sections when I wash.

I never had this happen when I wore more WnGs and buns but everyone's hair doesn't behave the same way. So there is no guarantee that because I wear twists 24/7 and my hair appears looser that it will work for anyone else plus it's not permanent.


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> ah ha!   So if one wears their hair primarily in this state, it's possible for a 4b then to train her hair and have the outcome that the girl in OP does.
> 
> I'm really new to this and I'm just getting comfortable with working with my texture and heat training, so I'm appreciative of your breakdown.  I hate hate hate the drama that comes along with my shrunken fro because it becomes very tough to navigate.  My twist outs/braid outs are blah.
> 
> ...



Whoa whoa...I rarely do twist outs (usually do wash n gos and like my hair in its shrunken state), and no, I do not think that ANYONE could get Chime's results - as *MANY OTHER FACTORS* come into play outside of curl pattern - this is what I am attempting to get people to understand. Texture, density, length, and strand thickness are ALL at play here. Please, please, PLEASE do not try something looking for the exact same results as another person. You will be very disappointed. All I'm saying is that the picture shown with her hair wet looks different from the picture I posted because when you "wash out" a twist out your hair may not fully revert right away.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> ITA so why was it brought up in the first place? I'm not in the business of calling folks out but go back and read the first couple of pages.


*silently scrolls back to 1st page to find the source of hater-ation *


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *silently scrolls back to 1st page to find the source of hater-ation *


Don't do that


----------



## Napp (May 19, 2011)

I never knew a braid/twist out could not revert fully after washing....i think something like that boils down to the texture of the hair. My hair will revert in a hot second compleltey even if water doesnt touch it(humidity).

You learn somethin new erry day, huh.


----------



## localhost (May 19, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Whoa whoa...I rarely do twist outs (usually do wash n gos and like my hair in its shrunken state), and no, I do not think that ANYONE could get Chime's results - as *MANY OTHER FACTORS* come into play outside of curl pattern - this is what I am attempting to get people to understand. Texture, density, length, and strand thickness are ALL at play here. Please, please, PLEASE do not try something looking for the exact same results as another person. You will be very disappointed. All I'm saying is that the picture shown with her hair wet looks different from the picture I posted because when you "wash out" a twist out your hair may not fully revert right away.



I'm looking for a regimen that would not get her exact results but would at least come close.

someone earlier mentioned that this is not out of reach of 4 types, and its sad that we didn't know our hair could do that.  I'm a 4 type who seriously struggles with a basic braidout / twistout.  someone earlier eluded that adding a scarf to the mix and tying down the hair should work.  

I just need some pointers on what techniques can be used and what products *may* be used.

So I guess this is where some are debating her starting texture.  If she's a true type 4 with no chemicals or heat and she's stretching with twists/braids, what reggie can we use to accomplish similar results?  Some say this is realistic and can be done, so I would like to inside scoop on how I might go about it.


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> I'm looking for a regimen that would not get her exact results but would at least come close.
> 
> someone earlier mentioned that this is not out of reach of 4 types, and its sad that we didn't know our hair could do that.  I'm a 4 type who seriously struggles with a basic braidout / twistout.  someone earlier eluded that adding a scarf to the mix and tying down the hair should work.
> 
> ...


She has a twist out tutorial - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFMkR6MZgOY It has all of the info you are seeking.


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> I never knew a braid/twist out could not revert fully after washing....i think something like that boils down to the texture of the hair. My hair will revert in a hot second compleltey even if water doesnt touch it(humidity).
> 
> You learn somethin new erry day, huh.


I'm sure the change isn't permanent but some types can be "molded" if you will. If I wear my hair one way for 99 days, the on the 100th day when I try something new, my hair won't shrink as much as it should. It goes back after a week or two if I keep it unstretched. 

I used to stretch my relaxers by applying a water based moisturizer or gel to my roots. They would stay straight-ish for a while but always return back to normal when I left them alone. I never claimed to be a 4B/C though.


----------



## Rei (May 19, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> I'm looking for a regimen that would not get her exact results but would at least come close.
> 
> someone earlier mentioned that this is not out of reach of 4 types, and its sad that we didn't know our hair could do that.  I'm a 4 type who seriously struggles with a basic braidout / twistout.  someone earlier eluded that adding a scarf to the mix and tying down the hair should work.
> 
> ...



In my years of fotki stalking I've never seen anyone's type 4 hair do what chime's does. (except for some type 3s) you are setting yourself up for dissapointment. texture is all well and good but it does not define the be all and end all of hair. she can be a type 4 and her results still out of your reach. I know dang well no matter how much of a type 4 she is my 4b hair will do nothing like that ever unless I heat train it. /shrug 

long story short, her regimen: magic

even her twistout tutorial is pretty much 'twist hair, put scarf on'
yeah ok, lol

just embrace what your own hair does.

As for what her texture does i'm just going to say what I think many people who are watching the video are thinking in the deep dark corner of their mind 'easy for you to say, lol'. I mean for a girl who went from WSL relaxed, transitioned to longer lengths than some people's 4 year journeys in 2 years and then BCed to a fantastic length, she's just hard to take seriously in terms of haircare when it comes to people who have been struggling for years. It's the old 'good hurr' mentality, hence why people are wondering if she's 3c. Essentially the thought process of 'well if you were dealing with my insane shrinkage and ssks maybe you wouldn't think heat training was so bad, while you swing around your seemingly easily gained WSL locks with like 10% shrinkage, get off your high horse'. Her hair confuses everyone because if it was a obvious 3c then everyone type 4 could just ignore her and move on, but since she seems to be a type 4 it just leads to suspicion, LOL.

 Just sayin it, no need for PMs, I already know how most of that is untrue. But its still the mentality (for those who are confused as to why chime threads always end up being about her texture)


----------



## nappystorm (May 19, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> I'm looking for a regimen that would not get her exact results but would at least come close.
> 
> someone earlier mentioned that this is not out of reach of 4 types, and its sad that we didn't know our hair could do that.  I'm a 4 type who seriously struggles with a basic braidout / twistout.  someone earlier eluded that adding a scarf to the mix and tying down the hair should work.
> 
> ...


Go to Roshini's channel. She has hot twist-outs and there's no debate about whether she's a 4 or not. Her hair is pretty "moldable" too and her texture is tighter than Chime's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mhc1AdRzZyA


----------



## hairsothick (May 19, 2011)

Lmao @ this hair typing discussion.

This is why it is my PERSONAL opinion that texture should trump pattern.  I think she is an s-shaped type 4 and her hair hangs more because of that. 

Chime has beautiful hair.  I agree with some of her points about heat training, but think that everyone should do what makes them happy at the end of the day.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

i do pretty much think she's slightly heat trained...

eta:  but she says she only uses heat a few times a year


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 19, 2011)

I wear twistouts all the time and when I wash my hair my texture is kinda loose. I'm a fine 4b natural. My hair has NO weight to it at all. But after not twisting if for a while it will shrink back up.


----------



## iri9109 (May 19, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> *when I wash my hair after I'm done with a twist out, my wet hair often still looks like the pattern of the twist out *



i was just about to say that! mine too ...and my little sister is a 4a/4b and wears twistouts, and immediately after washing her hair most of the pattern of the twistout is retained until she detangles it.



nappystorm said:


> *I do think her texture was brought up to discredit what she is saying*.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 19, 2011)

sad... i think she's stolen my heart away from lhdc2011:-(

no room for both


----------



## rinamasso (May 19, 2011)

She has beautiful growth but heat training is not for all hair types. I am 3c hair, fine hair, and if I dare to "heat train' my hair....lets just say I won't have curly hair anymore.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 19, 2011)

I will say I brought up her texture, not to "hate" or discredit her; I have been peeping her for ages, her Fotki has been on bookmark list, she was one of the reasons I went natural and even offered me advice once, she is great. I just don't think she's a type 4, sorry, I don't; I am sorry if I am breaking some LHCF rule by disagreeing and stating my opinion, but there it is. Heat training is not for everybody, and I think she had some good points but the delivery method was off-putting, will i still enjoy her awesome hair? Of course, does her texture really matter to me? Nope, because her methods are great and she seems like a nice person...I'm kind of sorry I even brought it up, I forget people like to jump on you around here.


----------



## aquajoyice (May 19, 2011)

She has beautiful hair. She has 4a/4b but stretches her hair using braidouts, twistouts etc. Doesn't LongHairDonrCare heat train?


----------



## bride91501 (May 19, 2011)

Rei said:


> In my years of fotki stalking I've never seen anyone's type 4 hair do what chime's does. (except for some type 3s) you are setting yourself up for dissapointment. texture is all well and good but it does not define the be all and end all of hair. she can be a type 4 and her results still out of your reach. I know dang well no matter how much of a type 4 she is my 4b hair will do nothing like that ever unless I heat train it. /shrug


 
It can happen. My DD's hair is like this.

For years I brushed her super-thick hair in a bun or pony puff because I was too style-challenged to do much else (this was pre-LHCF ). I very rarely blow dried her hair, and she's only worn it straight twice in her life (she'll be 12 this year).

As a result of all of this "stretching", now her mostly 4b hair barely has any shrinkage. When I say barely, I mean maybe only like 30%? Which is nothing for most type 4s....I myself have 80% or more shrinkage.

So it's definitely possible. I think it just depends on the head of hair.  I'd forgotton about this when I first saw Chime's hair.  I was so confused as to how on one hand her hair looked liked it could have come out of my head, but she didn't have the shrinkage I've come to expect from a type 4.  This is a possible explanation for it....


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 19, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> It can happen. My DD's hair is like this.
> 
> For years I brushed her super-thick hair in a bun or pony puff because I was too style-challenged to do much else (this was pre-LHCF ). I very rarely blow dried her hair, and she's only worn it straight twice in her life (she'll be 12 this year).
> 
> ...


 
I'm confused do you think all the brushing you did that keeps your DD's hair in a bun contributed to her not having alot of shrinkage.

your dd sounds like she has hair that is fine textured so once she had the length the weight of her hair helped with her having less shrinkage.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 19, 2011)

hairsothick said:


> Lmao @ this hair typing discussion.
> 
> This is why it is my PERSONAL opinion that texture should trump pattern. I think she is an s-shaped type 4 and her hair hangs more because of that.
> 
> Chime has beautiful hair. I agree with some of her points about heat training, but think that everyone should do what makes them happy at the end of the day.


 
THANK YOU!!!!!

I've said this sooooo many times.

She has the same type as kimmaytube however Chimes hair is denser (she has more of it). The both have fine strands which contributes to the loose texture look.

Chime has a photo of her hair where she had a wash and go and there aint no way I would call what I saw 3 anything. It looked closer to kimmay's w&G

My DD's hair is the exact type chimes and kimmay (4ab) however my DD's hair TEXTURE is closer to kimmays because she does not have dense hair.


----------



## bride91501 (May 19, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I'm confused do you think all the brushing you did that keeps your DD's hair in a bun contributed to her not having alot of shrinkage.
> 
> your dd sounds like she has hair that is fine textured so once she had the length the weight of her hair helped with her having less shrinkage.


 
You're right- her hair is very fine.  Super fine actually- you can barely see her individual strands of shed hair.  She just happens to have ALOT of it.

I don't think it was necessarily the brushing...maybe I mispoke in my earlier post.  I wouldn't necessarily brush her hair everyday, but it would stay in that bun or ponytail on a daily basis.  So it was _constantly_ stretched.  I may leave it in for 2-3 days, and when it got a little messy around the edges, I'd take it down and brush it back up again. And there it stayed for another 2-3 days.


----------



## Nayna (May 19, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i do pretty much think she's slightly heat trained...not quite as much but like that of lhdc2011  (have very similar textures wet & dry.... very similar methods of maintenance)
> they both KEEP the hair stretched, wash close to about once a month (right?) and BOTH straighten no more than once per month (sometimes every 2-3 months now for lcdc2011... but early on flat ironed about once per month---dunno, maybe the earlier frequency was the training process)... but maintain consistent straightened/stretched style in between each wash eh?




I don't think she uses heat at all if I remember correctly.  And I don't remember seeing her hair straight since she's been natural.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 19, 2011)

Either way her hair is gorgeous! GAWWWWWWWWWWW  JUS!!!!


----------



## Chrissmiss (May 19, 2011)

I don't agree with her. If your hair is retaining length, maintaining thickness, is not breaking, and does not have excessive splits why the need to be so political about it? Yes it is damage... but no one's hair is 100% healthy. It's all about getting the look you want and being happy with your hair however you decided to style it.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> her hair doesnt curl up like you would normally see...her ends dont even spiral up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Agree with ^^*

I consider myself a type 4a/b:




(much tinnier curls compared to Chime's hair)^^

Stretched:





Shrinkage:





When my hair is heat damaged or heat trained, whatever, it looks like this...




(No curls visible)^^

Absolutely no curls after heat damage/training:





Chime's hair texture looks NOTHING close to mine either ways. So someone plz explain to me how she is *remotely* a type 4... erplexed


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 19, 2011)

^^ Probably bc curl size isn't the only thing that determines how hair looks and performs. There is also density, porosity and texture.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> ^^ Probably bc curl size isn't the only thing that determines how hair looks and performs. There is also density, porosity and texture.



am not disputing whether curl size is the only thing that matters in a person's overall hair structure and performance. am not looking to know how her hair _performs_. am talking about how am confused at how she is a 4a/b, heat trained or not.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 19, 2011)

Well, that picture of her dry fro in this same thread shows me that she's a 4a but what do I know. :Kanyeshrug:


----------



## hairsothick (May 19, 2011)

Her hair doesn't look like mine either, but that doesn't mean she's not a type 4.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 19, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> am not disputing whether curl size is the only thing that matters in a person's overall hair structure and performance. am not looking to know how her hair _performs_. am talking about how am confused at how she is a 4a/b, heat trained or not.



They want to believe. There is no use...

I am glad this didn't turn into a HT bashing thread. Mission accomplished


----------



## knt1229 (May 19, 2011)

This thread is all kind's of crazy. What does it matter what her hair type is? To me, it looks to be type 4. But her hair is thick and big. Not everyone will have that much hair on their head no matter what hair type and curl pattern you have. I think that is what is throwing people, the amount of hair she has. All people with the same hair type won't all have hair that looks the same because of porosity, density, and whether your hair is cottony, silky, thready, etc. or fine vs thick strands, and how you take care of it. All of those things play apart in how hair looks.


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> ^^ Probably bc curl size isn't the only thing that determines how hair looks and performs. There is also density, porosity and texture.



Because thanks is not enough...people need to realize that texture (cottony, spongy, thready, wiry, silky), strand size (fine, medium, coarse) and density (thin, normal, thick) will ALL change how your hair LOOKS in addition to how it performs. One type four is not the same as another, same thing as all of the other hair types. If people would stop trying to place people's hair into boxes, this would make more sense.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 19, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> Well, that picture of her dry fro in this same thread shows me that she's a 4a but what do I know. :Kanyeshrug:



But a close up of her dry hair shows her curl pattern, which you know, is not a 4a curl pattern as u have seen 
An afro is not really a good evidence of someone's hair type. Its usually been manipulated somehow. Just saying.


----------



## EllePixie (May 19, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> But a close up of her dry hair shows her curl pattern, which you know, is not a 4a curl pattern as u have seen
> An afro is not really a good evidence of someone's hair type. Its usually been manipulated somehow. Just saying.



Actually the picture I posted from her Fotki said that was her hair air dried with no product, so no, it was not manipulated. That is why I selected that photo, because it seemed to be the one that most accurately reflected this boards thoughts on how to determine curl pattern. And it wasn't wet like the other photo posted...because how many times have people gotten the side eye on here for saying their hair is 3c when its clearly soaking wet? Okay, that's what I thought....


----------



## keenyme (May 20, 2011)

ppl need to learn the difference between curl pattern abd texture before trying to type other ppl's hair...


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Actually the picture I posted from her Fotki said that was her hair air dried with no product, so no, it was not manipulated. That is why I selected that photo, because it seemed to be the one that most accurately reflected this boards thoughts on how to determine curl pattern.



With no product doesnt really mean not manipulated either. Unless am blind, it looks fluffed out to me. Pardon me, am not trying to put myself out there as some kind of an expert but, I dont see how a fluffed afro is a reliable way of determining hair type


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> *Agree with ^^*
> 
> I consider myself a type 4a/b:
> 
> ...



Hair typing is subjective. You can classify her hair's curl pattern any which way you perceive, but it doesn't matter. And just because you see her hair stretched out (VIA TWIST/BRAID outs) majority of the time, doesn't mean you will have an accurate assessment nono of what her hair type is anyway. 

I don't follow her but I didn't think she uses heat regularly if at all. If she did use heat though, why would she make a video such as this one? Makes no type of sense to me. 

Personally, I wear twists the majority of the time and my hair doesn't take long to revert from wearing twists into a shrunken mass. But that's _my_ hair, which happens to be considerably shorter and probably much more coarse than hers. Don't judge a book by it's cover. Not all hair types that are similar behave the same or look the same. Not all textures behave the same. I can label my curl pattern whatever I choose to be appropriate but someone else may think it's something different. You can have coarse hair that hangs more than my coarse hair that stands up and out. 

And no one is saying "heat training", aka heat damage, is wrong. Well, at least I'm not so I'll speak for myself.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

hell i'm even confused as to why my own ends are straight

and i've never ever used a blow dryer or flat iron etc. ***shrugs**

*i'm black and I'm proud!!!*


----------



## keenyme (May 20, 2011)

this is funny, b/c if someone made a vid right now saying that type 4 hair "can't grow", or is "hard to grow" they'd get all types of side eyes. yet, when a wl type 4 pops up, they're suddenly a 3...

and i'm REALLY side eying the folks talking about her "giving ppl false hopes". WHAT THE ****?! really?!


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> With no product doesnt really mean not manipulated either. Unless am blind,* it looks fluffed out to me*. Pardon me, am not trying to put myself out there as some kind of an expert but, I dont see how a fluffed afro is a reliable way of determining hair type



*It could look fluffed out because it is not manipulated*


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 20, 2011)

keenyme said:


> this is funny, b/c if someone made a vid right now saying that type 4 hair "can't grow", or is "hard to grow" they'd get all types of side eyes. yet, when a wl type 4 pops up, they're suddenly a 3...
> 
> and i'm REALLY side eying the folks talking about her "giving ppl false hopes". WHAT THE ****?! really?!


Keeny, don't even go there. They ain't ready


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> With no product doesnt really mean not manipulated either. Unless am blind, it looks fluffed out to me. Pardon me, am not trying to put myself out there as some kind of an expert but, I dont see how a fluffed afro is a reliable way of determining hair type



Did you even go browse her fotki? She said it was air dried - not fluffed out, not picked out, not blown out. When someone says their hair is air dried that implies that after they got out of the shower they did not touch their hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

keenyme said:


> this is funny, b/c if someone made a vid right now saying that type 4 hair "can't grow", or is "hard to grow" they'd get all types of side eyes. yet, when a wl type 4 pops up, they're suddenly a 3...
> 
> and i'm REALLY side eying the folks talking about her "giving ppl false hopes". WHAT THE ****?! really?!


it's a theme... remember, the KT shower smizing threads
too long jack..... push them numbers back

gotta be a 3 fo' hair to touch yo knee


----------



## hairsothick (May 20, 2011)

keenyme said:


> this is funny, b/c if someone made a vid right now saying that type 4 hair "can't grow", or is "hard to grow" they'd get all types of side eyes. yet, when a wl type 4 pops up, they're suddenly a 3...
> 
> and i'm REALLY side eying the folks talking about her "giving ppl false hopes". WHAT THE ****?! really?!



Threads like this are always so revealing.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

keenyme said:


> this is funny, b/c if someone made a vid right now saying that type 4 hair "can't grow", or is "hard to grow" they'd get all types of side eyes. yet, when a wl type 4 pops up, they're suddenly a 3...
> 
> and i'm REALLY side eying the folks talking about her "giving ppl false hopes". WHAT THE ****?! really?!



Girl don't even. People love to sit there and act like "black" hair is a dang struggle and anything that negates that CLEARLY gets placed into the good hair category. If people believed "black" hair was manageable, people wouldn't heat fry in the first place.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 20, 2011)

I hate to do it but...here is a picture of another washing and go taken around the same time as the first. The caption is below.






I actually did a wash and go! I never thought I would, but this particular day I had no leave-in conditioner to detangle my hair with. I never detangle without tons of conditioner. To my surprise, it wasn't hard to detangle a couple of days after that.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2011)

CocoT said:


> Hair typing is subjective. You can classify her hair's curl pattern any which way you perceive, but it doesn't matter. *And just because you see her hair stretched out (VIA TWIST/BRAID outs) majority of the time, doesn't mean you will have an accurate assessment nono of what her hair type is anyway. *
> 
> I don't follow her but I didn't think she uses heat regularly if at all. If she did use heat though, why would she make a video such as this one? Makes no type of sense to me.
> 
> ...



The picture of her hair that was shown above was not stretched out so I don't understand the first bolded part of your argument and what it has to do with _my_ argument.

I clearly did not judge her by the cover because again, i showed pics to explain my point. So once again, I don't understand what that second part of your argument has to do with my argument.

As for, "*Not all hair types that are similar behave the same or look the same. Not all textures behave the same,*" the evidence that I presented shows that her hair behaves extremely different from mine to be remotely similar to mine.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (May 20, 2011)

I think she's an elongated 3c/4a with probably some 4b in there(I can't see all that though ).  With length, comes elongation of curls.  That along with her consistently doing twist outs, makes it easily for me to understand why her hair looks like that when wet.  According to LHCF, dry hair w/o product shows one's "true" hair type so what's so different about hers.... ?    & for the ........  nevermind.  I'm just annoyed by this whole thread.


----------



## MissJ (May 20, 2011)

I believe her hair is type 4 but just stretched.  It seems she never allows her hair to shrink.  My hair is type 4, and the front hangs exactly like hers.  When I discovered this part of my hair wouldn't revert to curly, I tried to figure out what had happened.  I barely ever use heat, but I wear head bands ever day.  That was the key.  The front of my hair is always stretched, therefore it hangs and has very little curl to it.  It's actually wavy.


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 20, 2011)

From the legendary Maya Angelou:





> The first time someone shows you who they are, believe them.



Yea, this is a little out of context (and perhaps a bit extra, but warranted extra-ness) but I think the underlying message applies. And with that, I'm done.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 20, 2011)

I'm throwing in the towel. I can't argue over someone else's hair even though I know and everybody else knows there is an underlying issue that's being addressed.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 20, 2011)

Why are people getting up in arms over the hair on someone else's head? I just figured I missed something and someone needed to give me Mr.Cliff's notes.  

I'm not trying to participate in all the going back and forth but I will add my 2.5 cents. 

EllePixie  you nailed it with this._* "people need to realize that texture (cottony, spongy, thready, wiry, silky), strand size (fine, medium, coarse) and density (thin, normal, thick) will ALL change how your hair LOOKS in addition to how it performs."*_

My grass is 4a/b with 3cish in the back. My grass is thick but my strands are mostly fine. The things you mention definitely come into play. I can get an awesome fro and fab twist outs but my twists alone look anemic. Not only that but different products make a world of difference too. I used Tresemme and Garnier Fructis and I had happy springy coils everywhere. I used another conditioner about a week later (use it up challenge lol)and I had nothing but soft cotton. It was wild.

Just wanted to say thank you for pointing that out and that if more people embraced that concept (as well as the live and let live) we wouldn't try to fit into everyone else's concept of what our hair should be.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Why are people getting up in arms over the hair on someone else's head? I just figured I missed something and someone needed to give me Mr.Cliff's notes.
> 
> I'm not trying to participate in all the going back and forth but I will add my 2.5 cents.
> 
> ...



every time you say "MY GRASS" my mind goes somewhere else


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> every time you say "MY GRASS" my mind goes somewhere else



 I get that alot. Never touched it. I'm a goofball.... naturally.


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> The picture of her hair that was shown above was not stretched out so I don't understand the first bolded part of your argument and what it has to do with _my_ argument.
> 
> I clearly did not judge her by the cover because again, i showed pics to explain my point. So once again, I don't understand what that second part of your argument has to do with my argument.
> 
> As for, "*Not all hair types that are similar behave the same or look the same. Not all textures behave the same,*" the evidence that I presented shows that* her hair behaves extremely different from mine to be remotely similar to mine.*



*sigh*

Exactly. Her hair behaves differently than your hair because, as I and others have said, there is so much variation within the confines of those little categories people like to box people in. Most people are conflating hair curl pattern and texture. *Texture has an influence on how hair behaves, even if it's the same curl pattern.* ALSO, you perceive and interpret what you see differently than others interpret of the same object. For instance, you classify your hair as a mix of 4a/4b but other's may just see 4b. Who's right? Does it really matter? That's something you should ask yourself. 

Furthermore, your hair is clearly heat damaged/"trained" and her's is neither of those because *she doesn't use heat.* 

And I wasn't just speaking to you, I was addressing more than one person- but it still applies. I still answered your question. Your argument is that because her hair doesn't look like _your's_ that Chime's hair couldn't possibly be type 4. I've already spoke to that, as have others. erplexed


----------



## bride91501 (May 20, 2011)

keenyme said:


> this is funny, b/c if someone made a vid right now saying that type 4 hair "can't grow", or is "hard to grow" they'd get all types of side eyes. yet, when a wl type 4 pops up, they're suddenly a 3...
> 
> *and i'm REALLY side eying the folks talking about her "giving ppl false hopes". WHAT THE ****?! really?*!


 
Girl. Girl, girl, girl. I wanted to say this back on page 1, but my DH told me to leave it alone. 

But he's sleep now, so bump it...

"False hopes" of what?? Some _on my knees, praying to sweet baby jesus of nazareth, born in a manger of the virgin mary _type-hope that I can be a 4a/b like HairCrush & have that "good hair"? GTFOH!

Ok....I got it out. I'm done.


----------



## hasabe (May 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure her hair is type G...type gorgeous


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 20, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Girl. Girl, girl, girl. I wanted to say this back on page 1, but my DH told me to leave it alone.
> 
> But he's sleep now, so bump it...
> 
> ...


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Girl. Girl, girl, girl. I wanted to say this back on page 1, but my DH told me to leave it alone.
> 
> But he's sleep now, so bump it...
> 
> ...



We all know that rather than look at gorgeous heads of hair and thinking, "This gives me inspiration for when my hair grows up," instead people think, "I hope my hair looks like [insert long haired natural here] when it grows up." Inspiration, not imitation people...


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2011)

I don't understand why people are trying to make it seem like some of us automatically have malicious intent or something like that
I LOVE the girl's hair, shes been my idol for like EVER!
I was only trying to think a little on the objective side. I don't have any underlying motives to my reasoning as all. 

This has nothing to do with, "oh she has waistlength hair, she must be a 3, she's got that good hair," etc, etc. No, not at all. This is LHCF and we kno type 4s can do the same, we have lots of them. I don't consider myself bald, and I don't doubt the capabilities of my hairtype one bit!

With that said, all B.S aside, I don't know why people are all of a sudden _pretending_ that they do not know how typical type 4 hair behaves. Then when someone presents with visual confirmation, they start pulling the "good hair card" on them and divert the issue.

I agree that type 4 hair varies, but c'mon now, there is a limit to this variation. With all the picture evidence, am not trying to pinpoint what her hairtype is but  the features of her hair are on the EXTREME side of "different" from the type 4 category. It is as simple as that.


----------



## theAlist (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> *Agree with ^^*
> 
> I consider myself a type 4a/b:
> 
> ...




Your hair is no where near as long as hers so of course it doesn't look like hers.  A type 4 with hair that long and heavy will not look like a type 4 who's still in the twa stage.  You also look like a straight 4b.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

air snaps.....


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (May 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> air snaps.....



double snaps boo!!!


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2011)

CocoT said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Exactly. Her hair behaves differently than your hair because, *as I and others have said, there is so much variation within the confines of those little categories people like to box people in.* Most people are conflating hair curl pattern and texture. *Texture has an influence on how hair behaves, even if it's the same curl pattern.* ALSO, you perceive and interpret what you see differently than others interpret of the same object. For instance, you classify your hair as a mix of 4a/4b but other's may just see 4b. Who's right? Does it really matter? That's something you should ask yourself.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I don't mean to annoy but, I don't understand at all. You absolutely did not answer my question. There shouldn't be "_so much_" variation within the same category. If there were, then there would really be _no_ categories; everything would be broad and ambiguous. Categories are there to limit this. It isn't that her hair behaves differently, because this is normal. I put the pictures to show the _extent_ of difference. And the difference was far more than enough to go beyond this particular (type 4) category.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> I don't understand why people are trying to make it seem like some of us automatically have malicious intent or something like that
> I LOVE the girl's hair, shes been my idol for like EVER!
> I was only trying to think a little on the objective side. I don't have any underlying motives to my reasoning as all.
> 
> ...



yep yep.....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> double snaps boo!!!



girl i'm trying to put my ignant' up...
i'm just sleepy


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Girl. Girl, girl, girl. I wanted to say this back on page 1, but my DH told me to leave it alone.
> 
> But he's sleep now, so bump it...
> 
> ...



wait... where my bible marker at....
goes to page of this prayer...New Testament ? or old?


----------



## keenyme (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> I don't understand why people are trying to make it seem like some of us automatically have malicious intent or something like that
> I LOVE the girl's hair, shes been my idol for like EVER!
> I was only trying to think a little on the objective side. I don't have any underlying motives to my reasoning as all.
> 
> ...


i'm sorry, but i consider myself closer to 4a tahn any other type, and my hair doesn't look a dang thing like yours... compared to your hair, i must be a type 3 as well.


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

I knew it would get crazy around here when she took a swipe at a LHCF scared cow  I said "Oh hell" when I saw the title of her latest video.

ETA: I would still like to know what my hair type is.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2011)

KiKi Homemaker said:


> Your hair is no where near as long as hers so of course it doesn't look like hers.  *A type 4 with hair that long and heavy will not look like a type 4 who's still in the twa stage.*  You also look like a straight 4b.


I'm not on any twa stage, am APL and my hair still shrinks like that.
Mwedzi's hair is very long and thick and looks/behaves more like mine, *NOTHING* like the girl's hair. 
I have a curl pattern. I dunno if you can try and look closer at the shrinkage pic, very very spiral


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 20, 2011)

^^And Mwedzi is a self-claimed 4b just like you say you are in your siggy, so why do you expect your hair to behave like a long haired 4a?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

nappystorm...wut type U iz' ?  the way it's blowing in your right eye like that.... I'd say a 2cdf  3bay don't blow in the right eye... it blows in the left

and 3dfr it hangs in a spiral upward motion, an 4rw ooooooh chile u it just freeze


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> nappystorm...wut type U iz' ?


Negro ABC 

 @ the edit


----------



## bride91501 (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> I'm not on any twa stage, am APL and my hair still shrinks like that.
> Mwedzi's hair is very long and thick and looks/behaves more like mine, *NOTHING* like the girl's hair.
> I have a curl pattern. I dunno if you can try and look closer at the shrinkage pic, very very spiral


 
Let me try to take a stab at this....

Mwedzi is a definite 4b. You are a definite 4b. The argument here is that Chimes is a combo type 4, so assuming for a moment that the latter is true, her hair would look NOTHING like yours or Mwedzi's.

A different take: My 4 year old DD is a 4a. I am a 4b. Just ONE mini-step over (in terms of classification), yet our hair does not look nor behave anything alike. 

You can't go around comparing every self-described type 4 to your own strands and forcing them to fit into a box you've created. This hair thing doesn't work like that...hell, LIFE doesn't work like that 

Tis all. Ya'll have worn me out tonight- I'm going to bed.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

chime did mention her nape is a 3c...(in her stretching video)....but that she's primarily 4a/4b ....and that she only get's 30% shrinkage


----------



## jerseygurl (May 20, 2011)

I think Chime is about to join the ranks of Kimmaytube and Ateyaa, always controversial. I try not to give myself a headache over someone else's head of hair. Chime's hair is very beautiful, will my hair look like that when it gets to that length, I don't know nor do I care. My focus is to grow the best head of hair I can.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> ^^And Mwedzi is a self-claimed 4b just like you say you are in your siggy, so why do you expect your hair to behave like a long haired 4a?



If u read my first post, I was disputing that she was a 4a/b or type 4, because it was mentioned earlier in the thread that that was what was on her fotki, and others approved. Mwedzi and i with type 4, have hair that is not so extremely different, even though hers is longer. Sera's is different length than mine too, and ours don't behave so much different either. So is Aijo, Loolalooh, Bostonsis, Donna Sylla, Queeny20, Ms. Lala, Clawz G'Law, and other type 4s whose fotkis I stalk. Their hairs are very very long, but behave very similar to mine, yet NOTHING same to Chime's, who is closer in length to all of them.


----------



## Odd One (May 20, 2011)

I can't believe I read all them pages... I'm bored and can't fall asleep.

Well, now I remember why I don't click on the hair section as much as before.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> If u read my first post, I was disputing that she was a 4a/b or type 4, because it was mentioned earlier in the thread that that was what was on her fotki, and others approved. Mwedzi and i with type 4, have hair that is not so extremely different, even though hers is longer. Sera's is different length than mine too, and ours don't behave so much different either. So is Aijo, Loolalooh, Bostonsis, Donna Sylla, Queeny20, Ms. Lala, Clawz G'Law, and other type 4s whose fotkis I stalk. Their hairs are very very long, but behave very similar to mine, yet NOTHING same to Chime's, who is closer in length to all of them.



i wonder does it resemble anyone's in the 4a/4b thread... or on the boards

goes for a peek...........Arnold Stickaneggar ..."I'll be back"


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

A 4a is still a type 4. Saying someone is 4a/b can mean that they are mostly 4a with a bit of 4b. Obviously, a 4a/b with mostly 4a hair will look different than a 4 who is mostly 4b. This is why hair typing (again) is subjective and incomprehensive.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> If u read my first post, I was disputing that she was a 4a/b or type 4, because it was mentioned earlier in the thread that that was what was on her fotki, and others approved. Mwedzi and i with type 4, have hair that is not so extremely different, even though hers is longer. Sera's is different length than mine too, and ours don't behave so much different either. So is Aijo, Loolalooh, Bostonsis, Donna Sylla, Queeny20, Ms. Lala, Clawz G'Law, and other type 4s whose fotkis I stalk. Their hairs are very very long, but behave very similar to mine, yet NOTHING same to Chime's, who is closer in length to all of them.



I feel like there is a huge difference between 4a/4b and a definite 4b. 4a/4b could mean she has 50% of both or it could be like 80% 4a and 20% 4b, whereas you look to be 100% 4b. I'm more inclined to think she is mostly 4a with some unseen 4b somewhere that she just happens to claim. I don't think there is a comparison to be had between you two really, especially if your strands are not heavy enough to weigh down your curls.


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Let me try to take a stab at this....
> 
> Mwedzi is a definite 4b. You are a definite 4b. The argument here is that Chimes is a combo type 4, so assuming for a moment that the latter is true, her hair would look NOTHING like yours or Mwedzi's.
> 
> ...



AT the bold, that shouldn't happen. A 4a and 4b shouldn't look or behave _ABSOLUTELY_ different. If not, then they wouldn't be in the same category, don't you think so? For that reason, they need to share certain features. Therefore, it is maybe that your daughter is not a 4a, or you are not a 4b. I have neither created a box, nor forcing anybody in it. I'm merely trying to be logical, 'tis all


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

who cares what her hairtype is? This hairtyping thing is starting to get annoying. The bottomline is that her hair is gorgeous and well retained.I bet it has has nothing to with a type but more to do with a great regiment and not being busy with this stupid hairtyping. Let her worry about her hair and you do you!



whitedaisez said:


> If u read my first post, I was disputing that she was a 4a/b or type 4, because it was mentioned earlier in the thread that that was what was on her fotki, and others approved. Mwedzi and i with type 4, have hair that is not so extremely different, even though hers is longer. Sera's is different length than mine too, and ours don't behave so much different either. So is Aijo, Loolalooh, Bostonsis, Donna Sylla, Queeny20, Ms. Lala, Clawz G'Law, and other type 4s whose fotkis I stalk. Their hairs are very very long, but behave very similar to mine, yet NOTHING same to Chime's, who is closer in length to all of them.


----------



## keenyme (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> A 4a is still a type 4. Saying someone is 4a/b can mean that they are mostly 4a with a bit of 4b. Obviously, a 4a/b with mostly 4a hair will look different than a 4 who is mostly 4b. This is why hair typing (again) is subjective and incomprehensive.


^^^ girl, hush. wit yo 3a self.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

keenyme said:


> ^^^ girl, hush. wit yo 3a self.



 Chile bye. 

For some reason, this thread is making me really thirsty. I just drank half a bottle of water, half a Vitamin Water (with biotin lol), and half a glass of almond milk. Maybe my hair will grow up to look like Chime's now.

*Goes off to find Cherokee breast milk*


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

^^Her Fotki makes me want twists. Knowing I hate those things *on my hair*


----------



## whitedaisez (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I feel like t*here is a huge difference between 4a/4b and a definite 4b.* 4a/4b could mean she has 50% of both or it could be like 80% 4a and 20% 4b, whereas you look to be 100% 4b. I'm more inclined to think she is mostly 4a with some unseen 4b somewhere that she just happens to claim. I don't think there is a comparison to be had between you two really, especially if your strands are not heavy enough to weigh down your curls.



I absolutely disagree. A 4a/b and a complete 4b are virtually neck in neck. I'm 4b in my larger front and 4a at the very very back. There is no _HUGE_ difference, there shouldn't be, and if there is then there is a discrepancy somewhere. Even an absolute 4b and absolute 4a shouldn't be so extreme either, different but not practically estranged. There is certainly no comparison  between the girl and I because it is clear, that our hair don't belong in the same division. She is neither a 4a/b nor type 4. Nitey


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> ^^Her Fotki makes me want twists. Knowing I hate those things *on my hair*



You and me both. But my hair needs to get longer...right now when my hair is twisted I look like Roger from Sister Sister.


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

Elle I love your progress you are doing well. Can't wait to see your 2 year result.

I want to clarify my frustrations a bit. I have been all over the world and I have seen all types of (black) women. With different complexions, different hairtypes. They all have the same struggles. But I have learned that it takes work to grow your hair long and healthy not a certain hairtype. Why can't we women of colour with this beautiful hair compliment eachothers accomplishments and attribute an achievement to the hard work and effort (and money) that went into it, instead of saying: Oh she's black, Oh her hair is long so her hairtype is like -1a , that's the same like: oh you're mixed so your hairjourney must be easy. It's not. And it discard any effort a person has invested in their hair to a minimum. I know alot of women on this site who have grown their hair longer than ever in their lives before... with hard work... tears and sweat. And why is it growing? Because they understand their hair (now) and have a regiment that works for them. And they don't mess with toi many chemicals. Even women who relax are stretching it as long as possible. People minds are changing. Growing hair is about: growth + retaining length...and that goes for any type. That's all there is and we all are fighting for every inch...let's give eachother more credit for our efforts than hairtyping ok? Positive thinking!



EllePixie said:


> Chile bye.
> 
> For some reason, this thread is making me really thirsty. I just drank half a bottle of water, half a Vitamin Water (with biotin lol), and half a glass of almond milk. Maybe my hair will grow up to look like Chime's now.
> 
> *Goes off to find Cherokee breast milk*


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks ladyviper! And ITA with you. I also don't understand how people say they'd be more impressed if she went from a TWA to the length her hair is now...if she had cut her hair off when she started transitioning, she would have had a TWA. She just didn't cut her hair - she still had to grow a whole new head of hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> I absolutely disagree. *A 4a/b and a complete 4b are virtually neck in neck.* I'm 4b in my larger front and 4a at the very very back. There is no _HUGE_ difference, there shouldn't be, and if there is then there is a discrepancy somewhere. Even an absolute 4b and absolute 4a shouldn't be so extreme either, different but not practically estranged. There is certainly no comparison  between the girl and I because it is clear, that our hair don't belong in the same division. She is neither a 4a/b nor type 4. Nitey



Well... considering the fact that I already said she could be like 80% or maybe even 90% 4a and just have like a 4b nape or crown or whatever, then there would be a big difference between her and a 80% or 90% 4b with spots of 4a. 3a and 3c are in the same "division" but there can be a huge difference between those. Just because you're both type 4 doesn't mean you can't be different or that you have to be extremely similar, especially if you're comparing 4a and 4b. The only types that seem to be confused are deciding between 3c and 4a, but hardly any threads in which a 4b asks for her hair type will anyone say pure 4a. Usually people are pretty good about telling the difference between the two because they can look very different, even though they're in the same "division" (ie. until you pointed out the 4a you have, I and others in this thread have labelled you a pure 4b). But as you said, good night. This is a fruitless debate.


----------



## keenyme (May 20, 2011)

whitedaisez said:


> I absolutely disagree. A 4a/b and a complete 4b are virtually neck in neck. I'm 4b in my larger front and 4a at the very very back. There is no _HUGE_ difference, there shouldn't be, and if there is then there is a discrepancy somewhere. Even an absolute 4b and absolute 4a shouldn't be so extreme either, different but not practically estranged. There is certainly no comparison  between the girl and I because it is clear, that our hair don't belong in the same division. She is neither a 4a/b nor type 4. Nitey


i was under the impression that the difference was that 4a has a defuned curl, and 4b does not. w/o factoring in all the other properties... that seems like a big difference...

i'm trying not to be mean, but i think you should just stop comparing your hair to other type 4 . that's all.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

On an unrelated (or related... at least to the OP) note, someone said she blowdries once a month while someone else says she uses no heat at all. Am I just sleepy, or did anyone else notice that?
And if that's the case that she does blowdry every month, LongHairDontCare does that as well and she is heat-trained, so who is to say that she isn't somewhat heat trained with frequent blow drying? 
Her hair is an enigma to me. I watch her videos but I strongly doubt that my hair would ever look anything like hers, even though I have a looser curl pattern than her (according to the 4a/4b she is claiming). My shrinkage is bananas. *shrug*


----------



## keenyme (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> On an unrelated (or related... at least to the OP) note, someone said she blowdries once a month while someone else says she uses no heat at all. Am I just sleepy, or did anyone else notice that?
> And if that's the case that she does blowdry every month, LongHairDontCare does that as well and she is heat-trained, so who is to say that she isn't somewhat heat trained with frequent blow drying?
> Her hair is an enigma to me. I watch her videos but I strongly doubt that my hair would ever look anything like hers, even though I have a looser curl pattern than her (according to the 4a/4b she is claiming). My shrinkage is bananas. *shrug*


i think the post youre talking about was referring to lhdc, not chime. i don't think she blow dries.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

keenyme said:


> i think the post youre talking about was referring to lhdc, not chime. i don't think she blow dries.



Oh okay, because I was getting confused.
With all this type/texture talk thrown in, I lost track of the relevant information.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

> *1 Year Nappy Anniversary!! Yay!!!*
> I can't believe it has been 1 year since I did the Big Chop! This year really did go by quickly!
> 
> I  measured my hair the other night and it is 161/2 -17 inches long!  That's crazy! My ultimate goal is to grow my hair 10 more inches until  my hair is 27 inches long (it will be hip length at this point). I know  it's a big goal but I'm willing to challenge my hair! lol It is said  that the average person grows 6 inches of hair per year (an inch every 2  months) so it will take me 2 years to reach my goal.
> ...


 



i see type 4


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

AS TO THE HEAT question... dunno frequency...but she *DOES* say in several spots  that she has a "blowout" on both fotki and YT video pics







> *Blow Out,Shaved Head & Pincurls*
> The  past 4 months I've done some different things with my hair. I  guess I  was getting bored so I did a pincurl set, blew my hair out the  next  month, and shaved my head a few months after that lol I  know..that's  alot right. Being natural has allowed me to be more  carefree about my  hair and open to trying new things...even cutting it  lol.
> 
> 
> ...





> @mzalaineyous  I'm sooo scared to flat iron my hair. I'm terrified of heat﻿ damage. I  don't have that itch yet but I may do it some time this year.
> HairCrush       1 month ago                           11
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

^^ Is it me or does she resemble Vanessa A. Williams?


----------



## anon123 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I just think it's slam hilarity that every SINGLE DARN TIME someone has long natural hair they get classified as above a 4. Hilarious, or sad. Depends on my mood.



My hair must not be long enough.  Cuz ain't nobody ever in their everlovin days said I was not type 4.  I can't even get a 4a up in this piece!  I'm working on it, though.  Just a few more inches and I'll be a type 3! 

Eh, that's her opinion, that's fine, not the first time we've heard it.  I agree it's damage, technically speaking.  But if someone's hair is not breaking off and still looks good, what does it matter?  Hair is dead, and it's decoration for you to do what you want to with.  Yeah, I know all the political implications and the thoughts associated with longer less kinky hair love, and don't really disagree, just saying about the "damage" part, who cares?

And why do I keep imagining her screen name as "chee-may"?   duh, "chime" is a normal word in English. Her hair is gorgeous, in any case.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Chile bye.
> 
> For some reason, this thread is making me really thirsty. I just drank half a bottle of water, half a Vitamin Water (with biotin lol), and half a glass of almond milk. Maybe my hair will grow up to look like Chime's now.
> 
> *Goes off to find Cherokee breast milk*


'


nu uh girl you needs to be drinking that apple cidar vinegar to get that better good hurr.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> You and me both. But my hair needs to get longer...right now when my hair is twisted I look like Roger from Sister Sister.


----------



## bride91501 (May 20, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> And why do I keep imagining her screen name as "chee-may"?  duh, "chime" is a normal word in English. Her hair is gorgeous, in any case.


 
The answer, my dear mwedzi, is that you CLEARLY have been hanging around too many Nigerians, probably of the Igbo variety 

For all those unfamiliar.....Chi = God (in Igbo).... I do the same thing whenever I see an unfamiliar English word or name beginning with "Chi"


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


>



Ummm does he have a perm there? What is that on his head?


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> My hair must not be long enough.  Cuz ain't nobody ever in their everlovin days said I was not type 4.  I can't even get a 4a up in this piece!  I'm working on it, though.  Just a few more inches and I'll be a type 3!
> 
> Eh, that's her opinion, that's fine, not the first time we've heard it.  I agree it's damage, technically speaking.  But if someone's hair is not breaking off and still looks good, what does it matter?  Hair is dead, and it's decoration for you to do what you want to with.  Yeah, I know all the political implications and the thoughts associated with longer less kinky hair love, and don't really disagree, just saying about the "damage" part, who cares?
> 
> And why do I keep imagining her screen name as "chee-may"?   duh, "chime" is a normal word in English. Her hair is gorgeous, in any case.


LOL, my bad mwedzi - to clarify, I was referring more to women who fall under either 4a or 4a with dashes of 4b, a la the KT fiasco and now Chime. Both these ladies refer to themselves as type 4s, can't we just leave it at that, and that they have nice hair?


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Ummm does he have a perm there? What is that on his head?


 
Naw, girl. That's that heat-trained 3B that Chime obviously has. 



I couldn't help it.


----------



## localhost (May 20, 2011)

Smh @ this thread. I wish I could have a wash and go like hers but i shouldn't even try because she has some special type of 4 hair that only she has. Okkk

I can't aspire to achieve what she has, I should only work with what I've got, yet our hair is in the same category?  This makes absolutely no sense. Logic flawed. 

My opinion - I believe theres something else to this girls story, point blank, period. I refuse to believe that even a pure 4a...ah, nevermind.

Back to real life I go.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 20, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> Smh @ this thread. I wish I could have a wash and go like hers but i shouldn't even try because she has some special type of 4 hair that only she has. Okkk
> 
> I can't aspire to achieve what she has, I should only work with what I've got, yet our hair is in the same category? This makes absolutely no sense. Logic flawed.
> 
> ...


 
That's just the thing. Your hair is yours, her hair is hers. Your hair will never look like hers. Even if there were no hair typing system, your hair will still look like your hair. @EllePixie said it best..."inspiration, not imitation". You're setting yourself up for failure if you will only accept what someone else has on their head. It won't happen.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Also, I'm confused as to why it's like she has mutant hair? Earlier in the thread I was told that I seem to have tight curls, ie in the 4 category no? I don't think (correct me if I am wrong b/c I rarely compare my hair to others) my wng doesn't look much different than Chime's except hers is MUCH longer than mine (one day!!!) -

I'm so confused at the disconnect?


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

I created a monster!!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I created a monster!!


 
Yep! Chime-gate 2011


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 20, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if someone were to tex-lax then get on youtube and swear they are 100% chemical free type 4bcz.... *ponders* 

I would do it just to see the uproar...I would be famous!!!


----------



## danniegirl (May 20, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> Smh @ this thread. I wish I could have a wash and go like hers but i shouldn't even try because she has some special type of 4 hair that only she has. Okkk
> 
> I can't aspire to achieve what she has, I should only work with what I've got, yet our hair is in the same category?  This makes absolutely no sense. Logic flawed.
> 
> ...



I hate to even ask this but how old are you ....... I personally think if your smart enough to navigate around a forum you should be able to understand that no matter what you do to your hair or yourself you cannot achieve the same effect as someone else there are to Many factors involved plain and simple. Even for yourself you can do something one day and not be able to recreate it the exact same way the very next day

I think to many of "us" are making a fool out of ourselves with this hair typing mess


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

likewtr4chklit said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone were to tex-lax then get on youtube and swear they are 100% chemical free type 4bcz.... *ponders*
> 
> I would do it just to see the uproar...I would be famous!!!



You don't even have to texlax...just get on there and say you are a 3a. That'd be enough.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 20, 2011)

Boy has this place changed. Who said the hair typing system everyone is going by is the end all of hair typing. I am no guru but I can only imagine there is a dry 4a, silky 4a, coarse 4a, 4a loose coil, 4a with tighter coil etc (for argument sake) Nevertheless her hair is beautiful and if she says its type 4 its is.


----------



## bronzebomb (May 20, 2011)

IMO she looks 4A/B, just very dense, very heavy hair.  

Not all 4A's and 4B's look the same.  In fact, I don't think there are 2 heads out there that are exactly alike.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> Smh @ this thread. I wish I could have a wash and go like hers but i shouldn't even try because she has some special type of 4 hair that only she has. Okkk
> 
> I can't aspire to achieve what she has, I should only work with what I've got, yet our hair is in the same category?  This makes absolutely no sense. Logic flawed.
> 
> ...



There are many people that refuse to think that any "purebred-looking" black person with two black parents and four black grandparents, etc, should have hair any looser than type 4 or hair past SL, but it's through exposure that you learn new things. Just because it may not be as common doesn't mean it can't exist, and being on this board definitely opened up my eyes to things I didn't think were possible/true. I highly doubt that she is the ONLY person with hair like that, but we just haven't seen it often. Who knows the real deal, because none of us are on her head?  But to completely rule it out as being possible seems unfair. There are too many contributing factors to make an assumption like that.

ETA: ITA with bronzebomb. I mean, a portion of her hair is straight up bald and she STILL has a lion's mane. I wouldn't have ever even known that she was bald had she not shown it. She just has a LOT of hair and you can tell it's really heavy.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> There are many people that refuse to think that any "purebred-looking" black person with two black parents and four black grandparents, etc, should have hair any looser than type 4 or hair past SL, but it's through exposure that you learn new things. Just because it may not be as common doesn't mean it can't exist, and being on this board definitely opened up my eyes to things I didn't think were possible/true. I highly doubt that she is the ONLY person with hair like that, but we just haven't seen it often. Who knows the real deal, because none of us are on her head?  But to completely rule it out as being possible seems unfair. There are too many contributing factors to make an assumption like that.



That's like the chick who commented on Himay10nence's video and said that all the black women on YT with non-"5z" hair are secretly tex-laxed...


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

likewtr4chklit said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone were to tex-lax then get on youtube and swear they are 100% chemical free type 4bcz.... *ponders*
> 
> I would do it just to see the uproar...I would be famous!!!



I would be surprised if someone hasnt already.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> That's like the chick who commented on Himay10nence's video and said that all the black women on YT with non-"5z" hair are secretly tex-laxed...



-_-
It's too early for this.
I can't.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> -_-
> It's too early for this.
> I can't.



Who you tellin!?!?! You know where I live, lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Who you tellin!?!?! You know where I live, lol.



Girl, yes!
I forgot about that time zone!!!

You must tell me what coffee you are using to be going so hard this early!


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Girl, yes!
> I forgot about that time zone!!!
> 
> You must tell me what coffee you are using to be going so hard this early!



The coffee is called..."Anti-Ignorance." It's a French Roast blend.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> *The coffee is called..."Anti-Ignorance." It's a French Roast blend.*



Welp...


----------



## bride91501 (May 20, 2011)

Let me try to interject some more reason into this conversation. 

I understand why her hair may confuse people. Hell, it probably confuses her just as much as it confuses us lol. 

When you spend thousands of hours looking at your own head of hair, day in and day out, you may (subconsciously) fool yourself into thinking that most heads that *appear* to be similiar to yours will look, behave and respond the same way yours does. The problem with this (subconscious) conclusion is that you really only have experience with 1 head of hair only a daily basis...and that's your own. You have NO idea how someone else's hair behaves, _really _looks, responds to product, etc. because IT'S. NOT. YOUR. HAIR.

It's discussions like this one that remind me of how lucky I am to have 3 heads of hair other than my own to do on a regular basis  My 3 DDs & I all have type 4 hair, and all four heads are VASTLY different, to the point where we each have our own unique regimens, products and techniques. If a mdwedzi, or a mook, or an elle came to live in my home, we'd then be 5 different heads of type 4 hair all behaving in very unique ways.

I actually think that hair typing _can _be helpful, but like everything else in life, it can't be taken too seriously. And some of ya'll take 'ish _way _too seriously


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Let me try to interject some more reason into this conversation.
> 
> I understand why her hair may confuse people. Hell, it probably confuses her just as much as it confuses us lol.
> 
> ...



I think it is hilarious that some people are questioning her 4-ness becuase of her length. I swear its like if your hair gets past your ears there has to be some sort of non black (* insert sarcasm here*) to contribute it to. Its obvious to me she isnt in the 3s and I think some people just might be jealous that her hair can do things cant. Whether it be from lack of skills, lack of hair or intentional mistyping of their hair. By saying that she is a 3b I think some 4zs might be trying to waddle their way into 4a or dare I say it 3c territory. People are reaching and are trying discredit her in any way shape or form. Regardless of her previous length when relaxed her hair natural is GORGEOUS and I think some people just cant stand it.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 20, 2011)

Since we're extremely off topic...

GO MAVS!! #TeamDirk :blondboob

( I just found the boobie smiley yesterday so I am obligated to wear it out.)


----------



## Kiki0130 (May 20, 2011)

Ok then...

What is MopTop Maven's hair type?


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> Ok then...
> 
> What is MopTop Maven's hair type?



Blawsome.

Black and AWESOME.


----------



## bride91501 (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I think it is hilarious that some people are questioning her 4-ness becuase of her length. I swear its like if your hair gets past your ears there has to be some sort of non black (* insert sarcasm here*) to contribute it to. Its obvious to me she isnt in the 3s and I think some people just might be jealous that her hair can do things cant. Whether it be from lack of skills, lack of hair or intentional mistyping of their hair. By saying that she is a 3b I think some 4zs might be trying to waddle their way into 4a or dare I say it 3c territory. People are reaching and are trying discredit her in any way shape or form. Regardless of her previous length when relaxed her hair natural is GORGEOUS and I think some people just cant stand it.


 
Agreed.

With this in mind, for <<<ALL THE HATERS>>> let me make my proclomation NOW:

@bride91501 is on a *GROWING MISSION*. ya heard me?? 

And when this nappy-headed 4b sister gets to WL-status, I dare one-a-yas to try that "she really a 3c/3b/1z" mess with me. Cuz I'm coming for ya


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> Ok then...
> 
> What is MopTop Maven's hair type?



She's sort of an anomaly, too, but she definitely DOES have shrinkage, so I'm sure that will put some people to rest.
But IA... her hair is def blawsome.


----------



## Kiki0130 (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> Blawsome.
> 
> Black and AWESOME.





davisbr88 said:


> She's sort of an anomaly, too, but she definitely DOES have shrinkage, so I'm sure that will put some people to rest.
> But IA... her hair is def blawsome.




There ya go.

Her hair behaves like Chime's, IMO.

This is one of the reasons that I believe people who are 
struggling with their healthy hair growth journey (relaxed
or natural) need to find a hair twin -- one whose hair
*behaves* similarly to their own.

Hair typing is so misunderstood that it has almost no
bearing on how to care for hair.

Level of dryness, resiliency, hair strand size, porosity...
these are mainly what I look at in determining my 'type'
in comparison to others.  One of the white mom's at my
son's school has hair that behaves similarly to mine.  She
noticed it and asked me about my hair.

She's doing awesome twistouts now using S-Curl No Drip
and HE LTR


----------



## AmyRose92 (May 20, 2011)

This thread has my had spinning in circles! Her hair is the reason why I don't believe in hair typing. How do we even know if there's a limit to hair variation if there's seems to be a practically limitless variety of type 4. Honestly, those saying that there's a limit to variations has apparently seen *every *head of the type 4 variety of hair *in the world*. Look at LongHairDontCareLLC. She has "fuzzy waves" and a month after her BC, she just threw her hands up over the whole hair typing business.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FAu8C4U4cA&feature=channel_video_title

We might as well start labeling skin color (bronze, coco, coffee, coffee with milk, etc.) 'cause it sounds like hair typing is like the SOLE determinant of how hair should act when there are *so *many other factors as work as other members have noted time and time again in previous posts.

It seems to me that all hair typing has done is to perpetuate this superiority/inferiority complex about hair types, as in the higher you are on the list, the better/the easier your hair is or the more potential it has. It may sound a bit radical but I think hair typing should be banned in general because it just doesn't work. Chime and are BOTH type 4s but does that mean my hair will behave the same way or even in a similar way? I think not.


----------



## Embyra (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Also, I'm confused as to why it's like she has mutant hair? Earlier in the thread I was told that I seem to have tight curls, ie in the 4 category no? I don't think (correct me if I am wrong b/c I rarely compare my hair to others) my wng doesn't look much different than Chime's except hers is MUCH longer than mine (one day!!!) -
> 
> I'm so confused at the disconnect?



@EllePixiemy understanding was 4 was kinky no ''obvious'' big curl i think of your hair as lush dense curly not kinky and your curls look bigger to ME than so called 4a penspring and look straw/pencil size which i read is what 3c is?........

......oh yeah please dont come for me i dont want a tongue lashing im scared jk

i prefer lorraine massey curl typing anyway 

now i see she blow-dries her hair before some of her twistout i can see why there is a confusion as i did not know she used heat at all


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Embyra said:


> @EllePixiemy understanding was 4 was kinky no ''obvious'' big curl i think of your hair as lush dense curly not kinky and your curls look bigger to ME than so called 4a penspring and look straw/pencil size which i read is what 3c is?........
> 
> ......oh yeah please dont come for me i dont want a tongue lashing im scared jk
> 
> ...



Embyra you will get no tongue lashing from me! I'm just saying this is proving my point - earlier in the thread, Bella, who is one of the ladies questioning Chime, told me that I have tight curls and asked about twist outs - I assumed she was putting me in the type 4 group because she was asking for advice on how to do her type 4 hair. People have told me that my hair is 3c, 3c/4a, and 4a...oh, and nappy. So I've pretty much given up, because knowing my hair type has not been helpful to my HHJ. I agree with you, I like the Lorraine Massey system as well - using her system I can clearly see that my hair is made up of fractal and corkscrew curls because it's more about the shape of the curl rather than the curl diameter.

I just don't understand why people are in here questioning someone's head of hair with some faulty arse logic to explain their naps...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Boy has this place changed. Who said the hair typing system everyone is going by is the end all of hair typing. I am no guru but I can only imagine there is a dry 4a, silky 4a, coarse 4a, 4a loose coil, 4a with tighter coil etc (for argument sake) Nevertheless her hair is beautiful and if she says its type 4 its is.




daummm, a dry 4a


----------



## Embyra (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> @Embyra you will get no tongue lashing from me! I'm just saying this is proving my point - earlier in the thread, Bella, who is one of the ladies questioning Chime, told me that I have tight curls and asked about twist outs - I assumed she was putting me in the type 4 group because she was asking for advice on how to do her type 4 hair. People have told me that my hair is 3c, 3c/4a, and 4a...oh, and nappy. So I've pretty much given up, because knowing my hair type has not been helpful to my HHJ. I agree with you, I like the Lorraine Massey system as well - using her system I can clearly see that my hair is made up of fractal and corkscrew curls because it's more about the shape of the curl rather than the curl diameter.





aaahhhhh i see i see just went back and saw the statement about you having tight curls the red wine last night must have blurred my vision

yeah im corkscrew and fractal as well i actually see more helpful tips and what not with her curl guide that helped me rather than andre which left me dazed and confused lool so um yah i officially leave 1-4 andre typing here lool


----------



## theAlist (May 20, 2011)

MoptopMaven doesn't "type" her hair.



> One of the main reasons I despise hair typing is because I feel in certain ways it contributes to the growing disconnect amongst African American women.



I agree with her.  She does say that her hair is very textured without curls.  She wears her hair in twist outs or braidouts all of the time, similar to Chime.  The big difference here is Moptop uses heat pretty often I think she could be considered 'heat trained'


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

likewtr4chklit said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone were to tex-lax then get on youtube and swear they are 100% chemical free type 4bcz.... *ponders*
> 
> I would do it just to see the uproar...I would be famous!!!


 bet i know what you're thinking


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Embyra said:


> aaahhhhh i see i see just went back and saw the statement about you having tight curls the red wine last night must have blurred my vision
> 
> yeah im corkscrew and fractal as well i actually see more helpful tips and what not with her curl guide that helped me rather than andre which left me dazed and confused lool so um yah i officially leave 1-4 andre typing here lool



Yep yep!  Agree completely. That shiz doesn't make any dang sense...and that is CLEARLY DISPLAYED in this thread!


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 20, 2011)

Moptopmaven is heat damaged IMO. I think she even made a thread and said that there was a possibility that she was. She doesn't use heat now though. Just mainly twistouts. But she straightened with a straightening comb I believe monthly or bi weekly. Then repeated the process. I remember because I saw it on her fotki.


----------



## Rei (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I think it is hilarious that some people are questioning her 4-ness becuase of her length. I swear its like if your hair gets past your ears there has to be some sort of non black (* insert sarcasm here*) to contribute it to. Its obvious to me she isnt in the 3s and I think some people just might be jealous that her hair can do things cant. Whether it be from lack of skills, lack of hair or intentional mistyping of their hair. By saying that she is a 3b I think some 4zs might be trying to waddle their way into 4a or dare I say it 3c territory. People are reaching and are trying discredit her in any way shape or form. Regardless of her previous length when relaxed her hair natural is GORGEOUS and I think some people just cant stand it.



I don't think anyone is questioning her 4ness because of length, everyone knows type 4 hair can grow long.  its just the way it acts and the (seeming) lack of significant shrinkage.


Also can I ask why suddenly being a type 3 is an insult?  I mean, whether she is 3 or 4, its still kinky and not as easy to manage as say, a type 1. isn't that what this board is about?

damn people act like being called a type 3 is a death sentence 

my issue with her is her seeming lack of significant shrinkage. Considering that is the reason why a lot of  people heat train (to reduce shrinkage), it just seems kind of funny to me that she is telling others how to help a problem that she likely does not have (or at least have as bad). She can be a type 6 for all it matters to me.

Everyone is going to do them in the end, this video is not law, just her opinion (which I disagree with). Hair is dead and just decoration, like mwedzi said earlier, its ok to play with it. everything is damage. (yes theres all sorts of societal pressures behind it etc etc, but if the person knows all of this and is not ignorant about it, I don't think it is a huge deal.)


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 20, 2011)

Wow...this thread, like I said, I stick by whatever I said, I don't go back and negate my prior opinion; never have never will. The great thing about free speech (you know, the first amendment) is that I can say what I want, when I want, where I want and if my feeling is that she's giving "false hope" (because I believe I'm the one who said, you can call me out, I have no fear of a nameless avatar on a website) then those are my feelings, you don't have to share them or even agree with them. Would I like all of us to be civil about it? Sure, but I know we can't be. Now, if you feel like giving me the side eye...side eye until you pupils get stuck in your ears, if that's how you feel. I still love her hair, like I love everybody's hair who is healthy. I just don't ever comment on these kind of threads because it turns into 12 pages of "girl, side eye" or "girl WTF?!?!?!?" and it's too much for me...you lovely ladies have a lovely weekend.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Rei said:


> I don't think anyone is questioning her 4ness because of length, everyone knows type 4 hair can grow long.  its just the way it acts and the (seeming) lack of significant shrinkage.
> 
> 
> Also can I ask why suddenly being a type 3 is an insult?  I mean, whether she is 3 or 4, its still kinky and not as easy to manage as say, a type 1. isn't that what this board is about?
> ...


There is nothing wrong with being type 3 or called a type 3 (I kind of can't stand it when people draw this conclusion). I think that people are more annoyed at the comments along the lines of -

"Well my hair doesn't do that so hers can't be a type 4"
"It would be more impressive if she grew out a type 4 twa to her current length"
"She's giving people false hope"


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

Rei said:


> I don't think anyone is questioning her 4ness because of length, everyone knows type 4 hair can grow long.  its just the way it acts and the (seeming) lack of significant shrinkage.
> 
> 
> Also can I ask why suddenly being a type 3 is an insult?  I mean, whether she is 3 or 4, its still kinky and not as easy to manage as say, a type 1. isn't that what this board is about?
> ...



Cuz there are some people that assume that if one has 3 hair that they are not "really" black. Folks will come up in a thread and revoke a sistahs black card becuase she just happened to have a looser texture and both parents are black.

Lets not pretend that people on LHCF dont have issues with race. You can look at all the threads in the OT and ET section to see that. Whether it be soul burning over Lil Romeo (lil soldiers need love too) or that "Biracial thread". You've got people getting up in arms over biracials claiming or not claiming black and that inevitably spills over into hair typing.

There is nothing wrong with 3 hair and there is nothing wrong with 4 hair. What matters is what you do to it, how you treat it and how you view it. If a person thinks that 3 hair is a death sentence then dare I say that person is the person with the problem.


----------



## Embyra (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Yep yep!  Agree completely. That shiz doesn't make any dang sense...and that is CLEARLY DISPLAYED in this thread!




mmmhmm i never seen so many varying responses on what SHOULD be quite simple .....in the cg handbook i immediately was able to see my curl type from her descriptions yet andre system been around a while now and there still is no conclusive agreement from the masses on what 4 ''is''


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 20, 2011)

Trini_Chutney was here 20 May 2011 1921 GMT +2



Carry on.


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

I genuinely think some naturals are mad with what grew out of their scalp, and then when they see others with what they perceive as a "better texture"/head of hair their soul burns.

This thread is proof of that. Ya got people trying to find a way for her hair to be wrong in some sort of way, Like it just cant be that maybe YOU are in the wrong.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I genuinely think some naturals are mad with what grew out of their scalp, and then when they see others with what they perceive as a "better texture"/head of hair their soul burns.
> 
> This thread is proof of that. Ya got people trying to find a way for her hair to be wrong in some sort of way, Like it just cant be that maybe YOU are in the wrong.



'Cuse me, I need to cut some steps.



 GIFSoup


----------



## Triniwegian (May 20, 2011)

This thread is a hot reeking pile of ****. I think a lot of people are to confined by the hair typing system, which is not the least bit accurate. It might work for a lot of us, but then you have outliers like Chime who's hair does not fit in either the 2, 3 or 4 category. 
Time after time this forum proves its inability to let a person self-identify, whether it's race, ethnicity, size, economic status, or in this case hair type.
If the girl says she is a type 4  then let her be a type 4. She knows her hair better than anyone in this forum and though her delivery might not be the most diplomatic, she seems to know what she is talking about, especially when it comes to her own hair.

Sometimes I believe it is easier for women to downplay others accomplishments by making excuses, rather than to acknowledge that someone actually managed to reach a goal. Just because you can't do it, doesn't mean that others can't.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> 'Cuse me, I need to cut some steps.
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



Oh snaps..you just brought Brother Franklin into the thread.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (May 20, 2011)

I see a lot of assumptions, innuendos, and projection in this thread.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

> 'Cuse me, I need to cut some steps.
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



i will never get over this video-- ever


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I genuinely think some naturals are mad with what grew out of their scalp, and then when they see others with what they perceive as a "better texture"/head of hair their soul burns.
> 
> This thread is proof of that. Ya got people trying to find a way for her hair to be wrong in some sort of way, Like it just cant be that maybe YOU are in the wrong.


 
natura87
I agree with you 100%

people in here real mad because her 4a/b is not the same as theirs and she has minimal shrinkage.

she figured out her hair, so instead of attacking chime people should figure out their own strands 

I guarantee if they did they wouldnt be as mad.


----------



## NicWhite (May 20, 2011)

I agree with Chime. The use of heat on one's hair is damaging.  It really does not matter what we think her hair type is.  

I have been on hair boards of all races and they all say the same thing; if you want the least amount of damage to your hair and you want to see your hair's best potential, put the curling iron, flat iron, blow dryer down.


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> natura87
> I agree with you 100%
> 
> people in here real mad because her 4a/b is not the same as theirs and she has minimal shrinkage.
> ...



People will find reasons to be mad. 

If people would be honest with their hair,accept it for what it is and stop pretending that they are a type they are not the world would be a better place. I for one am tired of seeing 3s trying to slide into the 4s and 4z's trying to convince others that they are 3cs. Aint no gel or wet twistout in the world that can do that.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> . Aint no gel or wet twistout in the world that can do that.


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I genuinely think some naturals are mad with what grew out of their scalp, and then when they see others with what they perceive as a "better texture"/head of hair their soul burns.
> 
> This thread is proof of that. Ya got people trying to find a way for her hair to be wrong in some sort of way, Like it just cant be that maybe YOU are in the wrong.




 GIFSoup


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> 'Cuse me, I need to cut some steps.
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


 
EllePixie
Im going to cut a rug with you, you been preaching logic all throughout this thread and people aint tryna hear it



 GIFSoup


----------



## CrownCola (May 20, 2011)

Funny read.  
Love how these threads go left so predictably.

About the video:
Popular YouTube feels like "sweeps week" or some "ratings race", lately.
Controversy gets hits.
They never should've started paying these folks. lol

She herself said (previous vid) that back when her hair was pressed regularly it was long and healthy.  Breakage set in after chemicals & too frequently using heat.

After watching it though, I think it may have opened the eyes of those who watch the long-haired exceptions to the rule teaching how constant heat usage @ temps of 400°+ is a "good thing". 

I lol'd hard when she said "Heat training is not real..."

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## keenyme (May 20, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Wow...this thread, like I said, I stick by whatever I said, I don't go back and negate my prior opinion; never have never will. The great thing about free speech (you know, the first amendment) is that I can say what I want, when I want, where I want and if my feeling is that she's giving "false hope" (because I believe I'm the one who said, you can call me out, I have no fear of a nameless avatar on a website) then those are my feelings, you don't have to share them or even agree with them. Would I like all of us to be civil about it? Sure, but I know we can't be. Now, if you feel like giving me the side eye...side eye until you pupils get stuck in your ears, if that's how you feel. I still love her hair, like I love everybody's hair who is healthy. I just don't ever comment on these kind of threads because it turns into 12 pages of "girl, side eye" or "girl WTF?!?!?!?" and it's too much for me...you lovely ladies have a lovely weekend.


i'd still like to know what this "false hope" is all about... if we all claim to know that type 4 hair can grow, how is a type 3 calling themselves a 4 giving false hope? what difference does it make?

3s get shrinkage, just like 4s do, so i don't see how she's be giving false hope in that regard either.

you can believe what you want, and i can believe that your belief is rooted in ignorance, since i havent seen any valid explanation for it...

ETA: and it's nice that you aint neva scared and all, but i didnt "call you out" b/c your post was quite a few pages back by the time i made my post. i have a good memory, but it's not good enough to attach everything that was said to the exact person that posted. and it will never be serious enough for me to go combing through a thread looking for one post just so i can address it...

on top of that... you werent the only person to say that false hope mess...


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

CrownCola said:


> Funny read.
> Love how these threads go left so predictably.
> 
> About the video:
> ...



It wasnt my intent for it to go this way.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> EllePixie
> Im going to cut a rug with you, you been preaching logic all throughout this thread and people aint tryna hear it
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!! Yes - Kid and Play!

It's cool...dey don't hear me doe...I'm just imagining people looking at Chime's hair with that sourpuss look on their face and their arms crossed like a pouting five year old - "But my hair doesn't do that!!! It's not fair!!! She's black!" And I am... 







And let me note...the ONLY way she could give people false hope is if they are expecting their hair to look like hers, which would be stupid and their fault in the first place...


----------



## bride91501 (May 20, 2011)

Well, I for one am so grateful I found this crazy placed called LHCF.  I have gained so much confidence about my 4b kinks & naps, & such an appreciation for all black hair in general- from 2a-4z.

In my 4 year old's class earlier this week, her teacher asked her group to name one thing they liked about a friend, and one thing they liked about themselves.  Well Sophia, having the hair-obsessed mom that she does  said that "Emily has pretty, silky hair", & "Sophia has pretty, kinky hair".  

Only LHCF could make a little black girl say something so beautiful  

As irritating and annoying and frustrating as this conversation has been at times, I hope it's moved us forward.  Even if just a little.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 20, 2011)

da hayell going on in here??


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> da hayell going on in here??



A whole lotta nuthin. 

People are getting their underoos in a bunch becuase someone has awesome hair...so something must be wrong.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> da hayell going on in here??



A whole lotta Friday!


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> A whole lotta Friday!



http://youtu.be/CD2LRROpph0


----------



## Rocky91 (May 20, 2011)

also, why were pics taken from her fotki and posted in here?? 
am i acting brand new or something, cause that don't seem right to me....


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> http://youtu.be/CD2LRROpph0



 That's my jam!


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> *I'm just imagining people looking at Chime's hair with that sourpuss look on their face and their arms crossed like a pouting five year old - "But my hair doesn't do that!!! It's not fair!!! She's black!" And I am...*


they start off all happy, then hear her claim 4a/b...



 GIFSoup

start walking away from the PC arms crossed all mad 



 GIFSoup


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> also, why were pics taken from her fotki and posted in here??
> am i acting brand new or something, cause that don't seem right to me....



Actually I don't think it's an issue because people on here aren't profiting off her pictures, or causing her to lose money b/c she doesn't make $ off Fotki. Her Fotki is public, this is a public site.


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Wow...this thread, like I said, I stick by whatever I said, I don't go back and negate my prior opinion; never have never will. T*he great thing about free speech (you know, the first amendment) is that I can say what I want, when I want, where I want *and if my feeling is that she's giving "false hope" (because I believe I'm the one who said, you can call me out, I have no fear of a nameless avatar on a website) then those are my feelings, you don't have to share them or even agree with them. Would I like all of us to be civil about it? Sure, but I know we can't be. Now, if you feel like giving me the side eye...side eye until you pupils get stuck in your ears, if that's how you feel. I still love her hair, like I love everybody's hair who is healthy. I just don't ever comment on these kind of threads because it turns into 12 pages of "girl, side eye" or "girl WTF?!?!?!?" and it's too much for me...you lovely ladies have a lovely weekend.



I'm late but....what do your 1st Amendment rights have to do with anything? This is a hair forum. Its not that serious.


----------



## French Rouge (May 20, 2011)

On both sides of the debate, folks go way to hard about hair typing.


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

Didn't you know lhcf is like the Senate or debate club!



natura87 said:


> I'm late but....what do your 1st Amendment rights have to do with anything? This is a hair forum. Its not that serious.


----------



## Embyra (May 20, 2011)

yaaaassss the gifs are out


----------



## Rocky91 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Actually I don't think it's an issue because people on here aren't profiting off her pictures, or causing her to lose money b/c she doesn't make $ off Fotki. Her Fotki is public, this is a public site.



gotcha.
can't wait for the day when my hair gets long and i suddenly become type 2b and my pitchas is used in hair typing international convention debates to settle matters of extreme curl pattern importance.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

CrownCola said:


> *About the video:
> Popular YouTube feels like "sweeps week" or some "ratings race", lately.
> Controversy gets hits.*



So true. She may be trying to get the natural nazis on her side since I'm pretty sure (based on this thread) that they've also been stammering about something not being "quite right" about her hair. Post a vid downgrading heat and they probably came a-flocking.
And I also agree with the person who said that it seems pretty weird that she would downgrade heat training, when she doesn't have the shrinkage problem that many people have that do, in fact, heat train (which was their motivation to begin with).


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> also, why were pics taken from her fotki and posted in here??
> am i acting brand new or something, cause that don't seem right to me....


girl with all the gif's cut out of folks personal videos...passed around from site to site to site.

i will say that one of bonnet girl walking to the door in her drawz was a little scary ... maybe a bit much....but  priceless


----------



## keenyme (May 20, 2011)

let me stop.


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> So true. She may be trying to get the natural nazis on her side since I'm pretty sure (based on this thread) that they've also been stammering about something not being "quite right" about her hair. Post a vid downgrading heat and they probably came a-flocking.
> And I also agree with the person who said that it seems pretty weird that she would downgrade heat training, when she doesn't have t*he shrinkage problem* that many people have that do, in fact, heat train (which was their motivation to begin with).



Why does shrinkage have to be a problem in regards to hair....?

That alone says alot about how people perceive their hair.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> girl with all the gif's cut out of folks personal videos...passed around from site to site to site.
> 
> i will say that one of bonnet girl walking to the door in her drawz was a little scary ... maybe a bit much.... priceless tho



bonnet girl is absolutely precious. 
I adore and cherish her presence on Youtube.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> Why does shrinkage have to be a problem in regards to hair....?
> 
> That alone says alot about how people perceive their hair.



Most people that I know who heat train do it because the shrinkage causes knots and tangles and they retain much better when their hair is kept straight. Excuse the word "problem." But for some people it is a "problem" when trying to get to longer lengths. I don't think that's so subjective, though. When I and many others I know don't keep the hair stretched, we get all kinds of SSKs and tangles that eventually split and have to be cut off. It's just how a lot of coily hair is. Some people choose to avoid it with heat as their method of stretching (ie heat training - which was the point of this thread).


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

This is turning into a soap opera that's about to be canceled. Maybe Chime's hair is a form of Asian (true Bonnet fans know what I mean)


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> This is turning into a soap opera that's about to be canceled. Maybe Chime's hair is a form of Asian (true Bonnet fans know what I mean)



Omg... 
Girl, don't forget she was trying to claim black Hispanic in those FB pictures, too. Chime must be black Hispasian.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> Why does shrinkage have to be a problem in regards to hair....?
> 
> That alone says alot about how people perceive their hair.



I was about to say the same thing...I was confused at that being a variable as to whether she can be against heat training or not...that would be like if someone with big boobs said they were against breast implants.


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Most people that I know who heat train do it because the shrinkage causes knots and tangles and they retain much better when their hair is kept straight. Excuse the word "problem." But for some people it is a "problem" when trying to get to longer lengths. I don't think that's so subjective, though. When I and many others I know don't keep the hair stretched, we get all kinds of SSKs and tangles that eventually split and have to be cut off. It's just how a lot of coily hair is. Some people choose to avoid it with heat as their method of stretching (ie heat training - which was the point of this thread).




I do not see my shrinkage as a problem. I embrace the hell out of it. My hair is growing just fine. I think people just might need to say that they want to show their length instead of saying "shrinkage problem" becuase to me that implies that there is something wrong with they way their hair grows naturally, as if it isnt good enough.


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

stop it.. I'm rolling on the floor! 
Bonnet girl deserves her own reality show!!



davisbr88 said:


> Omg...
> Girl, don't forget she was trying to claim black Hispanic in those FB pictures, too. Chime must be black Hispasian.


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I was about to say the same thing...I was confused at that being a variable as to whether she can be against heat training or not...that would be like if someone with big boobs said they were against breast implants.



Well if the breasts are all natural I dont see the problem.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

Lmao EllePixie!
I didn't think of it that way. 
True.
I guess I was just thinking that if you've never had to worry too much about shrinkage, why do you care if someone else uses heat to minimize theirs?
I guess I'm just of the school of thought that I honestly just do what I do and let people do them. I don't see the need to make an entire vid disagreeing on something unless you're trying to get views.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> Well if the breasts are all natural I dont see the problem.



Right, that's what I'm saying. Just because Chime doesn't have the "issue" that drives some people to heat "train" doesn't mean she can't say she is against it. ALTHOUGH...it is interesting that she said her hair was healthy when pressed and now she is against it. But when she was talking about her natural journey it's clear that her hair texture is now more than just hair to her, so it makes sense that her mindset would change.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I do not see my shrinkage as a problem. I embrace the hell out of it. My hair is growing just fine. I think people just might need to say that they want to show their length instead of saying "shrinkage problem" becuase to me that implies that there is something wrong with they way their hair grows naturally, as if it isnt good enough.



Okay, but that's your thought. Many people do see it as a problem because it hinders retention. Not everyone that heat trains does it to show length or wear hair straight - some do it as a way to keep the hair stretched, like blow-drying every month before braiding up. Many people just heat train with a blow-dryer. But I'm not an expert. I'm sure brittanynic16 knows better than I, but I do know that not everyone does it to wear their hair straight. There are many reasons, and the root of a lot of those reasons are the knots that tend to come with shrinkage.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Lmao EllePixie!
> I didn't think of it that way.
> True.
> I guess I was just thinking that if you've never had to worry too much about shrinkage, why do you care if someone else uses heat to minimize theirs?
> I guess I'm just of the school of thought that I honestly just do what I do and let people do them. I don't see the need to make an entire vid disagreeing on something unless you're trying to get views.



I thought that she was answering a question - like transitioners/newbies were emailing her asking if heat training their hair is a good option? Girl, I dunno why she made the video, lol!


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I do not see my shrinkage as a problem. I embrace the hell out of it. My hair is growing just fine. I think people just might need to say that they want to show their length instead of saying "shrinkage problem" becuase to me that implies that there is something wrong with they way their hair grows naturally, as if it isnt good enough.




I'm going to be on the other side and say that while I do like to show length, shrinkage is the debil on my hair. My hair loves to tangle and allowing my hair to shrink how it wants encourages that.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Omg...
> Girl, don't forget she was trying to claim black Hispanic in those FB pictures, too. Chime must be black Hispasian.



Wait did y'all see her latest video??


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Lmao EllePixie!
> I didn't think of it that way.
> True.
> I guess I was just thinking that if you've never had to worry too much about shrinkage, why do you care if someone else uses heat to minimize theirs?
> I guess I'm just of the school of thought that I honestly just do what I do and let people do them. I don't see the need to make an entire vid disagreeing on something unless you're trying to get views.



I am all for people doing whatever they feel neccessary for their hair if it suits them. Its not my hair so I dont have to deal with it at the end of the day, however I do not "condone" viewing inherent attributes of my hair or body in general as a problem. I am black, therefore odds are my hair is going to shrink, it just comes with the territory. I have a dense kinky coily forest on my head. The only way I can show length is if I stretch it. 

Maybe she does want views. Maybe someone asked for her opinion.


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Right, that's what I'm saying. Just because Chime doesn't have the "issue" that drives some people to heat "train" doesn't mean she can't say she is against it. ALTHOUGH...it is interesting that she said her hair was healthy when pressed and now she is against it. But when she was talking about her natural journey it's clear that her hair texture is now more than just hair to her, so it makes sense that her mindset would change.




She can be against it as it applies to her, her shrinkage may not be as much as mine but who am I to say that she cant have an opinion becuase our rates of shrinkage differ.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I am all for people doing whatever they feel neccessary for their hair if it suits them. Its not my hair so I dont have to deal with it at the end of the day, however I do not "condone" viewing inherent attributes of my hair or body in general as a problem. I am black, therefore odds are my hair is going to shrink, it just comes with the territory. I have a dense kinky coily forest on my head. The only way I can show length is if I stretch it.
> 
> Maybe she does want views. Maybe someone asked for her opinion.



I'm really not trying to get all political about it. 
Curly hair in general - black or white - shrinks and for many people, especially with tighter-curled hair, shrinkage leads to knots and tangles and can eventually lead to setbacks. So in their cases, that is a problem when you are trying to grow your hair. If you have to keep hacking at it, it becomes a problem.
I said to excuse it and maybe it wasn't the best word, but it is what it is.
I choose to keep my hair stretched in braids or twists to overcome those knots because I can get them really badly, especially with fine strands - some choose to use heat to do it.
To each her own.
It may not have been PC but plenty of people consider the knots as a result of shrinkage a problem, especially if it's hindering their retention.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

I guess to me, it just feels like a white person saying there is no need for anti-discriminatory policies. You're not black and have never experienced any of the discrimination that may accompany being black, so who are you to say that it shouldn't be used?
It's a pretty extreme example, but that's how I was looking at it. Basically someone dogging what someone else does/feels they need to do to help themselves overcome obstacles to reach their goals, when you yourself do not even have that obstacle.
(Btw, I'm not saying I do or do not support affirmative action/policies - that's just the best example I could come up with).
But you're right, her hair does shrink some and I can't say she has no right to voice her opinion - I'm just wondering why would you even care enough to make a vid? It totally didn't cross my mind that someone could have just asked her. I don't sub to her so I don't know the protocol with her vids, so I admit I was being unfair.


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

is it a mixed video? because I love those!!



EllePixie said:


> Wait did y'all see her latest video??


----------



## Rei (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> There is nothing wrong with being type 3 or called a type 3 (I kind of can't stand it when people draw this conclusion). I think that people are more annoyed at the comments along the lines of -
> 
> "Well my hair doesn't do that so hers can't be a type 4"
> "It would be more impressive if she grew out a type 4 twa to her current length"
> "She's giving people false hope"



Ok well ...yeah the whole wondering if she's type 4 or not is kind of meh but to me at least, even the hair typing system is flawed. I guess its hard to realize that even with the typing system, there are variations on hair. I'm a 4b with fine strands and medium density, and yet my hair is completely different from another 4b with fine strands and medium density. Maybe it would be easier for people to ignore the typing and just look at how the hair performs in terms of adopting things in the other person's regimen. for example, I used to try and use the same products as mwedzi because we were both 4b before i realized my hair hated vo5 and all things protein. Despite the fact that just by looking, we might be hairtwins (just with mine a heck of a lot shorter) in reality, her strands are coarser and in such, behave differently than mine, although we're the same 'type'. I think this is where the confusion is coming from the false belief that the types are the be all and end all of hair 



natura87 said:


> Cuz there are some people that assume that if one has 3 hair that they are not "really" black. Folks will come up in a thread and revoke a sistahs black card becuase she just happened to have a looser texture and both parents are black.
> 
> Lets not pretend that people on LHCF dont have issues with race. You can look at all the threads in the OT and ET section to see that. Whether it be soul burning over Lil Romeo (lil soldiers need love too) or that "Biracial thread". You've got people getting up in arms over biracials claiming or not claiming black and that inevitably spills over into hair typing.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with 3 hair and there is nothing wrong with 4 hair. What matters is what you do to it, how you treat it and how you view it. If a person thinks that 3 hair is a death sentence then dare I say that person is the person with the problem.



true enough. 



Conterria said:


> *This thread is a hot reeking pile of *****. I think a lot of people are to confined by the hair typing system, which is not the least bit accurate. It might work for a lot of us, but then you have outliers like Chime who's hair does not fit in either the 2, 3 or 4 category.
> Time after time this forum proves its inability to let a person self-identify, whether it's race, ethnicity, size, economic status, or in this case hair type.
> If the girl says she is a type 4  then let her be a type 4. She knows her hair better than anyone in this forum and though her delivery might not be the most diplomatic, she seems to know what she is talking about, especially when it comes to her own hair.
> 
> ...



 @ the bolded. but yeah the second quoted is true, completely true. It kind of goes both ways though. For someone who is heat trained and who has reached their goals through that method its sort of :/ to hear 'hey naturals you can't do this your hair is damaged and messed up, you're doing it wrong' their goals might not be her goals and vice versa. It is her opinion and she's free to have it, but others are free to sort of...think what they think about her as well, yanno?

People are both jealous and they want to hear about other naturals who struggled with their hair as well. Just like on the board, if you notice the threads about 'who has long hair now who has never had long hair before' are abundant, mostly because people want to listen to those who have been through those struggles and through their regimen (and not genetics, and this counts for blacks as well). Sometimes its just hard to be on a HHJ for years and wonder at your hair that is growing 2cms a month LOL. I guess what I'm trying to say is that people should just learn what their own hair does rather than look to others and try and figure out 'well how can my hair look exactly like that'. if you know what i'm trying to get at 



EllePixie said:


> I was about to say the same thing...I was confused at that being a variable as to whether she can be against heat training or not...that would be like if someone with big boobs said they were against breast implants.



The shrinkage was a variable becuase if you have less shrinkage, your hair does not curl up back against itself as much and by proxy, you'll have hair that is easier to detangle and less likely to catch itself up in snags and little pixie knots (let me put a disclaimer here that i'm not saying that nobody but type fos get pixie knots ) 
She can be against heat training its fine, i'm just sort of saying reasons why some people might not really want to hear her opinion on it. It would be exactly like if someone with big boobs said they were against breast implants or if a small chested chick said getting a breast reduction is wrong (although these metaphors are also flawed because she does have kinky hair. I guess more like if a 44D said that getting a breast reduction is wrong to a girl who is a 44F. what she's saying has merit and she has experience on this but the 44F girl probably isn't trying to really hear it.)

davisbr88 you and me are --><-- here

...and now this thread is about tittys


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Wait did y'all see her latest video??



No! I didn't know she made one. Oh lawd hammercy....


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> No! I didn't know she made one. Oh lawd hammercy....


Can someone post it? I can't remember her username


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I guess to me, it just feels like a white person saying there is no need for anti-discriminatory policies. You're not black and have never experienced any of the discrimination that may accompany being black, so who are you to say that it shouldn't be used?
> It's a pretty extreme example, but that's how I was looking at it. Basically someone dogging what someone else does/feels they need to do to help themselves overcome obstacles to reach their goals, when you yourself do not even have that obstacle.
> (Btw, I'm not saying I do or do not support affirmative action/policies - that's just the best example I could come up with).
> But you're right, her hair does shrink some and I can't say she has no right to voice her opinion - I'm just wondering why would you even care enough to make a vid? It totally didn't cross my mind that someone could have just asked her. I don't sub to her so I don't know the protocol with her vids, so I admit I was being unfair.



I definitely see what you are saying, although I don't agree with the AA metaphor, as that involves many more people than the targeted social group and is much more complex. Heat training only affects one person - the person doing it. A good comparison would be like...a person with curlier hair saying they are against relaxers, and then kinky-haired people with relaxers get up in arms because they're like, "You don't get to have a say, you don't need a relaxer anyway..."

I agree that her tone was a bit strong, but hey, if that's the video she wants to make, I can't be mad, ya know? I made a video about how I can't stand hair typing, and you could say the same thing about that video...but I made it because people kept asking me my hair type - I wasn't just trying to be a jerk on YT. Well, not that time.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Can someone post it? I can't remember her username



Don't say I didn't warn you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1osVzlRTKU


----------



## geejay (May 20, 2011)

Rei said:


> ...and now this thread is about tittys



WIN!


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1osVzlRTKU


I died after the first 5 seconds. WTH is up with them shells 

ETA: Love her self esteem though. Werk it!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Can someone post it? I can't remember her username



Girl I don't either. Maybe Elle does?



EllePixie said:


> I definitely see what you are saying, although I don't agree with the AA metaphor, as that involves many more people than the targeted social group and is much more complex. Heat training only affects one person - the person doing it. A good comparison would be like...a person with curlier hair saying they are against relaxers, and then kinky-haired people with relaxers get up in arms because they're like, "You don't get to have a say, you don't need a relaxer anyway..."
> 
> I agree that her tone was a bit strong, but hey, if that's the video she wants to make, I can't be mad, ya know? I made a video about how I can't stand hair typing, and you could say the same thing about that video...but I made it because people kept asking me my hair type - I wasn't just trying to be a jerk on YT. Well, not that time.



Yeah, I admit I was being a bit unfair. I can't tell someone not to have/voice their opinion - I guess I'm just more nonchalant about things. If it doesn't directly affect me, why do I really care?
Using your previous example about the boobs and implants: I have big boobs and I honestly just do not care enough to make an entire video dogging implants. Not saying that I don't care at all about things that don't affect me, because I definitely do, but not usually enough to make a video about it. Especially if I had been using the method my own self. Like if I wore padded push-up bras for years and then all of a sudden stopped and felt the need to dog implants. Huh? 
But like I said, I don't sub to her or watch many of her videos and I will always admit when I am wrong. I didn't watch her hair journey vid or anything so obviously this means a lot to her - and I guess enough to make a video. I just didn't think it was that serious. Especially when there are other ladies on YT that heat train, showing that it DOES in fact exist (I don't know where she got that from) and have been successful in getting to their length goals.

ETA: And again, I didn't think of the fact that someone could have just asked her. There are so many people on YT that make vids just to get controversy/views so it just seemed weird to me for her to bring it up when it doesn't really affect her, whereas hair type is obviously going to affect almost every natural that posts on YT since that's a very common question.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Rei said:


> *Ok well ...yeah the whole wondering if she's type 4 or not is kind of meh but to me at least, even the hair typing system is flawed. I guess its hard to realize that even with the typing system, there are variations on hair. I'm a 4b with fine strands and medium density, and yet my hair is completely different from another 4b with fine strands and medium density. Maybe it would be easier for people to ignore the typing and just look at how the hair performs in terms of adopting things in the other person's regimen. for example, I used to try and use the same products as mwedzi because we were both 4b before i realized my hair hated vo5 and all things protein. Despite the fact that just by looking, we might be hairtwins (just with mine a heck of a lot shorter) in reality, her strands are coarser and in such, behave differently than mine, although we're the same 'type'. I think this is where the confusion is coming from the false belief that the types are the be all and end all of hair *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st bolded: **Applause**
2nd bolded: Yep, I see what you two are saying...of course not everyone is going to want her opinion. But that's what that good ol' 'x' is for! Not directing this at you or davisbr88 (or anyone for that matter) AT ALL, but I think it's funny when people get upset/throw shade when a YouTuber does a video about something they don't want to hear. Someone else may have wanted to hear it, and even if no one wanted to hear it, it's ultimately THEIR channel, so they can say whatever they want. There are many Ytubers that express views that I do not care for, I just don't watch them. They aren't making the vids for only me.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I died after the first 5 seconds. WTH is up with them shells
> 
> ETA: Love her self esteem though. Werk it!



LMMFAO at you turning this into an instance of "Say Something Nice..."


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

Nappystorm shells are often worn by mixed people to let people know that they are mixed, it's a modern version of the feathers Native American use to wear... can't believe you've never seen this look before 



nappystorm said:


> I died after the first 5 seconds. WTH is up with them shells
> 
> ETA: Love her self esteem though. Werk it!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I died after the first 5 seconds. WTH is up with them shells
> 
> ETA: Love her self esteem though. Werk it!



OMG. LMAO!
"You guys don't totally understand my miiiiiiindset."
Girl bye.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Girl I don't either. Maybe Elle does?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think she was saying that it doesn't exist, lol, I think she was saying that it's not heat training, simply intentional heat damage, which is a valid opinion that many people have on this board.


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

You guys are fun btw ..sorry but I have tears in my eyes of laughing so hard..how did we get from heat training to titties?


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> Nappystorm shells are often worn by mixed people to let people know that they are mixed, it's a modern version of the feathers Native American use to wear... can't believe you've never seen this look before



For 1.5 seconds I thought you were serious and was going to take a walk looking for shell hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie: Girl... I just went through and noticed all them damn typos I made. "Effect" instead of "affect." Omg... almost enough to make me cry... lmao. Changing em now!
But anyway, I see what you're saying. I was confused because I'm like... how does it not exist? If it didn't exist, there would be no term to use for your video, boo boo.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> You guys are fun btw ..sorry but I have tears in my eyes of laughing so hard..how did we get from heat training to titties?



Tittayyyys make the world go round!
*juggy dance*


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 20, 2011)

likewtr4chklit said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone were to tex-lax then get on youtube and swear they are 100% chemical free type 4bcz.... *ponders*
> 
> I would do it just to see the uproar...I would be famous!!!



I know someone that did that on here during the inception of the different hair type threads. We were told if we saw someones hair that did not match what was obvious in the thread to contact in a PM. Weelllll I did and this person was a natural 4ab and I told her her hair looked more 4a and the person said 

"well since I texlaxed I dont know where I fall anymore." I wrote back with "oh I did not know you texlaxed."erplexed I never heard from them again

I was under the impression the hair type threads were for natural non chemically or heat altered.


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> LMMFAO at you turning this into an instance of "Say Something Nice..."


I was being sincere. I would rather see someone with  too much self esteem than not enough.



ladyviper said:


> Nappystorm shells are often worn by mixed people to let people know that they are mixed, it's a modern version of the feathers Native American use to wear... can't believe you've never seen this look before






EllePixie said:


> For 1.5 seconds I thought you were serious and was going to take a walk looking for shell hair.


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1osVzlRTKU


 
lol we are mad cuz she is mixed??? AND we still wouldnt like her is she was full african

She is right! I dont get her mindset AT ALL!


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> EllePixie: Girl... I just went through and noticed all them damn typos I made. "Effect" instead of "affect." Omg... almost enough to make me cry... lmao. Changing em now!
> But anyway, I see what you're saying. I was confused because I'm like... how does it not exist?* If it didn't exist, there would be no term to use for your video, boo boo.*



This thread is pure hilarity to me. I truly hope that no one is at home all salty because of this...


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> lol we are mad cuz she is mixed??? AND we still wouldnt like her is she was full african
> 
> She is right! I dont get her mindset AT ALL!



That's because it takes one to know one and obviously WE aren't ones because nobody damn sure knows anything about her nonsense. So I consider that our greatest accomplishment in this thread.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> This thread is pure hilarity to me. I truly hope that no one is at home all salty because of this...



Psssh... get over yourself and sprinkle some of that on your chicken dinner.
It's NEVER that serious to be stewing in Morton's.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Psssh... get over yourself and sprinkle some of that on your chicken dinner.
> It's NEVER that serious to be stewing in Morton's.



And now...I shall be stealing that...stewing in Morton's...


----------



## CrownCola (May 20, 2011)

From valid points & interesting perspectives, right into breast-ises & bonnet girl.  

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## geejay (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> when there are other ladies on YT that heat train, showing that it DOES in fact exist (I don't know where she got that from) and have been successful in getting to their length goals.



This is the only reason I'm in this thread. How is it ok to call something a myth when there is evidence of it easily available. If she says, "heat training is not something I do to my hair" or "Heat training is not something I recommend to you. Some people have success with it, but here is why I think it's a problem...", then more power to her. But to just say that naturals should not seek to alter their pattern at all and shouldn't be concerned with straight hair...It's WAY too sweeping and authoritarian.

Yeah, yeah, it's her channel and she can talk any way she pleases. But when you publish your video and put it out there, then people get to respond to it with their opinions. And my opinion is that her criticism of "heat training" was flawed since it did not account for the different experiences, hair types and aesthetic aspirations of natural women.

As has been fiercely argued in this thread, our hair comes in a wide variety of textures, curls, kinks, densities, strands, and shrinkage. No two heads are exactly alike and no two regimens are going to be exactly alike. For many, heat training is a no-no. But as demonstrated by the experiences of women who do use heat, it can be a perfectly viable technique for some.

_And for the record, I have NO interest and NO opinion about what type of hair Chime has and my opinion is not based on her appearance, but on what she actually said._


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Psssh... get over yourself and sprinkle some of that on your chicken dinner.
> It's NEVER that serious to be stewing in Morton's.


 


EllePixie said:


> And now...I shall be stealing that...stewing in Morton's...


 
Im so slow!!!!

I had to google Morton's 

I get it know!

*PPG hangs her head in shame at this blonde moment*


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> And now...I shall be stealing that...stewing in Morton's...



Some people take things so seriously... Chill damnit! Just do you - don't worry about other people. I know I don't. Maybe I don't care enough, but I sure as hell don't waste my time being salty on what someone says in a thread that may or may not be directed at me, turning my blood to broth and sh*t for nothing. I ain't risking hypertension for no LHCF. Until that $6.50 goes toward my Blue Cross Blue Shield, I'm chillin.


----------



## CrownCola (May 20, 2011)

If anybody could read this thread and be upset in any way... well that's just sad.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Im so slow!!!!
> 
> I had to google Morton's
> 
> ...



It's all good, girl. As long as you're above BG logic, you're fine with me!



CrownCola said:


> If anybody could read this thread and be upset in any way... well that's just sad.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



I concur.
I'm so mad I have to leave for a happy hour in a little while!
I'm waiting for a Morton to come up in here.


----------



## andromeda (May 20, 2011)

Rei said:


> *I don't think anyone is questioning her 4ness because of length, everyone knows type 4 hair can grow long. its just the way it acts and the (seeming) lack of significant shrinkage.*
> 
> 
> Also can I ask why suddenly being a type 3 is an insult?  I mean, whether she is 3 or 4, its still kinky and not as easy to manage as say, a type 1. isn't that what this board is about?
> ...


Thanks @Rei, especially for the bold.

I saw this controversy coming from a mile away when I watched haircrush's first vid. I knew that her lack of shrinkage would be a source of resentment and/or curiosity - and I don't think there's anything particularly sinister about either of those feelings, esp the latter. I also noticed that she referred to herself as "natural hair guru", which is problematic when you're only dealing with you're (atypical) head of hair.

Although Andre's hair typing system has evolved (and diverged somewhat over the years), there are still conventional traits for the categories - curl/coil size (smaller than pencil), pattern (zig-zag or non-existent), texture (cottony), shrinkage (substantial).

If someone chooses to use this system to classify their hair, yet their hair *seems to* defy the key traits of the category, isn't it expected that people would be stymied? If a square has 3 sides, is it still a square, even if it calls itself such? I know it's not that simple, but hopefully that illustrates my point. If someone with tightly coiled-hair were to call themselves a type 1, should we accept that bc "they know their hair best" and "it's theirs, so they can call it what they want?".

I don't think the "oh, they just can't accept that type 4 hair grows that long" or "they're just jealous of her good hair" arguments apply to most of the people that question haircrush's type 4 classification. Nor do I think they're all trying to push her into the 3 category. They're simply saying that her hair is atypical of what is generally understood and recognized as type 4. 

I personally try to avoid that hair typing at all costs, so I'm not invested (or sure) of her type 4 street cred. Based on what I've seen and what's been written here, I would describe her hair as cottony, fine strands, high porosity, minimal shrinkage, very high density, pen-sized curls/waves. If any good comes out of this thread, it will be that people start including the other more important traits mentioned - density, strand size, porousness, etc - in their concept of hair typing. I think honing on in these factors would make it much easier and more productive in understanding why hair appears, behaves, responds to certain techniques and ingredients and differs from head to head.

re: her pronouncements on heat training, based on her previous vid on why she went natural, it's obvious that she has a militant, "black and white" approach to being natural. As rei said, her opposition to ht is ironic. There are women with heat-trained hair that is still kinkier and has more shrinkage than haircrush's. And they where their in textured styles the majority of the time. As far as naturals who almost always wear their hair straightened, as someone pointed out a while ago, press-n-curl/straightened naturals were the norm before relaxers and they were never considered (by themselves or others) "natural". It's all about motivations.


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

For the viewers just tuning in welcome to another episode of The Nappyview! Hot Topics: Heat training.. yes or no.... the insanity that is bonnet girl and tittays... stay tuned!


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Some people take things so seriously... Chill damnit! Just do you - don't worry about other people. I know I don't. Maybe I don't care enough, but I sure as hell don't waste my time being salty on what someone says in a thread that may or may not be directed at me, turning my blood to broth and sh*t for nothing. I ain't risking hypertension for no LHCF. Until that $6.50 goes toward my Blue Cross Blue Shield, I'm chillin.



Basically...when your left arm starts going numb that's when it's time to close the laptop.

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/search/1/MZsPMVhvd9Y



CrownCola said:


> If anybody could read this thread and be upset in any way... well that's just sad.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Hon, you'd be surprised. Sho' nuff someone is sitting at home kicking a pebble while they're waiting for their fancy new flat iron to come in the mail so they can thermal relax their 4b hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> For the viewers just tuning in welcome to another episode of The Nappyview! Hot Topics: Heat training.. yes or no.... the insanity that is bonnet girl and tittays... stay tuned!




You need to log off!!!!

ETA: EllePixie: That Leobody vid is HILARIOUS. Favoritedddddd!


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Hon, you'd be surprised. Sho' nuff someone is sitting at home *kicking a pebble while they're waiting for their fancy new flat iron to come in the mail so they can thermal relax their 4b hair.*


 
Souls are burning @ this post alone


----------



## DritaDavanzo (May 20, 2011)

It seems that people want to "quote" me but seem to have misplaced the quote button on their screens so..I'll address one of my comments

Part of my reasoning behind preferring to seek inspiration from watching someone go from a TWA to Waist length hair is _*enjoyment from seeing the stages of growth*_. IMO Chime's Natural journey isn't the norm...Most 4 a/b naturals didn't start off with waist length relaxed hair, most 4 a/b Naturals didn't transition seamlessly for 2 years, BC and end up with Still what is considered long hair. Most of the BC's I see start with the TWA/Much shorter length....and commence from there....

I liken it to seeking weight loss inspiration from someone who lost 20 lbs vs why I would prefer to seek it from someone who lost 50+.....the dramatic difference is what inspires me...watching a woman go from 160 lbs to 130 lbs doesn't inspire me as much as watching someone go from 250 lbs to 150 lbs....(Not going to get into body types etc but you get the gist) Both journey's are respected in the sense that they lost weight but when I want to be inspired typically I like to see something dramatic. Why that's wrong? I'm not sure.....

IMO Chime is the exception...she isn't the norm. So why is it difficult to understand why some people would rather be inspired by what they can relate to (the norm) vs attempting to relate to something that appears to be the exception.(For her purported hair type)

We all can agree that Chime has a gorgeous head of hair. Period. If it's not PC for me to state that IMO her HHJ seemed easier than most of the 4a/b natural journey's I've watched unfold on here and on YT....then so be it.

If Chime's HHJ was the norm LHCF would be over run with Waist length naturals...and a lot of the length polls I see on here show me differently. No one ever said 4a/b natural hair can't grow long or to waist length, no one said it is impossible. But to sit here and posture as if it's not difficult and is the norm? Isn't logical.

So if People want to argue that the exception is in fact the norm....than have at it.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 20, 2011)

I agree with her, but that's just MY opinion.  To me, when I was flatironing my natural hair too much, and I can see the curl loosen, some may say it was "heat trained" but it was damaged to me.  It was still a decent length and growing but the curl was lost.  My sister has a full head of heat trained hair and to me, it feels stringy, not much different than a relaxer when wet.  When she was talking about the breaking down of the bonds, she was on target.  When you thermal style and color your hair, you are manipulating the salt bond and continually breaking them down at high temperatures will break the bond permanently and the salt bond is responsible for 1/3 of the hairs overall strength.  So if someone chooses to do that for whatever reason, they need to make sure they are super nice and careful to moisturize and protien on a regular basis.  I think her hair is gorgeous and I wish my hair looked as full as hers, you can hide all up in there! She shaved part of her head, which was pretty ballsy IMO, I know I couldn't do it. If she updates during the growing out phase, then I guess those requiring proof that her hair is a certain texture before claiming to be 4a-b shall see if it's the weight causing her hair to look to some like a different texture, not that it should matter.  

Side Note: I wonder what would have happened if she would have claimed 3b-c hair, I think she may have been stoned for it not being silky or having strongly defined curls.  The girl can't win.  Can't we just celebrate her long hair, I mean this IS the LONG HAIR CARE FORUM.


----------



## DritaDavanzo (May 20, 2011)

andromeda said:


> Thanks @Rei, especially for the bold.
> 
> I saw this controversy coming from a mile away when I watched haircrush's first vid. I knew that her lack of shrinkage would be a source of resentment and/or curiosity - and I don't think there's anything particularly sinister about either of those feelings, esp the latter. I also noticed that she referred to herself as "natural hair guru", which is problematic when you're only dealing with you're (atypical) head of hair.
> 
> ...


 

My delivery in my initial post failed to capture the bolded but I co-sign this 100% and this was the driving feeling behing my statements. 

Well said.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Souls are burning @ this post alone



Welp...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5XNWFw5HVw


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Welp...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5XNWFw5HVw


 


 GIFSoup


----------



## Priss Pot (May 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, but since when do twist/braid-outs have the same affect as heat damage?

I've been consistently wearing my hair in braid-outs for the last few months and every time I wash, my hair reverts back to it's original pattern.  Yesterday I co-washed and decided to do a wash 'n go using KCCC and my hair is still kinky.

The only way I can see someone's texture not fully returning would be if they had a lot of product in place holding that twist/braid-out together, and when they rinsed the hair, all of the product wasn't removed; thus still leaving weighted product on the hair.

But alas, everyone's hair is different I guess.  I just have to raise an eyebrow to this texture-change info being passed around.


----------



## Loveygram (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Psssh... get over yourself and sprinkle some of that on your chicken dinner.
> It's NEVER that serious to be stewing in Morton's.


 
@davisbr88 Girl, you just made me blow juice on all over everything laughing. I just come up from putting my chicken in some morton's kosher salt (brine) getting it ready to fry up later 
PS l like your new avi


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Welp...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5XNWFw5HVw





PPGbubbles said:


> GIFSoup



Will the both of you kindly direct yourselves to the "log off" portion of the site?
Thank you and good night.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I'm sorry, but since when do twist/braid-outs have the same affect as heat damage?
> 
> I've been consistently wearing my hair in braid-outs for the last few months and every time I wash, my hair reverts back to it's original pattern.  Yesterday I co-washed and decided to do a wash 'n go using KCCC and my hair is still kinky.
> 
> ...



It's not the same as heat damage, it's a structural change to the actual hair strand, but not the internal structure of the hair. I can only speak for myself, but I have seen others on boards mention that after doing a twist out their hair looks looser and it takes a couple of days for it to revert back fully. For me this happens with almost any way that I alter my hair though, which is why I prefer to stick to wash n gos (it's annoying for me to wait for my hair to "find" itself again)...even if I comb my hair it will take me like 3 ROs for my hair to start to settle back into its natural pattern. I thought it had something to do with my hair being low porosity, so it takes awhile for it to get fully saturated with water and for it to penetrate my strands, because I usually only use conditioner for my TOs. I know your post was not directed solely at me but I was not saying that it's like heat damage at all. It's a superficial change.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

Loveygram said:


> @davisbr88 Girl, you just made me blow juice on all over everything laughing. I just come up from putting my chicken in some morton's kosher salt (brine) getting it ready to fry up later
> PS l like your new avi



Aww thanks!
And I'm just saying.... Sometimes things aren't that serious that it should affect your everyday life!


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Will the both of you kindly direct yourselves to the "log off" portion of the site?
> Thank you and good night.



Don't you ruin our fun!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 20, 2011)

344 posts... OMG I hit refresh and come back to 344 posts about this girl's hair? LMFAO 
I thought her YT page had disabled comments because of what she was saying. Now I see people are accusing her of lying about her hair type SMDH


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I'm sorry, but since when do twist/braid-outs have the same affect as heat damage?
> 
> I've been consistently wearing my hair in braid-outs for the last few months and every time I wash, my hair reverts back to it's original pattern.  Yesterday I co-washed and decided to do a wash 'n go using KCCC and my hair is still kinky.
> 
> ...


That's your answer


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Will the both of you kindly direct yourselves to the "log off" portion of the site?
> Thank you and good night.


 
I promise I will be good


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

actually you missed alot.. there are other topics too and they are funny as hell. I can't seem to log off .. it's just too much fun here..



BostonMaria said:


> 344 posts... OMG I hit refresh and come back to 344 posts about this girl's hair? LMFAO
> I thought her YT page had disabled comments because of what she was saying. Now I see people are accusing her of lying about her hair type SMDH


----------



## nappystorm (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> It's not the same as heat damage, it's a structural change to the actual hair strand, but not the internal structure of the hair. I can only speak for myself, but I have seen others on boards mention that after doing a twist out their hair looks looser and it takes a couple of days for it to revert back fully. For me this happens with almost any way that I alter my hair though, which is why I prefer to stick to wash n gos (it's annoying for me to wait for my hair to "find" itself again)...even if I comb my hair it will take me like 3 ROs for my hair to start to settle back into its natural pattern. I thought it had something to do with my hair being low porosity, so it takes awhile for it to get fully saturated with water and for it to penetrate my strands, because I usually only use conditioner for my TOs.* I know your post was not directed solely at me but I was not saying that it's like heat damage at all.* It's a superficial change.


I didn't either  Great explanation.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> I promise I will be good



Why'd you have to post a picture of a white boy? You aren't happy being black I see. Gosh girl...


20 minute time out FINE!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Why'd you have to post a picture of a white boy? You aren't happy being black I see. Gosh girl...
> 
> 
> 20 minute time out FINE!



LOG OFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 20, 2011)

BeautyGoesDutch said:


> I know this is changed the subject but you have beautiful hair. what is your type? and Hair Reggie?



Aww thank  you! Its a shame to say but I really do nothing to it lately. I deep condition once a week and put it up in a ponytail. Or I rollerset 1-2x a month and keep it in a ponytail. I use AOHR as a DC. PM me if you need more info.



Pokahontas said:


> I love her hair but her shrinkage just confuses me.  She's a 4a/b and gets like a few inches of shrinkage (she says 4" or less) and I get like shrinkage up to my armpit (or shorter) when my hair is hip-length.....*facepalm*



All I know is that I am 3C and my waist length hair does NOT stretch like that *crying* It still shrinks up to my freakin ears.  Her hair is lovely!


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Why'd you have to post a picture of a white boy? You aren't happy being black I see. Gosh girl...
> 
> 
> 20 minute time out FINE!


 
Shoot! that dog gone self hate of mine strikes again


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Shoot! that dog gone self hate of mine strikes again


**Runs out of time out**


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


**Runs back in time out**


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

okay... ima go on time out now, im cutting up!






better? she's black hahahaha


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> okay... ima go on time out now, im cutting up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait was she lightbrightenized?!?!?


----------



## natural_one (May 20, 2011)

I feel like hair typing is the new brown paper bag test... We always find some way to separate ourselves..


----------



## Priss Pot (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> It's not the same as heat damage, it's a structural change to the actual hair strand, but not the internal structure of the hair. I can only speak for myself, but I have seen others on boards mention that after doing a twist out their hair looks looser and it takes a couple of days for it to revert back fully. For me this happens with almost any way that I alter my hair though, which is why I prefer to stick to wash n gos (it's annoying for me to wait for my hair to "find" itself again)...even if I comb my hair it will take me like 3 ROs for my hair to start to settle back into its natural pattern. I thought it had something to do with my hair being low porosity, so it takes awhile for it to get fully saturated with water and for it to penetrate my strands, because I usually only use conditioner for my TOs. I know your post was not directed solely at me but I was not saying that it's like heat damage at all. It's a superficial change.



I would think that the texture change would have something to do with the rate of water saturation as well.  My post was not with the intent of throwing any shade against you, but I just thought that some of these statements came off as very "matter of fact."  The braid-train and water-train declarations that others made really threw me for a loop.  This forum has many lurkers and people who are new to the hair game and very impressionable, so we really have to be careful with how we spread information.  Simply braiding or adding water to the hair does not permanently loosen your hair texture.  Your explanation makes more sense.





nappystorm said:


> That's your answer



K.


----------



## CrownCola (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88
EllePixie
PPGbubbles

L.O.L! So many Lol's.
I've fallen and I can't get up... 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Wait was she lightbrightenized?!?!?


 
*wisper from time out chair*

she did that to herself lol... wasnt meeeeee!!






now shhhhhhhh! I gotta be quiet so we can get off time out


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I would think that the texture change would have something to do with the rate of water saturation as well.  My post was not with the intent of throwing any shade against you, but I just thought that some of these statements came off as very "matter of fact."  The braid-train and water-train declarations that others made really threw me for a loop.  *This forum has many lurkers and people who are new to the hair game and very impressionable, so we really have to be careful with how we spread information. * Simply braiding or adding water to the hair does not permanently loosen your hair texture.  Your explanation makes more sense.



I agree with the bolded, and became aware of that when someone was asking for a regi on how to do this...at that point, I took a step back, because I'm not trying to have a multitude of women religiously twist their hair and then wonder why their texture is not getting any looser.


----------



## DrC (May 20, 2011)

I'm confused.

It looks to me as if Chime is a natural militant, but isn't she the same girl that was using relaxer for her edges at one point while being natural??


----------



## appplecidder (May 20, 2011)

Y is this thread so long?

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Vshanell (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I agree with the bolded, and became aware of that when someone was asking for a regi on how to do this...at that point, I took a step back, because I'm not trying to have a multitude of women religiously twist their hair and then wonder why their texture is not getting any looser.


I could see that happening with the way some of the posts were going.


----------



## andromeda (May 20, 2011)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> I agree with her, but that's just MY opinion. To me, when I was flatironing my natural hair too much, and I can see the curl loosen, some may say it was "heat trained" but it was damaged to me. It was still a decent length and growing but the curl was lost. My sister has a full head of heat trained hair and to me, it feels stringy, not much different than a relaxer when wet. When she was talking about the breaking down of the bonds, she was on target. When you thermal style and color your hair, you are manipulating the salt bond and continually breaking them down at high temperatures will break the bond permanently and the salt bond is responsible for 1/3 of the hairs overall strength. So if someone chooses to do that for whatever reason, they need to make sure they are super nice and careful to moisturize and protien on a regular basis. I think her hair is gorgeous and I wish my hair looked as full as hers, you can hide all up in there! She shaved part of her head, which was pretty ballsy IMO, I know I couldn't do it. If she updates during the growing out phase, then I guess those requiring proof that her hair is a certain texture before claiming to be 4a-b shall see if it's the weight causing her hair to look to some like a different texture, not that it should matter.
> 
> *Side Note: I wonder what would have happened if she would have claimed 3b-c hair, I think she may have been stoned for it not being silky or having strongly defined curls. The girl can't win. Can't we just celebrate her long hair, I mean this IS the LONG HAIR CARE FORUM*.


True, true.  If I followed the popular system of hair typing (which I don't), I would say that her hair has characteristics of type 4 and type 3(maybe even type 2).  I've seen people on here get confused by cottony 3s and silky type 4s, so it's understandable that people are perplexed by hair that lacks traits typically associated with/defined as belonging to another type.  In the previous, less contentious haircrush threads, a number of people have said that her hair is "type: magical" or something along those lines, which seems to show it's more about the novelty of her hair and less about trying to attack her.  

As with other YT gurus, when you start making prescriptions *and proscriptions* about other people's hair and haircare practices based on your own limited experience and flawed assumptions, you set the tone for the conversation to veer from the usual "wow, awesome long hair", "that twistout is banging", etc.


----------



## Rei (May 20, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I'm sorry, but since when do twist/braid-outs have the same affect as heat damage?
> 
> I've been consistently wearing my hair in braid-outs for the last few months and every time I wash, my hair reverts back to it's original pattern.  Yesterday I co-washed and decided to do a wash 'n go using KCCC and my hair is still kinky.
> 
> ...



I'm kind of wondering at this too...I've seen people's hair (mine included) become smoother and straighter if braided for long periods of time or if continually brushed into a ponytail, (even after washing)  but afaik a good protein treatment and a wash without elongating the curl and that hair will spring back up. It might be different strokes for different folks though.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Why'd you have to post a picture of a white boy? You aren't happy being black I see. Gosh girl...
> 
> 
> 20 minute time out FINE!


----------



## Vshanell (May 20, 2011)

Rei said:


> I'm kind of wondering at this too...I've seen people's hair (mine included) become smoother and straighter if braided for long periods of time or if continually brushed into a ponytail, (even after washing)  but afaik a good protein treatment and a wash without elongating the curl and that hair will spring back up. It might be different strokes for different folks though.


Yea after wearing mine straight for 3 weeks when I finally wet it I get scared because it's straight but as soon as I douse some shampoo on it that's all she wrote.  It springs back up with the quickness and I'm happy.


----------



## Priss Pot (May 20, 2011)

DrC said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> It looks to me as if Chime is a natural militant, but isn't she the same girl that was using relaxer for her edges at one point while being natural??



See now, you really trying to start the apocalypse for May 21.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

DANG..roflmao
some go harder at chime than Psychology Today


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> DANG..roflmao
> *some go harder at chime than Psychology Today*



And now it's time my dear...for you to meet the corner as well.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 20, 2011)

I looked at her hair journey vid. All I can say is that is no type 4
anything hair I've ever seen. I don't see any evidence of type 4 in her hair. It looks like a non-product laden 3c to me. Hands down, though, her hair is beautiful. I can't believe half of it (well at least 1/4 - 1/3 of it is shaved and she still has enough for two people! More power to her!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

not me Elle... i did my time in the who gone check me boo thread
not me...  i'm only good for the occasional "*lol*'s" or ""
and every now an then a ""  ...and a whole lot of " 's"

tis all


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> not me Elle... i did my time in the who gone check me boo thread
> not me...  i'm only good for the occasional "*lol*'s" or ""
> and every now an then a ""  ...and a whole lot of " 's"
> 
> tis all



Thread? What thread?


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 20, 2011)

374 posts, huh?

Well, to answer the thread title, yes. You should if you want to.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Thread? What thread?


sho' ya right

straight* Cheadled*


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 20, 2011)

OK  what is the "who gon check me boo" thread.  I swear, leave the forum for a year and you don't know nuffin'!


----------



## DrC (May 20, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> See now, you really trying to start the apocalypse for May 21.



oops...lol



 GIFSoup


----------



## ladyviper (May 20, 2011)

that's her defense... pretending this thread never existed.. you crack me up Elle



EllePixie said:


> Thread? What thread?


----------



## anon123 (May 20, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> The answer, my dear @mwedzi, is that you CLEARLY have been hanging around too many Nigerians, probably of the Igbo variety
> For all those unfamiliar.....Chi = God (in Igbo).... I do the same thing whenever I see an unfamiliar English word or name beginning with "Chi"



bride91501  It makes sense.   I have spent a lot of time in the  last year working with lots of Africans, including Nigerians.  Also, in  Bantu languages, "chi-" is a common prefix (class 7).  I guess I just  got stuck in that mindset. 




EllePixie said:


> LOL, my bad @mwedzi - to clarify, I was referring more to women who fall under either 4a or 4a with dashes of 4b, a la the KT fiasco and now Chime. Both these ladies refer to themselves as type 4s, can't we just leave it at that, and that they have nice hair?



I can be cool with that.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

http://naturallyobsessed.onsugar.com/All-Twisted-UpAgain-11891702

she has some shrinkage here

so does she http://www.youtube.com/user/Longhairdontcare2011#p/u/63/4Uua3KAkMC8


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 20, 2011)

This thread is still going in circles?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/c/69A3AAFAB00BD571/12/Sz642yeh744

the battle of the hair flip!  roflmao......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EaMZtg1n0&feature=fvsr

vs. bun drop!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL5XOGB9KsU

bonus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHAIVXIjRmw


----------



## danniegirl (May 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/c/69A3AAFAB00BD571/12/Sz642yeh744
> 
> the battle of the hair flip!  roflmao......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EaMZtg1n0&feature=fvsr
> ...



ohhhh hair porn


----------



## danniegirl (May 20, 2011)

i would like for someone to show me what hair that longs look like with "real" shrinkage


----------



## Meritamen (May 20, 2011)

Lord have mercy... what was this thread about again?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> i would like for someone to show me what hair that longs look like with "real" shrinkage


http://youtu.be/9MZt4qpMXWE

http://youtu.be/ZPKUD07xj0U


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Lord have mercy... what was this thread about again?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k05iTQQ_wHk


----------



## aquajoyice (May 20, 2011)

Wait a minute who are we talking about now? lol


----------



## Meritamen (May 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k05iTQQ_wHk


I really don't understand what is so sexy about running around in a leopard print diaper.


----------



## Ms Lala (May 20, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> *My hair must not be long enough.  Cuz ain't nobody ever in their everlovin days said I was not type 4.  I can't even get a 4a up in this piece!  I'm working on it, though.  Just a few more inches and I'll be a type *3!
> 
> Eh, that's her opinion, that's fine, not the first time we've heard it.  I agree it's damage, technically speaking.  But if someone's hair is not breaking off and still looks good, what does it matter?  Hair is dead, and it's decoration for you to do what you want to with.  Yeah, I know all the political implications and the thoughts associated with longer less kinky hair love, and don't really disagree, just saying about the "damage" part, who cares?
> 
> And why do I keep imagining her screen name as "chee-may"?   duh, "chime" is a normal word in English. Her hair is gorgeous, in any case.



Same here, my hair is waist length and I have never been typed as anything but a 4.  Actually it seems like the longer my hair gets the more it shrinks up ( I think it's because I use heat less).  Whatever the ladies texture her hair is beautiful. What is this thread about anyway?


----------



## Geminigirl (May 20, 2011)

appplecidder said:


> Y is this thread so long?
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



lol right? Usualny that is an indication that it is going down so hurry and catche up before it poofs. I am starting from the end.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## theAlist (May 20, 2011)

I know I'm late but this is moptopmaven and this does not look like heat damage to me.  I think she was at one point when she was posting on this site but that was way back in 2006.  This is a recent pic







here it is straight


----------



## bride91501 (May 20, 2011)

That chile right there is too fly on too many levels....and a sweetheart to boot. I hope she's doing better healthwise.


----------



## EllePixie (May 20, 2011)

KiKi Homemaker I don't know about MPM's hair or if she had/has heat damage, but that style looks like a twist out, and you can easily mask heat damaged with twist outs and braid outs. That's why a lot of women don't cut out their damage, they just grow it out.

Love her outfit and hair though...A+


----------



## theAlist (May 20, 2011)

^^^Ok I see. When I think of heat damage I think of hair that doesn't "do" anything.  It won't curl and it sticks straight.  Her hair still seems pretty healthy to me, but I see what you are saying about being able to mask the damage with braid/twist outs.


----------



## Embyra (May 20, 2011)

moptopmaven has been asked lots of times on her yt vids why her ends are straight and is she growing out a relaxer ....her ends are straight from heat damage didnt stop me from stalking her fotki though


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 20, 2011)

I thought this thread is supposed to be about heat trained hair. How the heck did it become the battle of the textures?


----------



## Embyra (May 20, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Lord have mercy... what was this thread about again?



the titty discussion was fun


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 20, 2011)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9719496#post9719496


----------



## Napp (May 20, 2011)

Well i cant say im surprised this thread ended up like this. 

People will believe what they want to believe....


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Ummm does he have a perm there? What is that on his head?



he heat trained


----------



## ebonylocs (May 20, 2011)

Rei said:


> Also can I ask why suddenly being a type 3 is an insult?  I mean, whether she is 3 or 4, its still kinky and not as easy to manage as say, a type 1. isn't that what this board is about?
> 
> damn people act like being called a type 3 is a death sentence


Rei: It's been like that around these parts for a couple of years. Type 4 is the hairboard version of "street cred". If you want to be *down*, be able to take credit for using hard work to grow out your hair, and be able to give tips that most others will accept as relevant, then you gotta be a 4, baby. 



> it just seems kind of funny to me that she is telling others how to help a problem that she likely does not have (or at least have as bad).


That's my thing with Chime, I will look at her videos and photos to gawk at her hair. If she has some nice styles, I might try and copy one or two. However, if she is going to give me tips on how to grow my hair long, or how not to have shrinkage, I will be taking it with more than two grains of salt. Like I said in another thread, her hair and my hair are two completely different species. And it's not because I think she's a type 3 - I think her hair has some type 4 characteristics and some type 3 characteristics. But it's because her hair is so dang strong - she had waist length hair when she was a teenager with pressed hair! Without doing anything special! She has some thick-azzz strands that do not break or shrink. Whereas, while I have a zillion strands, they are super fine, super fragile, and super-shrinkalicious.



DrC said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> It looks to me as if Chime is a natural militant, but isn't she the same girl that was using relaxer for her edges at one point while being natural??


She relaxed her edges while transitioning.


----------



## Noir (May 20, 2011)

Wow this thread is very extra.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 20, 2011)

Hmm, her hair is puzzling to me. Her curl pattern seems looser than a 3b even but her texture looks like a 4a/4b. I'm confused :scratchch. My hair is 3b and has tighter curls than hers (i think?) but the texture of my hair is frizzy but silky. Her hair seems to have a 3a curl pattern but the texture looks coarser or rougher than a typical 3a. I guess it's hard to type hair that is unusual like hers....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Hmm, her hair is puzzling to me. Her curl pattern seems looser than a 3b even but her texture looks like a 4a/4b. I'm confused :scractch. My hair is 3b and has tighter curls than hers (i think?) but the texture of my hair is frizzy but silky. Her hair seems to have a 3a curl pattern but the texture looks coarser or rougher than a typical 3a. *I guess it's hard to type hair that is unusual like hers.*...



i agree with you!  I think that's the beauty of black Folk!!!

BLAWESOME THEY SAID! fuuggin black & awesome:Copy of 2cool::Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to hijack but real quick tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT Guuuurl you got me ova hear watching this Chris Crocker video.  I have never heard of him and am crackin up!!  So my son (5) walks in and sees me crackin up, looks at the screen, pauses for a minute, and says "mommy why does she sound like a boy if she is a girl?"  He has got this seriously confused look on his face.  I am rollin.  Kids are so cute!


----------



## UrbainChic (May 20, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


>



According to this hair chart I am a type 2b or 2c.  My hair doesn't really curl, except for a few spots but it changes directions way too many times to be called wavy hair.

Why can't we just accept that there is a lot of variety in textured hair? There is not just any simple category of hair, theres density, texture curl/wave pattern. Why does everyone have to get all extra just because this girls hair is gorgeous?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 20, 2011)

UrbainChic said:


> According to this hair chart I am a type 2b or 2c.  My hair doesn't really curl, except for a few spots but it changes directions way too many times to be called wavy hair.
> 
> *Why can't we just accept that there is a lot of variety in textured hair?* *There is not just any simple category of hair, theres density, texture curl/wave pattern.* Why does everyone have to get all extra just because this girls hair is gorgeous?


   Exactly. Not everyone's hair is going to fit into this little hair typing system. It's that simple.


----------



## Vshanell (May 20, 2011)

ebonylocs said:


> @Rei: *It's been like that around these parts for a couple of years. Type 4 is the hairboard version of "street cred". If you want to be *down*, be able to take credit for using hard work to grow out your hair, and be able to give tips that most others will accept as relevant, then you gotta be a 4, baby. *
> 
> 
> That's my thing with Chime, I will look at her videos and photos to gawk at her hair. If she has some nice styles, I might try and copy one or two. However, if she is going to give me tips on how to grow my hair long, or how not to have shrinkage, I will be taking it with more than two grains of salt. Like I said in another thread, her hair and my hair are two completely different species. And it's not because I think she's a type 3 - I think her hair has some type 4 characteristics and some type 3 characteristics. But it's because her hair is so dang strong - she had waist length hair when she was a teenager with pressed hair! Without doing anything special! She has some thick-azzz strands that do not break or shrink. Whereas, while I have a zillion strands, they are super fine, super fragile, and super-shrinkalicious.
> ...


This is so so true....it's the main reason I stopped wasting my time trying to "help" in the hair section.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 20, 2011)

if i see one more extra "dramatical" thread on LHCF this week...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> if i see one more extra "dramatical" thread on LHCF this week...




yeah... but aaaaaahhh *SHOULD I HEAT TRAIN? *


----------



## Geminigirl (May 20, 2011)

lmao at dramatical, do you know some people really think that is a word? I blame flav.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

recap:  Leobody hair.. naaaaah, she ain't black fo' real, sho' me some REEEEEEEEEAL black hair (sucks teeth)

           kImmTube (real black hair).......paaaaaleeeeeeez, guuurl did u see those curls?  *insert eyerolls* that ain't no 4b curl, that's definitely a 3c..... that's why it's so easy to retain that type of length all smizing at the camera & shyyyte cuz she ain't got REAL fo-B problems..... show me a fo-B with that 1000% retention

insert Chime... chile please!  4a/4b where da curls at?  *if it doesn't fit you must acquit* 
cuz her shyyyyyte don't even roll up like mine!  Fo-a/Fo-B huuurrrr  shrank up to our chin.....naaaaw son that's bout a 2e she wuurkin wit, her 4 ain't nothin like my 4    her shyyyyte all straight like Leobody , see dis right huuurr Y i don't ride for that Andre Walker nicccc; he on all types of buulllshiiiiii toumbout she a type Fo' when her shyyyyyte don't even crease fa-real-do, let alone fold up like like a real 4' *G*.....my shyyyte alll tight like a jersey fist pump, ********* son cuz if she a type fo' N-ni-Thang then i must be a 9 up in this piece

j/k.com


----------



## Napp (May 21, 2011)

I dont understand why this thread blew up like this...we have had threads on her hair and videos before but they remained somewhat civil with everyone agreeing to disagree and leaving it there but like someone else said BOTH sides were a bit extra but  since only one side is "right" and "logical" being extra is justified in that case....

what i dont like is when one side doesnt even try to see where the other is coming from which is what i feel like happened in this thread.it is just written off as ignorant and dismissed as being jealous or this new term "burning"


Back to the video. I watched it again because i just could not get over the "heat training is not real" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 i think that her word choice was very poor. I feel like she is just spouting off whatever she feels to be true (which is not wrong in of itself) in her videos. 

its fine if it was just about what she does with her hair but when you start talking about practices that others do, that you don't, and really do not know about,disregarding positive experiences that one may have through this practice,only highlighting the negative and then adding some absolutist "you shouldn't want your hair straight anyway" talk how are people not supposed to have a counter argument?? 

then she said just not to do it and tell everyone else not do it. there is no mention of research or looking for alternatives. its a very strong opinion and im sure she had strong counter opinions.She probably disabled the comments because she wasnt able to/didnt want to handle the backlash.

just my two cents because i didnt get to post when this thread was blazin hot.(i needz my beauty sleep!)


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 21, 2011)

yall still at it up in here?


----------



## Ms. Martina (May 21, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Hmm, her hair is puzzling to me. Her curl pattern seems looser than a 3b even but her texture looks like a 4a/4b. I'm confused :scratchch. My hair is 3b and has tighter curls than hers (i think?) but the texture of my hair is frizzy but silky. Her hair seems to have a 3a curl pattern but the texture looks coarser or rougher than a typical 3a. I guess it's hard to type hair that is unusual like hers....




This is what I think too. Her hair looks like a frizzy and coarse 3b to me. If we are going by curl size, she is clearly nowhere near the 4 family. And just incase anyone is curious, her length has nothing to do with my opinion. If she had neck length hair with those SAME curls, I would still place her in the 3b category.  I just don't see the type 4 hair...


----------



## ms-gg (May 21, 2011)

Ms. Martina said:


> This is what I think too. Her hair looks like a frizzy and coarse 3b to me. If we are going by curl size, she is clearly nowhere near the 4 family. And just incase anyone is curious, her length has nothing to do with my opinion. If she had neck length hair with those SAME curls, I would still place her in the 3b category.  I just don't see the type 4 hair...



I'm breaking my silence...

I agree too.  She seems to have high frizz/kinky hair, that is afro textured, which throws people off.  Last I checked, Andre's system was based on curl size and not how coarse or fine someone's hair is.  Her curl pattern is bigger or about as big as the size of a pen, therefore that would place her in the type 3 category...the kinks/frizz+coarseness of her hair strands seems to make typing her hair difficult.  

And my beliefs has nothing to do with me believing that she is not fully black  or anything like that .  I just believe that her curl size is larger than what is classified as type 4 hair. Tis all....

That's all I gotta say

*goes back to lurk*


----------



## Vshanell (May 21, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I'm breaking my silence...
> 
> I agree too.  She seems to have high frizz/kinky hair, that is afro textured, which throws people off.  Last I checked, Andre's system was based on curl size and not how coarse or fine someone's hair is.  Her curl pattern is bigger or about as big as the size of a pen, therefore that would place her in the type 3 category...the kinks/frizz+coarseness of her hair strands seems to make typing her hair difficult.
> 
> ...


I agree.  There was an old thread here about highly textured 2's and 3's that i think would explain a lot but i have no idea where it is.

ETA....I do remember this pic from the thread.  She's a highly textured type 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is just an example....I'm not saying this is Chime's hair.


----------



## Jenko (May 21, 2011)

So! My question is this:

Perms break down the proteins and causes the hair to go straight and heat training does the same thing...so perms damages the hair?  My goal overall was to get to BSL in a year or two and then start to heat train. I don't want to use chemicals but I would like to keep my hair straightened. Sooo is the heat more damaging then the relaxer or is it about the same sort of damage and can't heat trained hair be healthy too?


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 21, 2011)

Jenko said:


> So! My question is this:
> 
> Perms break down the proteins and causes the hair to go straight and heat training does the same thing...so perms damages the hair? My goal overall was to get to BSL in a year or two and then start to heat train. I don't want to use chemicals but I would like to keep my hair straightened. Sooo is the heat more damaging then the relaxer or is it about the same sort of damage and can't heat trained hair be healthy too?


 
Jenko hey hun 

If you want real advice this may not be the thread for you! we are in here cutting up

you may wanna direct that question to the actual heat training support thread. You will find a wealth of info on the topic and get a better answer
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=522931&highlight=heat+training+support


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 21, 2011)

Jenko said:


> So! My question is this:
> 
> Perms break down the proteins and causes the hair to go straight and heat training does the same thing...so perms damages the hair?  My goal overall was to get to BSL in a year or two and then start to heat train. I don't want to use chemicals but I would like to keep my hair straightened. Sooo is the heat more damaging then the relaxer or is it about the same sort of damage and can't heat trained hair be healthy too?[/QUOT
> 
> Relaxed hair can be healthy too. There are a lot of relaxed ladies on LHCF with long healthy hair.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (May 21, 2011)

I'm late on this but I just wanna say when my hair is wet it looks just like chimes hair when wet. I claim 4a...I have a couple different textures..There are a couple sections of my hair that have no shrinkage and looks exactly like hers! She is def not 3c. Her hair is very thick, long & heavy thus the reason she doesn't have much shrinkage..I don't see whats so confusing about that. When I do twist-outs my hair looks alot like hers..

I think maybe we should all just abandon this whole hair type thing all together cause its pretty annoying.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 21, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I'm breaking my silence...
> 
> I agree too.  She seems to have high frizz/kinky hair, that is afro textured, which throws people off.  Last I checked, Andre's system was based on curl size and not how coarse or fine someone's hair is.  Her curl pattern is bigger or about as big as the size of a pen, therefore that would place her in the type 3 category...the kinks/frizz+coarseness of her hair strands seems to make typing her hair difficult.
> 
> ...



I sure coulda used ya'll like 20 pages back when I said the same thing and people were acting all kinda crazy because I don’t see 4a/b. I am glad I am not the only one who thought this. Why can a 4 have so many variations but other types cannot?  

Sent from my MB501 using MB501


----------



## iri9109 (May 21, 2011)

alot of ppl are typing her hair based on how her it looks stretched from braidouts/twistouts or hair that is wet after being in a stretched state for a while...if you're going by her videos, she never shows her hair unmanipulated/unstretched when dry...then when the pic of her dry, unmanipulated, unstretched hair was posted and it was clear she was in the 4's people either ignored it or tried to excuse it...some of yall will never be satisfied.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 21, 2011)

Jenko 
Relaxers affect entirely different bonds.  It affects the disulfide bonds and thermal styling affects the salt bonds.  The disulfide bond accounts for 1/3 of the hairs strength just like the salt bond but is much stronger.  This bond is what is effected when you perm, reform the curl (jheri curl) or relax.  When you break the disulfide bonds, there is absolutely no way to repair them which is when you get overprocessing and breakage.  This is why it it is so important not to overlap previous relaxed sections because each time you put the relaxer on, it breaks down the disulfide bond and once the peptide bind is broken, *snap* there goes your hair.  This is not to sat that relaxed hair cannot be healthy because it can, but the relaxer has to be properly applied and I think any relaxed head on this forum will tell you that it's nit as easy as relaxing your hair and forgetting about it, you have to care for it properly.  I explained the way thermal styling affects the hair before.  Each has it's own risks and requirements as far as care but I suggest you read the relaxed ladies thread and the heat training supporters thread and weigh your options as far as which is right for you.... HTH...


----------



## Solitude (May 21, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> This is so so true....it's the main reason I stopped wasting my time trying to "help" in the hair section.



Pokahontas

Sadly, that us true, but you are still a hair inspiration! Your fotki was one of the first ones I stalked. 

Ms Lala's hair is amazing, too. Your YouTube channel is what made me start thinking about going natural. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Boujoichic (May 21, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> I always thought 3b hair looked like this when it's dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i agree... this looks like 3b/3c





JayAnn0513 said:


> I would call that 3a, maybe even 2c



^^^This. Everyone sees the same pic but they are typing it differently... by the way type 2 hair is wavy this ladies hair clearly curls. We are way OT but seeing as chimes hair is growing out of her head seems she would know it best she can go right ahead and call it 4a/4b


----------



## Boujoichic (May 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> LOL no...in my personal experience, what happens when I rinse my hair after a twist out is that the curl pattern stays looser (even with a shampoo + condition) for a couple a days as it takes my curls a bit to find each other once again and revert back to their natural state. It isn't a big deal, but taking a picture of your hair as soon as you rinse a twist out most likely (this is not true for everyone) is not going to resemble your true texture, as you have manipulated your hair and it's been in that state for a number of days. If you stopped doing twist outs, your hair would no longer take on this appearance.
> 
> Regardless, her hair is lovely and it should be left at that. All this type hoo-hah and gobbly gook is for the birds. IMO, of course.



My hair does this as well after a twist out or even a bun It can sometimes take a few days for my curls to bounce back. Also If i put product on my edges and tie them down with a scarf like she does they lay straight which they are not so her edges are no indicator. People tend to get all up in arms about hair type which is also why I leave it alone now.


----------



## Boujoichic (May 21, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> I hate to do it but...here is a picture of another washing and go taken around the same time as the first. The caption is below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry but  if this is a wash and go why is there is still a twist on the front left side of her head that had me cracking up


----------



## carameldimples (May 21, 2011)

Well alrighty then....I've read all 22 pages (today is my second 12 hour shift so I had time on my hands, LOL) Anyhoo IDK what Chime's hair type is (blawgeous=black+gorgeous) and sorry I don't know if YOU should heat train, (hell... I guess... if really want to), but I do know that yall are some sharp-tongue quick witted heifers(don't take that personal please )  up in here!  I have laughed out loud on several occasions, but the stand out witty comment was the "Stewing in Mortons" LMBO 




And back to lurking I go.......


----------



## davisbr88 (May 21, 2011)

Boujoichic said:


> Im sorry but  if this is a wash and go why is there is still a twist on the front left side of her head that had me cracking up



Oh snap... I didn't even see that!
Perpetrating, perhaps?


----------



## iri9109 (May 21, 2011)

Boujoichic said:


> Im sorry but  if this is a wash and go why is there is still a twist on the front left side of her head that had me cracking up





davisbr88 said:


> Oh snap... I didn't even see that!
> Perpetrating, perhaps?





maybe she had twists in before she washed her hair and missed one in the process...or maybe she put it there for style lol...i dont think she would lie, esp since her fotki is full of twistouts, its not like we havent seen her hair in a twistout before.


----------



## princessnad (May 21, 2011)

After all this back and forth, you have to agree she has a unique hair type.  Her hair is cottony and puffy like any type 4 but the size of her waves (not even curls) and her lack of shrinkage is more in the type 2-3 range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If we take the classic curl typing definition which is just based on size of curls, she would not be a 4 but if we take into account her texture then it gets more complex.  I don't really see the point in arguing about it though.


----------



## princessnad (May 21, 2011)

Boujoichic said:


> Im sorry but  if this is a wash and go why is there is still a twist on the front left side of her head that had me cracking up


What? people can't put a twist in their wash and go?  I didn't know about that strict definition.


----------



## cherryhair123 (May 21, 2011)

But what's interesting in her hair journey video when she has below waist hair she talks about pressing it on the regular-was it heat-trained then-looked pretty healthy too.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (May 21, 2011)

does anybody know...aw geez...why do I even care...but does anybody know if she colors her hair? Permanent color can alter the curl pattern.


----------



## Boujoichic (May 21, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> maybe she had twists in before she washed her hair and missed one in the process...or maybe she put it there for style lol...i dont think she would lie, esp since her fotki is full of twistouts, its not like we havent seen her hair in a twistout before.



Oh no I didnt mean she was lying the original poster of the pic was saying that this was a wash and go and thus proves her hair isnt type 4 etc. but I think the pic they posted is just possibly mislabeled.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1tufujnbzU&feature=player_embedded

she got huurr basket basket basket basket basket


----------



## Boujoichic (May 21, 2011)

princessnad said:


> What? people can't put a twist in their wash and go?  I didn't know about that strict definition.



Whoa now People can do whatever to their wash and go that they want. I never said I thought she was lying someone else posted that pic saying it was a WNG and I was thinking it could be mislabeled as a wash and go because of the presence of the twist. ok Im done with this thread *exits to change stinky diaper*


----------



## keenyme (May 21, 2011)

Boujoichic said:


> Im sorry but  if this is a wash and go why is there is still a twist on the front left side of her head that had me cracking up


i thought i was the only one who noticed that


----------



## Embyra (May 21, 2011)

natura87 said:


> I for one am tired of seeing 3s trying to slide into the 4s and 4z's trying to convince others that they are 3cs. Aint no gel or wet twistout in the world that can do that.


----------



## Junebug D (May 21, 2011)

Boujoichic said:


> Im sorry but  if this is a wash and go why is there is still a twist on the front left side of her head that had me cracking up





princessnad said:


> After all this back and forth, you have to agree she has a unique hair type.  Her hair is cottony and puffy like any type 4 but the size of her waves (not even curls) and her lack of shrinkage is more in the type 2-3 range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold up... THIS is what y'all are arguing about? *Unless* this is a twist-out or braid-out, this girl isn't a type 4 anything.  Look at the size of curls. It's clearly type 3.  It's dense and frizzy as heck, but it's clearly type 3.  *Mouth agape that people think this is type 4* I've said it many times before on here, but a lot of folks are REALLY gonna be in shock when their hair grows up.


----------



## Lucie (May 21, 2011)

WOW! I love her hair. I think we might be hair twins although I am not totally sure. I think she is more a 4a than 4b. I used to type myself as a 4a/4b as well but think I am more of a 4a.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 21, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> I hate to do it but...here is a picture of another washing and go taken around the same time as the first. The caption is below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ummm...that means shes a regla nappy haid like the rest of us 4's?


----------



## EllePixie (May 21, 2011)

LOL at eeeerybody who came in all late and clearly didn't read the thread, posting pics that have already been posted and discussed, and counter"argument" pics were posted. CP time at it's best on the last day of the world!!!


----------



## ladyviper (May 21, 2011)

I'm going to sue your for this!!! 



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1tufujnbzU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> she got huurr basket basket basket basket basket


----------



## GraciousMystique (May 21, 2011)

She has Afro textured hair. Can we all agree with that?


----------



## empressri (May 21, 2011)

23 pages of....insanity is the best word I can come up with. Only on LHCF!!!!


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 21, 2011)




----------



## empressri (May 21, 2011)

we've had

shima
ateya
kimmay
taren
(purple pannies somewhere in the mix)

and now.... (http://www.dramabutton.com/)

CHIME!!!!

*runs to corner*


----------



## EllePixie (May 21, 2011)

empressri said:


> we've had
> 
> shima
> ateya
> ...



Don't forget Himay10nence, her language really offends some people.


----------



## Embyra (May 21, 2011)

empressri said:


> we've had
> 
> shima
> ateya
> ...



:scratchch:scratchch


----------



## SheenaVee (May 21, 2011)

Lol shouldn't Taren916 be on the list too? Wasn't there some gatery involving her?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 21, 2011)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=93837" said:
			
		

> Nayna[/URL] ;13466593]I don't think she uses heat at all if I remember  correctly.  And I don't remember seeing her hair straight since she's  been natural.





keenyme said:


> i think the post youre talking about was referring to lhdc, not chime. i don't think she blow dries.





davisbr88 said:


> On an unrelated (or related... at least to the OP) note, someone said she blowdries once a month while someone else says she uses no heat at all. Am I just sleepy, or did anyone else notice that?
> And if that's the case that she does blowdry every month, LongHairDontCare does that as well and she is heat-trained, so who is to say that she isn't somewhat heat trained with frequent blow drying?
> Her hair is an enigma to me. I watch her videos but I strongly doubt that my hair would ever look anything like hers, even though I have a looser curl pattern than her (according to the 4a/4b she is claiming). My shrinkage is bananas. *shrug*



she uses heat "infrequently"


> HairCrush  (2 days ago)
> @Natrlch  * I am not completely against using heat because I do use  heat from time to time. My issue is when people use it frequently* in an  attempt to change their hair texture. This encourages damage. And I  didn't know so many women used BKT treatments. This is something that I  never would do.
> 
> HairCru  (2 days ago)
> ...


----------



## empressri (May 21, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Lol shouldn't Taren916 be on the list too? Wasn't there some gatery involving her?



oh yeah, here ill edit.


----------



## EllePixie (May 21, 2011)

I'm sorry but reading those comments directed at her it is clear that people are idiots. If you pick up a cosmotology book, most of them will mention how heat damages hair and elaborates on the actual alteration to the chemical structure of the hair as a result of using heat frequently (which yes, is the same as a relaxer except there are different bonds in the hair being *permanently* broken/altered). Actually, when I first went natural I was terrified of using heat AT ALL, not because I read about it on a hair board, not because I wanted to be all gung-ho and natural nazi, but because I read about it in a SCIENCE BOOK. And a real science textbook that I got from the library with a $150 fee if I lost it (yes they told me this when I checked it out), not a book by Chicoro, Cathy Howse, Lorraine Massey, or anyone.

If people choose to ignore this, FINE. Personally, I totally ignored the damage they described using color - do I deny it? Nope. If someone wanted to tell me that color is damaging to the hair I would NOT disagree. It's a FACT. I just didn't care when I used it, and as long as my hair could still grow and retain length, I wasn't upset. Do I think my colored hair is weaker than my virgin hair? DUH. People need to stop taking this ish so f***ing personal. Everything isn't about you. The answer coming from someone who has self-esteem would be...yea, I know it's damaging, but as long as my hair isn't falling out, it doesn't bother me. It's just hair, it grows back.

**End rant**


----------



## ladyviper (May 21, 2011)

Welcome back!!

I agree.. any stress induced on hair (chemically, heat etc.) alters the hair and it will never be the same. If you can live the consequences and willing to risk then do it. Do what YOU want. It's YOUR hair. But don't be in denial and pretend that there aren't risks/or risk to damage in the first place. And don't get pissed at people who want to make you aware of these risks!



EllePixie said:


> I'm sorry but reading those comments directed at her it is clear that people are idiots. If you pick up a cosmotology book, most of them will mention how heat damages hair and elaborates on the actual alteration to the chemical structure of the hair as a result of using heat frequently (which yes, is the same as a relaxer except there are different bonds in the hair being *permanently* broken/altered). Actually, when I first went natural I was terrified of using heat AT ALL, not because I read about it on a hair board, not because I wanted to be all gung-ho and natural nazi, but because I read about it in a SCIENCE BOOK. And a real science textbook that I got from the library with a $150 fee if I lost it (yes they told me this when I checked it out), not a book by Chicoro, Cathy Howse, Lorraine Massey, or anyone.
> 
> If people choose to ignore this, FINE. Personally, I totally ignored the damage they described using color - do I deny it? Nope. If someone wanted to tell me that color is damaging to the hair I would NOT disagree. It's a FACT. I just didn't care when I used it, and as long as my hair could still grow and retain length, I wasn't upset. Do I think my colored hair is weaker than my virgin hair? DUH. People need to stop taking this ish so f***ing personal. Everything isn't about you. The answer coming from someone who has self-esteem would be...yea, I know it's damaging, but as long as my hair isn't falling out, it doesn't bother me. It's just hair, it grows back.
> 
> **End rant**


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I'm sorry but reading those comments directed at her it is clear that people are idiots. If you pick up a cosmotology book, most of them will mention how heat damages hair and elaborates on the actual alteration to the chemical structure of the hair as a result of using heat frequently (which yes, is the same as a relaxer except there are different bonds in the hair being *permanently* broken/altered). Actually, when I first went natural I was terrified of using heat AT ALL, not because I read about it on a hair board, not because I wanted to be all gung-ho and natural nazi, but because I read about it in a SCIENCE BOOK. And a real science textbook that I got from the library with a $150 fee if I lost it (yes they told me this when I checked it out), not a book by Chicoro, Cathy Howse, Lorraine Massey, or anyone.
> 
> If people choose to ignore this, FINE. Personally, I totally ignored the damage they described using color - do I deny it? Nope. If someone wanted to tell me that color is damaging to the hair I would NOT disagree. It's a FACT. I just didn't care when I used it, and as long as my hair could still grow and retain length, I wasn't upset. Do I think my colored hair is weaker than my virgin hair? DUH. People need to stop taking this ish so f***ing personal. Everything isn't about you. The answer coming from someone who has self-esteem would be...yea, I know it's damaging, but as long as my hair isn't falling out, it doesn't bother me. It's just hair, it grows back.
> 
> **End rant**


*sigh*

I just dont get why this is so dang important. To me, its just hair. Unless you have damage beyond repair to your scalp or health issues, it will grow back. I agree with you BTW. I just find all this to be.......stupid.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 21, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1tufujnbzU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> she got huurr basket basket basket basket basket




lmao thanks for the good laugh!!!  oh yeah and this thread has gone off the hair typing deep end.   I'm just sayin.


----------



## EllePixie (May 21, 2011)

^^I agree with you - it is just hair. The reason I stopped being so afraid of heat is because I did not want to be a slave to my hair, whether it's natural, or relaxed. I want to do WHATEVER I want to do with MY hair, whether it's straighten, dye, pull, curl, whatever to it. If I mess it up, it will come back to me one day...just not that big a deal.


----------



## g.lo (May 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I'm sorry but reading those comments directed at her it is clear that people are idiots. If you pick up a cosmotology book, most of them will mention how heat damages hair and elaborates on the actual alteration to the chemical structure of the hair as a result of using heat frequently (which yes, is the same as a relaxer except there are different bonds in the hair being *permanently* broken/altered). Actually, when I first went natural I was terrified of using heat AT ALL, not because I read about it on a hair board, not because I wanted to be all gung-ho and natural nazi, but because I read about it in a SCIENCE BOOK. And a real science textbook that I got from the library with a $150 fee if I lost it (yes they told me this when I checked it out), not a book by Chicoro, Cathy Howse, Lorraine Massey, or anyone.
> 
> If people choose to ignore this, FINE. Personally, I totally ignored the damage they described using color - do I deny it? Nope. If someone wanted to tell me that color is damaging to the hair I would NOT disagree. It's a FACT. I just didn't care when I used it, and as long as my hair could still grow and retain length, I wasn't upset. Do I think my colored hair is weaker than my virgin hair? DUH. People need to stop taking this ish so f***ing personal. Everything isn't about you. The answer coming from someone who has self-esteem would be...yea, I know it's damaging, but as long as my hair isn't falling out, it doesn't bother me. It's just hair, it grows back.
> 
> **End rant**



Love all your post Elle, straight to the point and not biaised!!!! and sooooooo funny as well!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> ^^I agree with you - it is just hair. The reason I stopped being so afraid of heat is because I did not want to be a slave to my hair, whether it's natural, or relaxed. I want to do WHATEVER I want to do with MY hair, whether it's straighten, dye, pull, curl, whatever to it. If I mess it up, it will come back to me one day...just not that big a deal.



Exactly. Thats why I just laugh when people dayum near faint when they see me now. Im like dude, I didnt cut off my tit! I can grow it back if I want!


----------



## ladyviper (May 21, 2011)

This video makes you forget about hairtyping altogether.
I'm still speechless ....



DayDreamist said:


> lmao thanks for the good laugh!!!  oh yeah and this thread has gone off the hair typing deep end.   I'm just sayin.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I'm sorry but reading those comments directed at her it is clear that people are idiots. If you pick up a cosmotology book, most of them will mention how heat damages hair and elaborates on the actual alteration to the chemical structure of the hair as a result of using heat frequently (which yes, is the same as a relaxer except there are different bonds in the hair being *permanently* broken/altered). Actually, when I first went natural I was terrified of using heat AT ALL, not because I read about it on a hair board, not because I wanted to be all gung-ho and natural nazi, but because I read about it in a SCIENCE BOOK. And a real science textbook that I got from the library with a $150 fee if I lost it (yes they told me this when I checked it out), not a book by Chicoro, Cathy Howse, Lorraine Massey, or anyone.
> 
> If people choose to ignore this, FINE. Personally, I totally ignored the damage they described using color - do I deny it? Nope. If someone wanted to tell me that color is damaging to the hair I would NOT disagree. It's a FACT. I just didn't care when I used it, and as long as my hair could still grow and retain length, I wasn't upset. Do I think my colored hair is weaker than my virgin hair? DUH. People need to stop taking this ish so f***ing personal. Everything isn't about you. The answer coming from someone who has self-esteem would be...yea, I know it's damaging, but as long as my hair isn't falling out, it doesn't bother me. It's just hair, it grows back.
> 
> **End rant**


EllePixie
I don't even see this as a rant.  It's just plain and simple "real talk", "the truth",  and both of those things hurt ppl's feelings...so be it.  Being honest is asking alot from certain ppl and I ain't mad at em but they should return the favor every now and again.


----------



## EllePixie (May 21, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Exactly. Thats why I just laugh when people dayum near faint when they see me now. Im like dude, I did cut off my tit! I can grow it back if I want!



The same thing happened to me!!  People were like omg you cut off all your hair, like the world was ending...what? Now they see my hair they're like omg it grew back! And I say...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khCokQt--l4


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 21, 2011)

THE WORLD IS ENDING....... THANK YOU VERY MUCH! *insert serious eyeroll*


----------



## EllePixie (May 21, 2011)

http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh5VAP1MT80TM0Id2C


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (May 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh5VAP1MT80TM0Id2C[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## rockstar (May 21, 2011)

I read this entire thread at work over a 2 day period. Pure entertainment. 



Napp said:


> her hair doesnt curl up like you would normally see...her ends dont even spiral up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I'm all late and wrong, but I did have a comment about her wet hair picture. In one of her videos, she stated she only washes her hair stretched and in twists or braids. This might have been twists or braids that were unraveled; therefore, her ends did not curl up and pattern appears looser.

There was another picture of her wash and go, and it does appear her hair looks more like the second picture than the first.

ETA: Hi EllePixie!  I got an A on my project. Thank you so much again!


----------



## EllePixie (May 21, 2011)

rockstar Yay you got an A!!!!


----------



## keenyme (May 21, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh5VAP1MT80TM0Id2C


ummm... did anyone peep the walls of their shower?! they couldn't buy some lysol before  letting a camera crew all up in their home?!


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 21, 2011)

This thread still going? Cant we just enjoy our last day on earth in peace?


----------



## CrueltyFree (May 21, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> she uses heat "infrequently"





> HairCrush (2 days ago)
> Natrlch I am not completely against using heat because I do use heat from time to time. My issue is when people use it frequently in an attempt to change their hair texture. This encourages damage. And I didn't know so many women used BKT treatments. This is something that I never would do.
> 
> HairCru (2 days ago)
> ...








 How'd you get these comments when they are disabled? erplexed


----------



## Napp (May 21, 2011)

This is how a typical heat training thead on lhcf goes

Original poster: lets talk bout heat training

anti heat train poster:its bad! its bad! its bad! Damage.(200 thanks)

pro heattraining poster: well for xyz reason its working for me. Its not as bad as youre making it seem.

Anti poster:youre in denial! you cant face the fact your hair is damaged! stop speading mis info!

Pro poster:well really its aint that bad.my  hair is retaining length and looks healthy


moderate poster: well some people can do it.if it works for them great.its not for everyone.
*ignored*

anti poster: denial! Your hair will break off eventually! your hair is not really healthy!
youre delusional! You are ignorant! Stop sugar cotaing your lies! You are stupid to try and grow hair this way!just get a relaxer. I would never eva eva eva think of doing this because i am a sane beautiful balck woman who is in touch with the african blood that runs through my veins!  Why do you feel you must hide the truth? You have some deep seated complex in which you must fry your curls straight because you feel like you should have been born indian!
(2000 thanks)

mods: aww crap *clank*


----------



## Embyra (May 21, 2011)

Napp said:


> You have some deep seated complex in which you must fry your curls straight because you feel like you should have been born indian!
> (2000 thanks)
> 
> mods: aww crap *clank*



i burst out laughing at that part


----------



## lolascurls (May 21, 2011)

This thread is crazy!The world must be ending 'cause i read the whole dang thing!



EllePixie said:


> Well for one, like I said before, she wears a lot of twist outs...when I wash my hair after I'm done with a twist out, my wet hair often still looks like the pattern of the twist out (similar to her picture above), but longer because it's been watered down - that's why I found a picture of her hair after it had dried - which is the "accurate" way to type hair.
> 
> But anyway, I'm not going sit in here and argue/discuss/etc with y'all about this chile's hair type - because I think hair typing is hogwash and a half. I just think it's slam hilarity that every SINGLE DARN TIME someone has long natural hair they get classified as above a 4. Hilarious, or sad. Depends on my mood.
> 
> **Moonwalks out of thread**



ITA that if you are going to dance around the Andre system (holding it  above your head like a placard) then you should compare dry hair. The  pic alot of people keep picking at is the wet texture (possibly after a  braided hair wash!) 


Napp said:


> anti poster: denial! Your hair will break off eventually! your hair is not really healthy! youre delusional! You are ignorant! Stop sugar cotaing your lies! You are stupid to try and grow hair this way!_*just get a relaxer. I would never eva eva eva think of doing this because i am a sane beautiful balck woman who is in touch with the african blood that runs through my veins!  Why do you feel you must hide the truth? You have some deep seated complex in which you must fry your curls straight because you feel like you should have been born indian!*_
> (2000 thanks)
> 
> mods: aww crap *clank*



lol at the bolded! African bold in my veins? As an African, I like that! 
Too bad we're all part-Indian deep-down ('cause once you have WL hair, you're part-_something_ these days!) 
Oh LHCF....grow up or grow hair!


----------



## bronzebomb (May 21, 2011)

Napp said:


> mods: aww crap *clank*


 
this


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (May 21, 2011)

1. Is her hair beautiful? Yes
2. Do I care what type? No
3. Would I heat train? No
4. Is heat damaging? Yes
5. Do I still use heat? Yes, not very often.
6. Did I read all 24 pages of this thread? Yes
7. Did the world end today? No
8. Do I love this forum? Yes, yes, and yes!!!


----------



## Billygirl61 (May 21, 2011)

Napp said:


> This is how a typical heat training thead on lhcf goes
> 
> Original poster: lets talk bout heat training
> 
> ...



Girl you are too funny you made me laugh so much I was crying


----------



## islanchile (May 22, 2011)

rockstar said:


> I read this entire thread at work over a 2 day period. Pure entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have tried very, very hard to stay out of this conversation because hair typing arguments always end the same way - no-one ever budges from their position.  However, I've been stalking Chime's Fotki and Facebook page for a long time now.  I have never seen a picture of her hair that looks anything like picture #2.  Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

That's it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 22, 2011)

Napp said:


> This is how a typical heat training thead on lhcf goes
> 
> Original poster: lets talk bout heat training
> 
> ...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ninapruitt#p/u/6/w0-Z9vBEbQw

similar texture at the roots...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYHJtf0I1Wg&feature=related   what the heyell type is this?


i like it..... so cute she uses the curls line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZG0K4VNagM&feature=related


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYHJtf0I1Wg&feature=related   what the heyell type is this?



wow! 
Her hair reminds me of celinastarr

otherwise, I got nothin. I have no idea what hairtype Chime is. Just know it's helluva pretty and nothin' like mine.


----------



## nappystorm (May 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYHJtf0I1Wg&feature=related   what the heyell type is this?


I love her hair!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I love her hair!!



what the heyeeelll ya'll doing up?

yeah i love that she uses the curls line (is that a black owned line?)  she should totally try the curly girl method


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXA3W773lu4&feature=related

meet ladybug


----------



## nappystorm (May 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> what the heyeeelll ya'll doing up?
> 
> yeah i love that she uses the curls line (is that a black owned line?)  she should totally try the curly girl method


I'm part vampire. What are you doing up?


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> logic hit me on the way to sleep, roflmao
> don't know where my thinking cap has been, but i know better...
> but been over it 22 pages ago, so i'll let it go
> britt you're right tho :-0, (there's science & there's logic)oke:



Really not sure what you mean by this. Are you addressing me?


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 22, 2011)

cmw45 said:


> She looks like a coarse 3c.
> 
> What it is, is gorgeous!



Basically this.  

I was so intrigued by her length I kind of e-stalked her and found all her vids and fotki (something I never do).  After having looked at her hair in various stages, this is my conclusion.  I've seen lots of 4a's of varying textures, but what they all have in common is the pencil-sized spirals.  Her hair isn't like that.  No curl type has a monopoly on texture - fine, medium, coarse.  I guess my question is inverse of the whole "why if someone has long hair do people send them up on the typing ladder?" question.  Why, if someone has coarse hair is it automatically 4-something?  And FTR, Sera is a clear, waist-length 4b.  Chime's hair isn't anything like hers.  As for why typing is important, it's not really, but I think it helps to identify and categorize for people who are trying to find ways to address their particular hair concerns.  Of course, it all ends up being trial and error.  All in all, I'm inspired, even though I'm in the "hot mess" phase of my transition!


----------



## ms-gg (May 22, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> *No curl type has a monopoly on texture *- fine, medium, coarse.  I guess my question is inverse of the whole "why if someone has long hair do people send them up on the typing ladder?" question.*  Why, if someone has coarse hair is it automatically 4-something?*  And FTR, Sera is a clear, waist-length 4b.  Chime's hair isn't anything like hers.




 And God forbid it is coarse and kinky erplexed


----------



## EllePixie (May 22, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> And God forbid it is coarse and kinky erplexed



I agree with the sentiment that coarse does not equal type 4, but I still think she is a type 4 (with some 3c and 4b according to her) based on her dry, no product pic, just not a 4b. The wet pic is still laughable to me...being that if a LHCF'er posted a wet pic in their hair typing thread, people would ask for a dry one. lol


----------



## EllePixie (May 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYHJtf0I1Wg&feature=related   what the heyell type is this?
> 
> 
> i like it..... so cute she uses the curls line
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZG0K4VNagM&feature=related



Gorgeous. That's how much hair I want. Like the type of hair you look at and you're just like, "Gotd*mn, that's a lot of hair."


----------



## greenandchic (May 22, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Gorgeous. That's how much hair I want. Like the type of hair you look at and you're just like, "Gotd*mn, that's a lot of hair."



Exactly!  I saw a woman with similar hair type and color on a bike last year with her hair blowing in the wind.  Actually, this woman was closer to a 4a/3c, but with the same length.


----------



## EllePixie (May 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Exactly!  I saw a woman with similar hair type and color on a bike last year with her hair blowing in the wind.  Actually, this woman was closer to a 4a/3c, but with the same length.



Mmmmmmm *drools*

Btw, hey girl, glad you could join us.


----------



## greenandchic (May 22, 2011)

Thanks! I lurked long enougherplexed


----------



## gcchick_07 (May 22, 2011)

just to add to the chaos that is this thread:

my hair is primarily 4a except the front of my hair. for a while i thought it was 4b but it just waves up. i primarily pull my hair back off my face while it is wet and the only time i don't ear it pulled back like that is when it's in a twist out. otherwise, it's in a pulled back puff.

i've been trying to figure out how to fix my hair not curling up, but nothing has worked so far.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

>


the one picture that stumps my logic

her hair is  the f'in bomb


----------



## Napp (May 22, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I agree with the sentiment that coarse does not equal type 4, but I still think she is a type 4 (with some 3c and 4b according to her) based on her dry, no product pic, just not a 4b. The wet pic is still laughable to me...being that if an LHCF'er posted a wet pic in their hair typing thread, people would ask for a dry one. lol



Since i posted the wet pic i will just add the reasoning behind it. I was planning to compare it to a wet 4a picture that i easily could find in google images but i wasnt able to find one in a rush so i just posted a dry picture. The picture was to show the show the difference between the two. Ive never seen wet 4a to look like that and look like the following picture dry.just as an example to show why some would be skeptical about her hair type.i was thinking to post my own pictures to compare but i knew better...

Also when someone shows wet hair pictures in a hairtyping thread its usually wet with product which is what people have qualms about. I dont think ive seen a hairtyping thread that was questioned by showing wet product free hair along with dry pictures.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

Hair Typing Part I: Andre Walker
 stylist Andre Walker and Author of the book Andre Talks Hair, developed a hair-typing system that is frequently used to catergorize the various types of textures of curly hair.  Andre's system breaks the differnt textures into 4 main categories and from there, into sub categories. 

This system should only be used as a guide and, in my opinion, is more important for natural-heads to know and become familiar with hair types than relaxed-heads as far as CARE is concerned. 

DISCLAIMER: ALL TYPES OF HAIR GROWS one hair type is not "superior" over another.  The foundation of growing hair to its longest lengths has little to do with (if at all) the type of hair one has and MORE to do with a solid 3C's regimen.

Type 1
Type 1 is straight hair. (that's all there is to it!)

Type 2
A relatively unusual type, wavy hair tends to be coarse, with a definite S pattern to it. There are three Type 2 subtypes: A- Fine /thin, B -medium-textured, and C - thick and coarse. Type 2A is very easy to handle, blowing out into a straighter style or taking on curlier looks with relative ease. Types 2B and 2C are a little more resistant to styling and have a tendency to frizz.

Type 3
When this type of hair is wet, it appears to be pretty straight. As it dries, the hair goes back to its curly state. When curly hair is wet it usually straightens out. As it dries, it absorbs the water and contracts to its curliest state. Humidity tends to make this type of curly hair even curlier, or even frizzier. Type 3 hair has a lot of body and is easily styled in its natural state, or it can be easily straightened with a blow-dryer into a smoother style. Healthy Type 3 hair is shiny, with soft, smooth curls and strong elasticity. The curls are well-defined and springy. 

Andre defines two subtypes of curly hair. First, there is type 3A hair which is very loosely curled and usually very shiny with big curls. The shorter the hair is, the straighter it gets. The longer the hair is the more defined the curl. Then, there is type 3B hair which has a medium amount of curl to tight corkscrews. It's not unusual to see a mixture of these types existing on the same head. Curly hair usually consists of a combination of textures, with the crown being the curliest part. Lastly there is a type 3C, is hair type that is not in Andre Walker’s book, but many people suggest that it should be. This type of hair can be described as tight curls in corkscrews. The curls can be either kinky, or very tightly curled, with lots and lots of strands densely packed together.

Type 4 
According to Andre Walker, if your hair falls into the Type 4 category, then it is kinky, or very tightly curled. Generally, Type 4 hair is very wiry, very tightly coiled and very fragile. Similar to Type 3 hair, Type 4 hair appears to be coarse, but it is actually quite fine, with lots and lots of these strands densely packed together. Type 4 hair that is healthy won't shine, but it will have sheen. It will be soft to the touch and will pass the strand test with ease. It will feel silkier than it will look shiny. 

Type 4 hairs looks tough and durable, but looks can be deceiving. If you have Type 4 hair, you already know that it is the most fragile hair around. There are two subtypes of Type 4 hair: Type 4A, tightly coiled hair that, when stretched, has an S pattern, much like curly hair; and Type 4B, which has a Z pattern, less of a defined curl pattern (instead of curling or coiling, the hair bends in sharp angles like the letter Z). Type 4A tends to have more moisture than Type 4B, which will have a wiry texture.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 22, 2011)

I wish Andre would just kept his dayam mouth closed on the subject.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I wish Andre would just kept his dayam mouth closed on the subject.





i think he made it... and forgot all about the shyyyyte personally

joke's on us


----------



## islanchile (May 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> the one picture that stumps my logic
> 
> her hair is  the f'in bomb




Her hair is incredible.  

With regard to the picture, I don't know.  Her hair sorta looks post take-down to me.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

islanchile said:


> Her hair is incredible.
> 
> With regard to the picture, I don't know.  Her hair sorta looks post take-down to me.



could be... like a sew in take down.... great point

best hair in the dauuum biz!


----------



## Solitude (May 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i think he made it... *and forgot all about the shyyyyte personally*
> 
> joke's on us



 I know, right??? It's like he invented the system, but doesn't care about it nearly as much as other people do.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

Chime told me she recorded a video this weekend with her air-dried hair
she says she hopes/thinks it will answer a lot of questions everyone has
about her hair

she's so cool IMO...


----------



## ms-gg (May 23, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I know, right??? It's like he invented the system, but doesn't care about it nearly as much as other people do.




This ninja was like, let me make some bull-ish up real quick to make my book sound super official and we all fell for it. Now ole boy and Oprah sitting back laughing at us like:


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 23, 2011)

I love Chime's hair. I don't understand how we ended up turning it into a battle of the textures when it was supposed to be about heat training.   I hope to have long natural hair like hers one day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> This ninja was like, let me make some bull-ish up real quick to make my book sound super official and we all fell for it. *Now ole boy and Oprah sitting back laughing at us like:*



I think he's about one of the only black people Oprah has publicly put on, (besides Gail)erplexed


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (May 23, 2011)

she's mainly a 4a. people keep hair typing her twistout pics and i'm not sure why. she washes her hair in twists and then unravels them so her wash-n-go's are really wet, twistouts. her hair is gorgeous either way


----------



## keelioness (May 23, 2011)

I just posted this in another thread..Ladies who are Facebook friends with Chime (Haircrush) please check out her latest profile pic..her hair is in full fro mode..No twist out, braid out..nothing..She is definitely a type 4..YAY!!!!!!


----------



## EllePixie (May 23, 2011)

keelioness said:


> I just posted this in another thread..Ladies who are Facebook friends with Chime (Haircrush) please check out her latest profile pic..her hair is in full fro mode..No twist out, braid out..nothing..She is definitely a type 4..YAY!!!!!!



Watch it girl...someone will come back in here and tell you that's a blow out in about five minutes...I give up, her hair type has no impact on my natural hair journey. It's just purdy hair!


----------



## keelioness (May 23, 2011)

I hear u Ellie...I just feel so inspired by her.. I don't wanna start anything ..<runs outta thread>


----------



## BostonMaria (May 23, 2011)

Let's see if we can get to 600 posts!

BTW has anybody done a DNA test on her to see if she's mixed? She might be trickin us with all that good herrrr


----------



## MissSenegal (May 23, 2011)

Whats her facebook name cause I want to see.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

#517.......


----------



## Kiki0130 (May 23, 2011)

#518 lolololol


----------



## NicWhite (May 23, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Let's see if we can get to 600 posts!
> 
> *BTW has anybody done a DNA test on her to see if she's mixed?* She might be trickin us with all that good herrrr


 
@ bolded 

*But fo' real tho', who has the testing kit??!?!? Which one of y'all can get a strand of her hair?!?!?!?*


----------



## Embyra (May 23, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> @ bolded
> 
> *But fo' real tho', who has the testing kit??!?!? Which one of y'all can get a strand of her hair?!?!?!?*




i think nappystormlives in her area


----------



## Napp (May 23, 2011)

#521

im not an arguer. I find it easier to just agree to disagree. I feel like everyone should be able to voice their opinion whether or whether not it is agreed upon by the masses


----------



## BostonMaria (May 23, 2011)

#522

I don't really have anything to add to this conversation
sorry. carry on.


----------



## nappystorm (May 23, 2011)

Embyra said:


> i think @nappystormlives in her area


I ain't going to jail for y'all  but no she's not mixed.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (May 23, 2011)

i don't have nothing to add, just marking my place


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

#525  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MWHwhqgrs&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kobW9n8nA&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl989gygW30&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VvIGX5Vt0M


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> #525 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MWHwhqgrs&feature=relmfu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kobW9n8nA&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...


 

Im soooo not trying to sound mean but  WTF? Wassup with the makeup? The eyebrows and pastel pink lipstickerplexed? She is obviously pretty but she is taking away from her natural beauty.... Im seriously confused.... Her hair is beautiful but I couldnt concentrate on what she was saying because I was scared of her eyebrows....I did however hear her say she doesnt use protective styles ever because she doesnt need them and she NEVER combs or brushes her hair bc her hair NEVER tangles. That must be NIIIIICE, I need some of what she got.


ETA:  She may be the only person Ive seen actually draw on a unibrow... I'm seriously confused.


----------



## geejay (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> #525  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MWHwhqgrs&feature=relmfu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kobW9n8nA&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...




tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT you know you are wrong. these videos deserve their own thread. maybe their own forum, most likely their own internet.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

geejay said:


> @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT you know you are wrong. these videos deserve their own thread. maybe their own forum, most likely their own internet.





#528


----------



## ladyviper (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT I called my lawyer.. we are sueing you for emotional distress and almost killing me of laughter ..expect to be served 



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> #528


----------



## Embyra (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> #525  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MWHwhqgrs&feature=relmfu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kobW9n8nA&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...




I believe she is on the same prescription drugs as britney spears


----------



## EllePixie (May 23, 2011)

My dad said the superhero one looks like Avatar...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT I called my lawyer.. we are sueing you for emotional distress and almost killing me of laughter ..expect to be served





HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> Im soooo not trying to sound mean but  WTF? Wassup with the makeup? The eyebrows and pastel pink lipstickerplexed? She is obviously pretty but she is taking away from her natural beauty.... Im seriously confused.... Her hair is beautiful but I couldnt concentrate on what she was saying because I was scared of her eyebrows....I did however hear her say she doesnt use protective styles ever because she doesnt need them and she NEVER combs or brushes her hair bc her hair NEVER tangles. That must be NIIIIICE, I need some of what she got.
> 
> 
> ETA:  She may be the only person Ive seen actually draw on a unibrow... I'm seriously confused.



i smell *hat-er-a-tion*!!!    http://www.youtube.com/user/StayFabuluss#p/u/25/MJtIF8oUs4Q
purple haterade!!!!!


----------



## ladyviper (May 23, 2011)

Who else agrees with me that is one of the weirdest threads (I'm sure there are weirder) We started talking abou heat training and had different topics along the way (bonnet girl, tittays, walmart songs) 
WTF!!


----------



## Embyra (May 23, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> Who else agrees with me that is one of the weirdest threads (I'm sure are weirder) We started talking abou heat training and had different topics along the ways (bonnet girl, tittays, walmart songs)
> WTF!! lol



LHCF is a forum that likes to give back even if its foolishness


----------



## ladyviper (May 23, 2011)

You can't help yourself, can you? 
Imagine her make up and bonnet girl's shell hair... that would be a look that even Gaga wouldn't go near. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/astrozier1#p/u/1/I1osVzlRTKU



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i smell *hat-er-a-tion*!!!    http://www.youtube.com/user/StayFabuluss#p/u/25/MJtIF8oUs4Q
> purple haterade!!!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

Bonnet girl is my boo!  she stole my heart

i thinks she's blasian


----------



## empressri (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> #525  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MWHwhqgrs&feature=relmfu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kobW9n8nA&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT it's official. i hate you. we are NOT COOL ANYMORE!!!

why lawd why!!!!!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> #525  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MWHwhqgrs&feature=relmfu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kobW9n8nA&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...



Thanks for showing why some videos are worse than others!  What the hell is up with this chick? She makes Bonnet Girl seem normal!


----------



## ladyviper (May 23, 2011)

someone's response to Bonnet Girl stating she's mixed: 

"your hair is nappy.Get the **** over it.You are not mixed point  BLANK.Your mom just looks like she had a jerry churl. That nose,those  lips!! Not mixed all sub-saharan African.jesus. People out here dying to  be mixed when they *** look like someone took them outta a﻿ roots  movie."

Ouch!



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Bonnet girl is my boo!  she stole my heart
> 
> i thinks she's blasian


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i smell *hat-er-a-tion*!!!    http://www.youtube.com/user/StayFabuluss#p/u/25/MJtIF8oUs4Q
> purple haterade!!!!!



Was Homie the Clown tryin to give a motivational speech about being confident and encourage her haters?  Lmao. She looks like Princess Bubble-Gum gone wrong with that metallic shadow applied up to her furry friend and OMG the humanity w/ that lipstick.   You are so bad for posting this, I tried to stop watching it but it was like a train wreck, I just couldn't turn my head....

Nah, let me be real, I am a hater.  I was to be JUST like her.   I'm about to go do my makeup, now where did I put my clown makeup kit? Lol!  J/k ( it wad toooo easy, imma stop tho.... Lol)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

empressri said:


> @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT it's official. i hate you. we are NOT COOL ANYMORE!!!
> 
> why lawd why!!!!!!!


----------



## thaidreams (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Chime told me she recorded a video this weekend with her air-dried hair
> she says she hopes/thinks it will answer a lot of questions everyone has
> about her hair
> 
> she's so cool IMO...



I can't wait to see this video!!!! I really hoping she's not referring to the one she put up recently.


----------



## Embyra (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


>



ARRGGHH


----------



## ms-gg (May 23, 2011)

> you should﻿ make an eyebrow tutorial!
> loljuanita 5 days ago 45


OMG  iDied.  I know my joints was rough but sheesh woman.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> someone's response to Bonnet Girl stating she's mixed:
> 
> "your hair is nappy.Get the **** over it.You are not mixed point  BLANK.Your mom just looks like she had a jerry churl. That nose,those  lips!! Not mixed all sub-saharan African.jesus. People out here dying to  be mixed when they *** look like someone took them outta a﻿ roots  movie."
> 
> Ouch!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

Embyra said:


> ARRGGHH


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> #525  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MWHwhqgrs&feature=relmfu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kobW9n8nA&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...



this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI


----------



## Embyra (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


>




damn the one with the pink hair really backing it up


----------



## Skiggle (May 23, 2011)




----------



## NicWhite (May 23, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI




    This thread has officially gone to the 9th level of he!!

This cannot be real life. erplexed


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI


she seems like a sweetie......just doesn't know
but the comments .........



> Girl u are nuts...plz take ur﻿ meds  Starr0       1 week ago                           8


----------



## geejay (May 23, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI




Her heart seems to be genuinely in the right place, but her execution is... *searches for kindest interpretation*... unfortunate.  erplexed

However, in a head-to-head match between her and Bonnet Girl, I'mma have to go with Bonnet Girl as the undefeated queen of crazy. This chick actually makes sense when she talks. Her makeup just distracts from  (and, in the case of the above video, undermines) her point .


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 23, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI



This was SOOOOO horrible and YES offensive that I was in denial the entire video....!  I mean WHO does s***t like that?  Really?  I kept fast forwarding through it, I couldn't even consistently listen to her.... Smh.   The girl is obviously touched!

ETA: Who is Bonnet Girl?


----------



## empressri (May 23, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI



my jaw hit the floor and stayed open for a good 30 seconds....


----------



## EllePixie (May 23, 2011)

Confess!!! Which one of you wrote to Kurly Bella?

http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/05/type-4-natural-hair-limits/


----------



## ladyviper (May 23, 2011)

I absolutely agree.. she's just different. Bonnet Girl is crazy and delusional which is alot worse. I swear to God..play Bonnet Girl's videos to a suspect on rotation and you'll get a confession!!  



geejay said:


> Her heart seems to be genuinely in the right place, but her execution is... *searches for kindest interpretation*... unfortunate.  erplexed
> 
> However, in a head-to-head match between her and Bonnet Girl, I'mma have to go with Bonnet Girl as the undefeated queen of crazy. This chick actually makes sense when she talks. Her makeup just distracts from  (and, in the case of the above video, undermines) her point .


----------



## ladyviper (May 23, 2011)

In Eddie Murphy voice: "It wasn't me!"



EllePixie said:


> Confess!!! Which one of you wrote to Kurly Bella?
> 
> http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/05/type-4-natural-hair-limits/


----------



## ms-gg (May 23, 2011)

OMG This is too much to digest on a monday evening


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 23, 2011)

lmfao! yall still got it poppin up in here! 

 im all out the loop so ima sit back and enjoy....


----------



## metro_qt (May 23, 2011)

geejay said:


> tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT you know you are wrong. these videos deserve their own thread. maybe their own forum,_* most likely their own internet. *_


_*

*_

Yes, i do believe you're right


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 23, 2011)

Now how did StaysoFabuuuuluuuusss get mixed up in alla this???


----------



## metro_qt (May 23, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI



NO!!! NO!!! Triple NO!!!! and NO!!!!!!!!!!!!
(She says asian dolls have 'squinchy eyes')

on a brighter note, she has smaller eyebrows here


----------



## Napp (May 23, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI




her brows look better than usual in this one though


----------



## islanchile (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> the one picture that stumps my logic
> 
> her hair is  the f'in bomb





EllePixie said:


> Watch it girl...someone will come back in here and tell you that's a blow out in about five minutes...I give up, *her hair type has no impact on my natural hair journey. It's just purdy hair*!



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 23, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Now how did StaysoFabuuuuluuuusss get mixed up in alla this???



Girl  you now you're just hatin cuz you don't have ONE furry eyebrow


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 23, 2011)

I hate you so much right now BM!! :rofl3:


----------



## Minty (May 23, 2011)

OMG SparklingFlame I'm so mad at'chu right now - yea I've been gone for a minute and bout to fall out when I saw that siggy pic with faded out back...I just followed that fade on down your neck like whhhhhhaaaaaa. huuuuuhhhhh 

LOL - cute.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 23, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> OMG @SparklingFlame I'm so mad at'chu right now - yea I've been gone for a minute and bout to fall out when I saw that siggy pic with faded out back...I just followed that fade on down your neck like whhhhhhaaaaaa. huuuuuhhhhh
> 
> LOL - cute.


I love it!!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Girl you now you're just hatin cuz you don't have ONE furry eyebrow


 

oh heyelll naaaaw
you just took it to far


pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeez don't ya'll gif gurus be cutting and pasting stayfab's eyebrow work into no gifi swear I'll quit this dauum forum


----------



## ms-gg (May 23, 2011)

Without a shadow of a doubt, ES is a type 3.  I mean come on son, look at the size of those coils dude.  


Naw let me stop...home girl is type 4 all day everyday....Stevie Wonder can see that ish...

"Is she type 4 Stevie?"


----------



## Napp (May 24, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt, ES is a type 3.  I mean come on son, look at the size of those coils dude.
> 
> 
> Naw let me stop...home girl is type 4 all day everyday....Stevie Wonder can see that ish...
> ...


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM0v_FkOBEQ&feature=BFa&list=ULvVWi3locXHs&index=2


Sooooo, Bonnet Girl apologizes to the Black Community and wants to list 10 things she loves about Black people but runs out on #3 and then thinks of a 4th.  It starts around 9:18... OMG  she is a different kind of girl....I dont know what else to say.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt, ES is a type 3.  I mean come on son, look at the size of those coils dude.
> 
> 
> Naw let me stop...home girl is type 4 all day everyday....Stevie Wonder can see that ish...
> ...



       
I had to hold my laugh here at work after reading that question and seeing this image of Stevie Wonder!!!


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

**Scared whimper**

I lol'ed whens he said that black men don't care about weave or fake nails and things like that. IME, they are the MOST vocal about it!


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

and we're back at the Nappyview..Hot topic of today: Anything goes...I actually would love it if Elle would interview Bonnet Girl for her blog!


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> and we're back at the Nappyview..Hot topic of today: Anything goes...I actually would love it if Elle would interview Bonnet Girl for her blog!



Boo your life!


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

hahaha :angeldevi



EllePixie said:


> Boo your life!


----------



## GraciousMystique (May 24, 2011)

her hair is gorgeous 

[IMG]http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i340/mina2000/247806_509615640154_114300128_30110885_1391457_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nappystorm (May 24, 2011)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM0v_FkOBEQ&feature=BFa&list=ULvVWi3locXHs&index=2
> 
> 
> Sooooo, Bonnet Girl apologizes to the Black Community and wants to list 10 things she loves about Black people but runs out on #3 and then thinks of a 4th.  It starts around 9:18... OMG  she is a different kind of girl....I dont know what else to say.




 GIFSoup


----------



## bride91501 (May 24, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Confess!!! Which one of you wrote to Kurly Bella?
> 
> http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/05/type-4-natural-hair-limits/



She is a long time LHCF sis, so I'm sure she's lurking like the rest of us  . There's enough tom-foolery up in this piece to keep the entire natural community busy for the next year  ......Carry on.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 24, 2011)

GraciousMystique said:


> her hair is gorgeous
> 
> [IMG]http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i340/mina2000/247806_509615640154_114300128_30110885_1391457_n.jpg[/IMG]


 

Yes, no doubt, without a question, her hair is gorgeous.... My hair aspires to be like hers in length and tickness when it grows up...... *sigh* oh how I wish....

ETA:  If this was taken after she shaved part of her head, then thats ridiculous!  she still can cover the shaved side and nobody can tell bc she has soo much damn hair!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM0v_FkOBEQ&feature=BFa&list=ULvVWi3locXHs&index=2
> 
> 
> Sooooo, Bonnet Girl apologizes to the Black Community and wants to list 10 things she loves about Black people but runs out on #3 and then thinks of a 4th.  It starts around 9:18... OMG  she is a different kind of girl....I dont know what else to say.








*did this chic....noo  noooo nooo

this young lady just SAY we are notable b/c when we don't have blinds....we can hang bed sheets on our windows so nobody can see inside our house????????????????   

I HONESTLY jus can't anymore


and whoooooooooooooooooooooo are all these dauuuum prospects she's skipping over?  *

 http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 24, 2011)

GraciousMystique said:


> her hair is gorgeous
> 
> [IMG]http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i340/mina2000/247806_509615640154_114300128_30110885_1391457_n.jpg[/IMG]



:lovedrool::lovedrool:


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

GraciousMystique said:


> her hair is gorgeous
> 
> [IMG]http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i340/mina2000/247806_509615640154_114300128_30110885_1391457_n.jpg[/IMG]







http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


>


 

This had me rolling on the floor because that was the look on my face the entire time I was watching the video...


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 24, 2011)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM0v_FkOBEQ&feature=BFa&list=ULvVWi3locXHs&index=2
> 
> 
> Sooooo, Bonnet Girl apologizes to the Black Community and wants to list 10 things she loves about Black people but runs out on #3 and then thinks of a 4th. It starts around 9:18... OMG she is a different kind of girl....I dont know what else to say.


 
this chick right HERE has officially gone off the cherokee/blackfoot reservation  I dont need this heaux encouraging my blackness!

I cant believe I let her get under my skin  

she needs some real therapy from that "psychology" group she is a part of!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 24, 2011)

Wow her hair is beautiful.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *did this chic....noo noooo nooo*
> 
> *this young lady just SAY we are notable b/c when we don't have blinds....we can hang bed sheets on our windows so nobody can see inside our house???????????????? *
> 
> ...


 

YES!!!!!!! she REALLY did say that!  Bedsheets on the window..... lol   I just, I cant, I dont know what to think.... She really does need help.  these damn gifs you're posting got my sides hurting from laughing so hard.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

i wonder how many follicles Chime has on her head


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> YES!!!!!!! she REALLY did say that!  Bedsheets on the window..... lol   I just, I cant, I dont know what to think.... She really does need help.  these damn gifs you're posting got my sides hurting from laughing so hard.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7ftTo6u0YI&feature=autoplay&list=ULvVWi3locXHs&index=5&playnext=3

in this one.... SHE JUST DIDN'T BOTHER TO STICK AROUND FOR THE DAUUUUUUM VIDEO   "911"


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i wonder how many follicles Chime has on her head


   On average, a head can have anywhere from between 80,000 -140,000 hairs so I would guestimate about 2 million...lol an thats after she shaved off 1 million on the side...  Seriously, she has to be well above average and she probably has more than one strand growing out of each follicle which is why her hair is sooo doggon thick!!!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (May 24, 2011)

just when i think ima stop wasting my chipotle burrito money on this forum.....threads like these mane.....


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

I wanted to say thanks to tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT for supporting my quest to have Elle interview Bonnet Girl... Or maybe us interview her. I really think we can learn from her wisdom 



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7ftTo6u0YI&feature=autoplay&list=ULvVWi3locXHs&index=5&playnext=3
> 
> in this one.... SHE JUST DIDN'T BOTHER TO STICK AROUND FOR THE DAUUUUUUM VIDEO   "911"


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7ftTo6u0YI&feature=autoplay&list=ULvVWi3locXHs&index=5&playnext=3
> 
> in this one.... SHE JUST DIDN'T BOTHER TO STICK AROUND FOR THE DAUUUUUUM VIDEO   "911"


 


WOOOOOOW! I guess she figured she would give people a break....lol lol lol lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWgq-U0YkZU&feature=relmfu

Check this one out, its about growing nails but she starts out talking about President Obama and Bin Laden... Then she spouts on crazy mis information about growing nails with some horrible nails.... And she equated watching an Indian womans tutorial about nails to the fact that the lady is Indian and "As you know, Indian people have long hair".... What that has to do with nails?  idk...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

I LOVE ME some bonnet girl.... but know way n heyleelll i can take another video today

jus cannot

i'll schedule it in for 2morrow :-/


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> On average, a head can have anywhere from between 80,000 -140,000 hairs so I would guestimate about 2 million...lol an thats after she shaved off 1 million on the side...  Seriously, she has to be well above average and she probably has more than one strand growing out of each follicle which is why her hair is sooo doggon thick!!!!!


.... sista 3 strand

what a beautiful science project


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> .... sista 3 strand
> 
> what a beautiful science project


 

Oh most definately...  I only wish I was a 3 strand follicle girl....


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

I'm still mad she blocked me from commenting...

And I still think it's crazy that we have hundreds of thousands of hairs on our heads. I know it's true but I always feel like I could count all mine if I felt like it lol.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

who blocked you?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

#600.......:eatme::eatme::bouncegre    :alcoholic    :Copy of 2cool::Copy of 2cool::2cool::2cool::2cool::2cool::reddancer: :reddancer:


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> who blocked you?



Bonnet Girl! Like when we first had her vids up....and I just tried to comment today and ask her where she finds these men who are so down...and I couldn't!! I has a sad.  I need her to tell me the secret! I need TO KNOW


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

bonnet doesn't even wanna be your friend?


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> bonnet doesn't even wanna be your friend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think she got mad at me after I told her ACV wasn't a moisturizer...


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 24, 2011)

EllePixie Wow! Bonnet Girl block you....how sad 

you were supporting your fellow black sista


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

Yea! And then she comes and comments on my videos! I should be petty and block her back...


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

She thought it was a moisturizer??? Maybe she used it in her secret Native American mixed concoction!




EllePixie said:


> I think she got mad at me after I told her ACV wasn't a moisturizer...


----------



## PPGbubbles (May 24, 2011)

Ha! just comment back and tell her what you couldnt say because you were blocked lol


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> She thought it was a moisturizer??? Maybe she used it in her secret Native American mixed concoction!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmLBxJvvB_g


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

hmm very informative on how not to care for your hair..Elle as a pj do use use Argan oil?


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> hmm very informative..Elle as a pj do use use Argan oil?



I use it on straight hair but my hair doesn't like oils very much.


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

shame.. i would have love to have send you some (it's cheap here in Europe because of the large _Moroccan_ community here. 





EllePixie said:


> I use it on straight hair but my hair doesn't like oils very much.


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> shame.. i would have love to have send you some (it's cheap here in Europe because of the large _Moroccan_ community here.



Dang how cheap is it over there? I paid like $15 for 2oz, that wasn't too bad.


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

A friend of mine is moroccan gets it directly from a village. Hmm about $35/ €25 per 16 oz. (that includes shipping)



EllePixie said:


> Dang how cheap is it over there? I paid like $15 for 2oz, that wasn't too bad.


----------



## danniegirl (May 24, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmLBxJvvB_g


 

omg i cant believe you told her crisco would be better lmao its ova my dreams of being a youtube guru and a lhcf regular have just gone out the window im scared of all of you now


----------



## 1QTPie (May 24, 2011)

nevermind............................


----------



## greenandchic (May 24, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmLBxJvvB_g



*Dead!*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmLBxJvvB_g


did she just say she unsunscribed to kimmtube?
i thought she loved her

blocking EllePixie  unsubscribing to kimT 

Bonnet girl is a _*G'*_

"they call me big Meech!"


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> omg i cant believe you told her crisco would be better lmao its ova my dreams of being a youtube guru and a lhcf regular have just gone out the window im scared of all of you now



 But was I even being mean to her? I was right! Crisco isn't bad! Where my LHCF Crisco stans at?!?!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 24, 2011)

Lawd, I feel like if I'm still talkin' 'bout Chime I'm off-topic!  I have been SMH'ing and laughing through the last um...10 pages???  Why did y'all ever introduce me to stayfabuluss (eeeeek!)  Anywho, maybe this is the answer, she has mixed types (no Bonnet pun intended) so no one type emerges clearly?  I dunno. Now, every time I see a different pic I'm like Oh, no that's "fill in hair type here."   Maybe it's kind of like how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop...or maybe it's relaxing the edges while transitioning...?  I'm still confused about that part.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 24, 2011)

Oh, and the ACV moisturizer...um...there just are no words...really...none.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unhFiNO7IxI&feature=fvwrel


* The Science of Black Hair by Audrey Davis-Sivasothy <--- heard of this book anyone??? *


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=195248" said:
			
		

> EllePixie[/URL] ;13495265]Bonnet Girl! Like when we first had her vids up....and I just tried to comment today and ask her where she finds these men who are so down...and I couldn't!! I has a sad.  I need her to tell me the secret! I need TO KNOW



i love that she educates*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2h7xvZgeuc*


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unhFiNO7IxI&feature=fvwrel
> 
> 
> * The Science of Black Hair by Audrey Davis-Sivasothy <--- heard of this book anyone??? *



Stoppppp you're gonna make me wanna straighten my hair!


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i love that she educates*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2h7xvZgeuc*



I now dislike you immensely.


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

What is going on? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???


----------



## nappystorm (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i love that she educates*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2h7xvZgeuc*




 GIFSoup


----------



## ladyviper (May 24, 2011)

I think you are all sinners but lucky for you Bonnet Girl has a prayer line.. check it out:
http://www.youtube.com/user/astrozier1#p/search/6/21WXJbweXZA


----------



## nappystorm (May 24, 2011)

She has forgiven Kimmay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBasiQZhHts&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## BostonMaria (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> #600.......:eatme::eatme::bouncegre    :alcoholic    :Copy of 2cool::Copy of 2cool::2cool::2cool::2cool::2cool::reddancer: :reddancer:



YOU BEAT ME TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adamson (May 24, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> this one is actually kind of offensiveerplexed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8MMvDYkmUI



WHAT WAS SHE THINKING?!?!?! 



pure phuckery. Just no.


----------



## EllePixie (May 24, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> She has forgiven Kimmay
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBasiQZhHts&feature=channel_video_title



Oh. My. God.
 

I'm so done. SO DONE! DONE! KAPUT!


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 24, 2011)

This thread has taken on a whole new life. LOL


----------



## JOI (May 24, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Bonnet Girl! Like when we first had her vids up....and I just tried to comment today and ask her where she finds these men who are so down...and I couldn't!! I has a sad.  I need her to tell me the secret! I need TO KNOW



My goodness, These people got Issues smh!!! I blame her momma look at what she got on 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKoql-1oZ9o&feature=relmfu I feel sorry for bonnet girl because the girl probably has mental issues.


----------



## danniegirl (May 24, 2011)

ladyviper said:


> I think you are all sinners but lucky for you Bonnet Girl has a prayer line.. check it out:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/astrozier1#p/search/6/21WXJbweXZA




who calling her tomorrow


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 24, 2011)

This thread should be dead. It has outlived its comedic value.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 24, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> This thread has taken on a whole new life. LOL




yeah... i let it go when i saw the "i forgive kimtube" video

i understand...... so backing offerplexed


----------



## qchelle (May 24, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i love that she educates*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2h7xvZgeuc*



I wish I had kept up with this thread from the beginning  Oh well...I may read through the whole thing later lol

Anyway, on that video, this comment had my dying! : 



> I'm going to sub to you .... only because I think you are a joke and I need a good laugh ... don't get it twisted tho ... you are NOT talented, you have NO makeup skills whats so ever, you are a joke. you are a clown who is here for my amusement. just wanted to let you know﻿ because I don't want you to think that you're actually good at what you're doing (this is why most people are subbed to you .. because you are a joke we are laughing at you not with you)


----------



## adamson (May 24, 2011)

^ I was about to post that comment! It had me dying.


----------



## cheryl26 (May 24, 2011)

I don't feel comfortable laughing at bonnetgirl. Those videos with her mom let me know for a fact her mother isn't all there. In that posted video the mother is dressed like a middle aged prostitute in a ghetto area and she raised that girl......She's lucky she came out half-way normal.


----------



## SoSwanky (May 25, 2011)

Welp, I guess she heard...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTJBfe6lzDo


For everybody that wants to know or is still interested


----------



## EllePixie (May 25, 2011)

That chile has entirely too much hair. As in, she needs to give me some.


----------



## greenandchic (May 25, 2011)

SoSwanky said:


> Welp, I guess she heard...lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTJBfe6lzDo
> 
> ...



I guess she saw this thread! LOL


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 25, 2011)

JOI said:


> My goodness, These people got Issues smh!!! I blame her momma look at what she got on
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKoql-1oZ9o&feature=relmfu I feel sorry for bonnet girl because the girl probably has mental issues.




yeah... i agree... backed off
i saw a few things that were classic signs if you will
so yeah... besides I died at least 4 or 5 times so god bless her


(i still like her channel)


----------



## Kurlee (May 25, 2011)

TiffyNikki said:


> I don't agree with that at all


i think as soon as people see kinky hair, they put it in the 4 category.  Her curl pattern is very loose, despite her texture.  I would say 3bish


----------



## Vshanell (May 25, 2011)

SoSwanky said:


> Welp, I guess she heard...lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTJBfe6lzDo
> 
> ...


Her hair.....I couldn't even focus....lawd!

She has very coarse and highly textured hair.  _I_ do not see type 4 curl size.

She seems very understanding and pleasant about everyone's curiosity when it comes to her hair.  

Thanks for doing the video Chime!


----------



## bronzebomb (May 25, 2011)

Whateva type she has...it's AMAZING!  I wonder if others in her family have the same type hair or is it just the luck of the draw...

Her hair is bigger than Troy Polamalu's hair. (Which is 3B).


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lWc15qI7k0w/TINI6lqGpFI/AAAAAAAAGR8/OI1SZmip-d8/s1600/TroyPolamalu8.jpg


----------



## EllePixie (May 25, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> Whateva type she has...it's AMAZING!  I wonder if others in her family have the same type hair or is it just the luck of the draw...
> 
> Her hair is bigger than Troy Polamalu's hair. (Which is 3B).
> 
> ...



Her hair is bigger than her!!! I know a lot of people who would say that's too much hair but nuh-uh!!! It's so great to me.


----------



## DritaDavanzo (May 25, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> i think as soon as people see kinky hair, they put it in the 4 category. *Her curl pattern is very loose, despite her texture*. I would say 3bish


 
This is why I don't think she's a 4.


----------



## bronzebomb (May 25, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Her hair is bigger than her!!! I know a lot of people who would say that's too much hair but nuh-uh!!! It's so great to me.


 

girl, I don't know what to think about this thread...does it matter what type hair she has?  i just like looking at it...it's truly hair porn.  Elle, I'm routing for you girl!  Grow it big, grow it long!  But since you are part Indian, you are 3B, not 4A


----------



## ms-gg (May 25, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> She has very coarse and highly textured hair.  _I_ do not see type 4.




Exactly.  Her hair is highly textured, high porosity, and coarse, but it is not tightly coiled nor does she have really tight kinks.  That is why she does not have shrinkage because her hair does not have the tight coils/kinks that makes shrinkage possible.  Shrinkage has nothing to do with the coarseness of the hair.  I have very thick coarse hair strands and I can get 90% shrinkage if I never stretched my hair out ever.  Her hair just doesn't have a really tight pattern.

Either way, I would still take advice from her because my hair is coarse with very high porosity too.  Her hair gives me hope that I can grow my hair out long despite how dry it is naturally.


----------



## theAlist (May 25, 2011)

Pics for those who can't see the vid


----------



## kandiekj100 (May 25, 2011)

[email protected], THAT IS A LOT OF HAIR!!!!!


----------

